# Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission



## SebastianThoeing (27. Oktober 2009)

*Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,698277


----------



## fliger5 (27. Oktober 2009)

heftig oidaaa!!!!! pixel sterben!!!!


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sehr umstritten.
Mich wundert es nur das man auf Terrorsitenseite Spielt.Sieht ja offensichtlich so aus als handele es sich nicht um MP.
Handelt es sich um ein sogenanntes "Bonusspiel"?
Für mich macht es keinen Unterscheid ob ich auf Pixelkameraden mit oder ohne Waffe "schieße".
Einzig das moralische Problem mit dem Gewissen was man hat das man ein virtuelles Massaker anrichtet ist irgendwie komisch.
Sollte diese Mission bestandteil sein dann ist das schon sehr heftig. und dürfte locker für eine Indizierung reichen.
Mal sehen ob das alles überhaupt so im Endprodukt enthalten ist.


----------



## hexahate-com (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist 'n Spiel - ich finde, das klingt witzig. 

Wer hat denn bei Half-Life nicht auch mal die Professoren abgeknallt, ... und bei God of War wird man für das ermorden von hilflosen "Zivilisten" auch mit grünen Orbs belohnt. Grundsätzlich teste ichbei jedem Game, ob man Zivilisten töten kann bzw. ob das bestraft wird.

Da soll man sich nicht immer so anstellen - wenn man die böse Seite spielen möchte - warum nicht?


----------



## Asholibus (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hmmm bei mir kommt wenn ich das Video anschauen will: "Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Activision Games Inc nicht mehr verfügbar."


----------



## furtkamp (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hmmm, also ich finde den Anfang des Vids schon ziemlich bedenklich.Als die terroristen auf die Warteschlange im Airport das feuer eröffnen, hatte ich beim Zusehen irgendwie ein flaues Gefühl im magen und dass obwohl ich sonst auf Schnetzeleien in Filmen bzw Spielen stehe. Naja, zumindest hat man am Ende die gerechte Strafe erhalten^^


----------



## tillobert (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

jep das kommt jetzt bei mir auch mit der meldung


----------



## thor2101 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ganz ehrlich? Was zum Geier soll das nur? Ich will hier nicht den Moralapostel raushängen lassen, aber ich finde, das hier hat nichts mehr mit Spielspass zu tun. Das ist nur noch Gewalthascherei. Um den Kick zu kriegen womöglich. Ich knalle gerne Terroristen ab, aber einen Terroristen spielen? Das halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden. Und das hat auch nichts mehr mit "die böse Seite spielen" zu tun. Das kann man auch besser, ohne solche Grausamkeit. Das geht auch in Spielen wesentlich intelligenter. Das hier ist echt hart und für mich ist es ein Grund mehr es nicht zu kaufen. Es gibt genug Grausamkeit in der Welt, da muss ich das nicht noch nachspielen wollen. Und vor allem: Sowas forciert, dass die Grenzen verschwimmen. Wenn es dann mal wieder in den Nachrichten heisst, so und soviele Tote, Blutbad, wie reagiert so ein Gorezocker darauf? Er wird es schulterzucken hinnehmen, ist ja alles normal und schon tausendmal gesehen oder? 
 Was haben die sich nur dabei gedacht?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



tillobert schrieb:


> jep das kommt jetzt bei mir auch mit der meldung


 Wir suchen bereits nach Ersatz.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich erinnere mich da an die Diskusionen über einen Abschnitt in  CoD:MW 1... Auf dem Schiff wo schlafende Soldaten in ihren Betten gemeuchelt werden. >_>


----------



## BeXX11 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

habt ihr schon mal prototype gespielt ?! dagegen ist das aber harmlos !


----------



## Asholibus (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



SebTh schrieb:


> Wir suchen bereits nach Ersatz.


 Danke. Interessiert mich nämlich schon, warum die Leute hier so über dieses Video reden.


----------



## thor2101 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

@Bl4ckburn: das waren immerhin Soldaten. Zwar ähnlich grausig, aber Krieg. Das hier ist ein völlig anderes Kaliber. Zivilisten erschiessen als Mission! Das geht eindeutig zu weit. Das hat nichts mehr mit Spielspass zu tun! 

 @BeXX11: Prototype war Fiction! Fantasy! Das hier soll die Realität abbilden. Mit allen grausigen Details.


----------



## fliger5 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

oh mann zivilisten sind auch nur menschen. wenn es dir kein spass macht, dann kauf das spiel halt nicht denn die mission wirst du wohl so oder so spielen müssen um weiterzukommen.
manche leute nehmen das spiel echt zu ernst, im endeffekt sind es nur pixel und jeder normale mensch der denken kann, weiss dass man sowas nicht ernst nehmen darf/soll


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Asholibus schrieb:


> SebTh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir suchen bereits nach Ersatz.
> ...


 Wir haben jetzt ein neues Video gefunden. Allerdings mit englischem Kommentar.

 Grüße,
 Sebastian


----------



## UthaSnake (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Okay... hab das video zwar nicht gesehen...aber warum zur Hölle sollte man als terrorist so viele Leute wie möglich abknallen...oder besser gesgat warum ollte man sowas spielen????
Find ich persönlich total bescheuert und bekloppt!
Ich meine in GTA kann man auch wehrlose menschen überfahren - da regt sich auch kien gamer auf - ABER das ist ja auch nicht das Ziel des Spiels, so viele Leute wie möglich zu überfahren!
Wenn man jetzt als Terrorist nur auf Polizisten schießen würde, wär das kein Problem (sonst müsste man sich auch schon 10 Jahre lang über CS aufregen!) aber auf wehrlose Passanten zu ballern ist doch nun wirklich MIST!

Das ist genauso großer Mist als wie wenn dir das Arbeitsamt ne Stelle vermittelt die über 300 Kiloemter weit weg ist und du keienn eigenen PKW hast..... alles Idioten


----------



## Propagandhi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also falls dashier überhaupt tatsächlich aus MW2 ist, was für mich durchaus noch fraglich ist, muss ich sagen, wen juckts? 

Es regt sich auch keiner darüber auf das man in GTA einen Gauranga-bonus erhält wenn man 'ne reihe krishnas übern haufen fährt. Ich dachte ich hätte es sogar in Erinnerung das es Missionen gab in denen man x - Zivilisten umnieten musste... Man muss das hier meiner Meinung nach genauso sehen wie es ist, als ein Game, als nicht echt. Das fällt anscheinend einigen aufgrund der realitätsnahen Grafik schwer aber das game is auch nicht für unter 18-jährige eingestuft worden... anscheinend zu recht


----------



## CRIM50N (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also, ich hab das video nicht mehr sehen können da es bereits gelöscht wurde

allerdings wer prototype/God of war o.ä. Spiele wo man böse ist gespielt hat, und sich hierrüber aufregt der hat ein sehr komisches verständnis von Moral

zum thema:

ich finds sinnlos, und kann mir nicht vorstellen spaß dabei zu haben auf wehrlose pixel mänchen zu schießen

man spielt einen shooter ja wegen der herausforderung, und wobei liegt die da ?

also da kann ich auch gleich mein altes Zelda nehmen und aufs graß eindreschen wegen der diamanten

irgendwie machen die das spiel echt kaputt, was sehr sehr schade ist .....


----------



## cryfar (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen..., aber falls dies 
der fall ist, werde ich das spiel boykotieren, da ich 
der meinung bin, dass sinnloses Töten in 
Computer Spielen nicht vorkommen sollte ! Finde 
so etwas abartig !


----------



## CRIM50N (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



cryfar schrieb:


> kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen..., aber falls dies
> der fall ist, werde ich das spiel boykotieren, da ich
> der meinung bin, dass sinnloses Töten in
> Computer Spielen nicht vorkommen sollte ! Finde
> so etwas abartig !


 ja, jetzt ham sie das vid wieder rein

 also das ist wirklich absolut dumm, ich hab mir bis 1:30 angeschaut, und bis dahin ist das wirklich das schlechteste was ich je in einem spiel gesehen habe, sollte das wirklich vorkommen werde ich das spiel zu 99% nicht spielen, das ist ja nur noch ätzend

 keine herausforderung, nur dummes schießen auf wehrlose pixel ....., das ist einfach schlecht ...., sowohl miserabel gemacht, als auch von der idee her beschissen ....., ohne mich


----------



## Kakaumonster (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist ja mehr als makaber ... echt sehr fragwürdig ... ich würds verbieten ... mir persönlich geht es auch zu weit. Das ist echt ein Exekutionsvideo ... wenn das Bestandteil des Spiels ist, wäre das Spiel ein gefundenes Fressen für angehende oder bestehende Terroristen. "Wie töte ich jeden Zivilisten auf dem Airport" oder wie ... 

Bin echt sprachlos ... tolles Futter für Killerspiel Disskussions Gegner ... Super!!!


----------



## Paulemann (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wo finde ich das Wort "Anzeige" in den 150 COD:W2 "Artikeln"?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Vom ethischen und moralischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet war die CoD-Serie schon immer ein absoluter Schuss in den Ofen. Krieg wurde als unterhaltsames Großereignis für die ganze Familie verkauft. Die Ideologie war geprägt vom patriotischen Einheitsbrei und die Inszenierung entsprechend auf möglichst viele Abschüsse ohne moralische Selbstreflexion ausgelegt. Werte oder Normen wurden nicht thematisiert. Es ging um Vorurteile und die gesteigerte Form der Stereotypen. Daher ist es eigentlich auch egal, ob das Video "echt" ist, oder nur ein aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Element des Spiels. Banal und betont unreflektiert bleibt eben banal und unreflektiert. Man kann die Ideologie der Serie lieben, tolerieren oder verachten. Graue Zwischenwege der Beurteilung gibt es imho aber nicht.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Asholibus (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Danke für den schnellen Ersatz, jetzt konnte ich das Video auch mal begutachten.
 Also bei mir zeigen sich irgendwie gemischte Gefühle.  Da das Spiel sehr realistisch dargestellt wird finde ich es schon irgendwie... krass auf Menschen zu schießen die sich nicht wehren können und dann auch noch in so einem Szenario (Flughafen in heutiger Zeit blabla).
 Allerdings muss man sagen das das ganze nur ein Spiel ist, und man das was man in macht nicht soo ernst nehmen sollte. Wer damit nicht umgehen kann, hat ein Problem.


----------



## JayDaGee (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Gott, all die sich hier aufregen: Regt ihr Euch auch jeden Tag auf, wenn in Afrika hunderte Menschen an Hunger sterben? Ja, tut ihr das???

Das Level ist sicher nicht so toll, aber mein Gott, in dieser Welt gibt es Schlimmeres. In Deutschland werden Kinderficker nicht knallhart bestraft, Komaschläger haben kaum bis nichts zu beführchten ... UND IHR regt Euch über ein lächerliches Spiel auf?

Ihr seit keinen Deut besser als all die Politiker mit ihren Reden über Ehre und Anstand.


----------



## Givious (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Vielleicht kann man einfach Zivilisten töten muss es aber nicht... so wie in vielen anderen Spielen auch!

Wenn man es muss ok nicht so schön... Aber vielleicht ist man eben ein böser Terrorist um zu sehen wie schlecht dieser Mensch ist und man muss ihn dann als Soldat finden und töten!

Dient also vielleicht nur der Präsentation.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

die frage ist auch: in welchem kontext steht die "mission" ? ist die nur zu verdeutlichung, wie schlimm so was ist? dass man sich überwinden muss, da mitzumachen? kriegt man danach die konsequenzen für sein handeln aufgzeigt? MUSS man selber zivilisten erschiessen, oder ist es nur ein "kann" (ein "nicht können" wäre ja wiederum völlig unrealistisch) ? ist man vlt. sogar undercover und muss da im wahrsten sinn "mitspielen" ? 

 so herausgerissene einzelszenen sind immer schwer zu beurteilen...


----------



## zombiefresser (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

so das wars ......hab grad abbestellt.ich kanns nicht glauben....als terrorist durch nen flughafen rennen und passanten killen.....sind die von allen guten geistern verlassen!?
mein gott wer will den sowas spielen?...warum nicht gleich babys mit dem messer abschlachten?
die amis ham einen an der klatsche.......


----------



## loener (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Is doch völlig egal, es ist NUR EIN SPIEL... wer das "abartig"  findet, der sollte erst garnicht zocken, weil er dann Realität und Spiel ja wohl ganz offensichtlich nicht auseinanderhalten kann.
Da wird niemand "getötet" oder "Zivilisten hingerichtet", so ein Unsinn! Da wird mit dem Zeigefinger auf die linke Maustaste geklickt, mehr nicht. 
Kanns kaum glauben, wie sich manche hier aufregen...


----------



## hexahate-com (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

@Kakaumonster: Da haben wir wieder einen Backstabber, der nach Verboten schreit, huh? Wie kommt bloß immer diese Forderung zustande? Immer dieser - fast - faschistoide Touch, alles verbieten zu wollen, was einem selbst nicht passt. Wer's nicht mag, der soll's nicht kaufen/spielen - aber nicht fordern, dass es für alle anderen verboten wird.
 Was die angehenden Terroristen betrifft: Das ist ja wohl eine absolute Politiker-Argumentation! Ich glaube nicht, dass z.B. die El Kaida ihre Leute mit CoD oder Counterstrike ausbildet! Da musst du dir sicher keine Gedanken machen. Das geht eben genauso wenig wie das Schießen am Rechner zu lernen. Wer bei der Bundeswehr mal mit 'nem G3 geschossen hat, wird wohl bestätigen können, dass sich das etwas anfühlt, als mit der Maus zu klicken.

 In einigen Generals Missionen musste man auch Zivilisten umbringen ... auch nur ein Spiel ...


----------



## Glasmesser (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

und wie gesichert sind die informationen, dass es sich tatsächlich um ein cod2 video handelt? die info auf die aussage am anfang des videos zu stützen halte ich für etwas dünn.

falls dem aber tatsächlich so ist: wieso wird ausgerechnet dieses video veröffentlicht? seitens des herstellers/publishers wären weitere infos dazu aufgetaucht. (abgesehen davon dass sich hier keine rückschlüsse ziehen lassen. weder über die tatsächlichen umstände dieser "mission", noch über die "motivation" des protagonisten.)

es ist zudem auch ein etwas harsträubender vergleich: aber die flugzeugmission welche ein "anonymes" töten mehrerer durch bombenabwürfe darstellt lässt meines erachtens ein noch größeres "ethisches fragezeichen" bei mir aufleuchten als das hier...


----------



## Dyson (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

alter kriegt euch ein ist ein Videospiel.

 gibt keinen Grund da was zuverbieten. Und bis jetzt hab ich noch kein Spiel gesehen wo jemand zuweit gegangen ist.....


----------



## PC-Sekurity (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Und weiter meint ihr die Leute von Heut haben noch nichts grausameres hinter dem screen gesehn? Deutschland sollte nicht so spinnen!


----------



## CRIM50N (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

@ hexahaate-com

mag sein das man damit nicht trainieren kann oder lernt zu schießen

mag sein das man in anderen RTS-Spielen (C&C generals oder wie) auch Zivilisten töten kann

aber so ne szene wie diese ruft nur wieder Kritiker herbei die dann richtig auf die Shooter einkloppen, und in dem fall sogar zurecht

es hat keinerlei sinn so etwas in ein spiel einzubauen, es ist schlichtweg dumm von den entwicklern so etwas zu machen

wo liegt die herausforderung ?
was bezweckt man damit ? (storytechnisch kann ich auch anitterrors spielen die die terrors aufhalten)
nicht mal in sich ist schlüßig wieso sind die Terroristen an dem flughafen ? es gibt bessere ziele als ein flughafen, Ziele mit weniger Sicherheitspersonal die man hier nichtmal sieht, das sie n flugzeug stehlen wollen ist da wohl ne dumme antwort, da das sofort abgeschossen werden würde

vom Hypespiele zu sowas mutiert

ich wollts mir echt kaufen, egal ob dedicated server/etc. aber jetzt .....

langsam ist das fass voll


----------



## High-Tech (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Könnte mir vorstellen das das ganze mehr als "Zwischenszene" ist, die man selbst spielt.
Das Terroristen ein Einkaufszentrum übernehmen denk ich ist in mehreren Videos schon zu se hen und wird wohl auch als Mission so sein.

Daher könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das man hier den Teil der Terroristen spielt und einen Einblick in die Eroberung hat.

Vielleicht gibts sogar die Terroristen als eigene Kampagne und man spielt beide Seiten?

mfg


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



loener schrieb:


> Is doch völlig egal, es ist NUR EIN SPIEL... wer das "abartig"  findet, der sollte erst garnicht zocken, weil er dann Realität und Spiel ja wohl ganz offensichtlich nicht auseinanderhalten kann.


 Glanzvolle Unterstellung. Danke dafür.    


> Kanns kaum glauben, wie sich manche hier aufregen...


 Schon schlimm, wenn man doch noch auf Menschen trifft, die versuchen Selbstreflexion anzuwenden und Werte / Normen / Moral / Ethik als wichtige Faktoren sehen - AUCH oder GERADE im virtuellen Raum. Wir sollten lieber alle abgestumpft mit der Einstellung rumlaufen, dass unreflektiertes Konsumverhalten toll ist. So frei nach dem Motto: Erlaubt ist, was satt macht und unterhält.  

 Regards, eX!


----------



## fak3er (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

bestimmt nur schlechte pr nach dem die sisch so viel mist erlaubt haben müssen die jetzt davo ablenken


----------



## muhvieh11 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also das ist für mich der Tiefpunkt der 
Entwicklung der Cod Serie. Wem so etwas 
Spaß macht, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen. 
Ich krieg schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, wenn 
man bei GTA auf Passanten schießt, aber wer 
GTA kennt, weiß dass die gesamte Serie eine 
einzige Parodie ist.
Call of Duty jedoch nicht. Am Besten fände ich 
es, wenn in dieser Mission die ethische 
Einstellung des Spielers geprüft wird. Sollte er 
wild um sich schießen, und alle Passanten 
umbringen, muss er das Spiel von vorne 
anfangen. Nur so begreifen die ganzen 
Kiddies, die geradezu nach Blut schreien.
A propos Kiddies. Das Spiel wird trotz allem 
Jugendschutzes in Kinderhände gelangen. 
Und würdet ihr wollen, dass eure Kinder auf 
Passanten schießen, und dabei Spaß haben?
Und jetzt kommt nicht mit dem Argument " Das 
ist nur ein Spiel" Die Spiele sind darauf 
getrimmt immer realistischer zu werden. Und 
bei einer ernsten Serie wie Call of Duty ist 
dieser Realismus erschreckend echt.
Lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen....


----------



## Givious (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find es eigentlich eine gute Sache wenn die Mission dazu dient die Schreckenstaten der Terrors wiederzuspiegeln...
Besser als wenn man vorher nur in Briefing hört das Terroristen einen Flughafen eingenommen haben.

Also wenn es zu diesen Zweck dient warum nicht.

Außerdem seh ich keinen Unterschied wenn ich auf Menschen schieße die eine Waffe haben oder nicht... Wäre eigentlich beides gleich schlimm!

Also erstmal selber an die Nase packen ob das so gut ist auf bewaffnete Menschen zu schießen


----------



## chrisssi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Natürlich ist es ansich nicht schlimm Pixel-Menschen zu "töten". Aber falls es wirklich so im fertigen Spiel drin ist dann find ich es ehrlichgesagt schon geschmackslos... 
Naja wie auch immer...
Hab mir das Spiel schon vorbestellt und es wird auch dabei bleiben!


----------



## tarnvogL (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

MW 2 wird noch schlechter als ich erwartet hatte


----------



## CRIM50N (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> loener schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Is doch völlig egal, es ist NUR EIN SPIEL... wer das "abartig" findet, der sollte erst garnicht zocken, weil er dann Realität und Spiel ja wohl ganz offensichtlich nicht auseinanderhalten kann.
> ...


  

 mehr sag ich dazu nicht, dein post amüsierte mich sehr, und spiegelt meine meinung perfekt wieder ^^


----------



## JayDaGee (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Schon schlimm, wenn man doch noch auf Menschen trifft, die versuchen Selbstreflexion anzuwenden und Werte / Normen / Moral / Ethik als wichtige Faktoren sehen - AUCH oder GERADE im virtuellen Raum. Wir sollten lieber alle abgestumpft mit der Einstellung rumlaufen, dass unreflektiertes Konsumverhalten toll ist. So frei nach dem Motto: Erlaubt ist, was satt macht und unterhält.
> 
> Regards, eX!


 Also wenn Du solch Probleme mit dem "abstumpfen" hast, solltest Du vielleicht gleich den PC auslassen. Du übertreibst es doch ein wenig, jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, dass Du Dir wirklich solch viele Gedanken zu solchen Themen machst.


----------



## zombiefresser (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



JayDaGee schrieb:


> eX2tremiousU schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon schlimm, wenn man doch noch auf Menschen trifft, die versuchen Selbstreflexion anzuwenden und Werte / Normen / Moral / Ethik als wichtige Faktoren sehen - AUCH oder GERADE im virtuellen Raum. Wir sollten lieber alle abgestumpft mit der Einstellung rumlaufen, dass unreflektiertes Konsumverhalten toll ist. So frei nach dem Motto: Erlaubt ist, was satt macht und unterhält.
> ...


   er übertreibt nicht .er denkt.eine eigenschaft die ich in diesem forum oft vermisse,gerade wenns um dieses thema geht.


----------



## Sprudelmax (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die Entwickler wissen schon selbst dass das sehr bedenklich ist. Aber das wollen sie ja auch, sonst ist das Spiel ja nix Außergewöhnliches mehr.


----------



## neosix123 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wären die Passanten Zombies wie in WaW...fände ich es cool...
Aber mit passanten...:-/ sowas braucht die Welt nicht...
Da können sie genauso auch einen Teil rausbringen und ihn Modern Terrorism nennen...
Ich laufs mir trotzdem!!! ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



JayDaGee schrieb:


> eX2tremiousU schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon schlimm, wenn man doch noch auf Menschen trifft, die versuchen Selbstreflexion anzuwenden und Werte / Normen / Moral / Ethik als wichtige Faktoren sehen - AUCH oder GERADE im virtuellen Raum. Wir sollten lieber alle abgestumpft mit der Einstellung rumlaufen, dass unreflektiertes Konsumverhalten toll ist. So frei nach dem Motto: Erlaubt ist, was satt macht und unterhält.
> ...


 Ich übertreibe nicht. Ich stelle nur die Frage, ob man jeden virtuellen (fragwürdigen) Inhalt mit dem Begriff "Spaß" erklären und somit auch gutheißen kann. Den nichts anderes geschieht, wenn man völlig ohne Reflexion solche Inhalte spielt. Man akzeptiert diese Art der Präsentation und findet sie "lustig" / "unterhaltsam" / "spannend" / "cool". 

 Und mir will es eben nicht wirklich in den Kopf, was "spaßig" daran sein soll, Zivilisten, namenlose Wehrmachtssoldaten oder Terroristen inhaltsfrei und ohne echte Legitimation virtuell zu erschießen. Selbst wenn es "nur" ein Spiel ist. Da sich aber diese Spiele massiv an der Realität bedienen, halte ich es für wichtig, eine etwas sensibilisierte Sichtungsweise walten zu lassen. Sprich: Nachdenken, was man eigentlich als "spaßig" definiert.

 Ich spiele so ein "Zeug" ja auch (teilweise). Stelle mir aber danach oftmals die Frage: Warum macht es jetzt Spaß, wenn ich mit 30 Kugeln 30 Nazis getötet / virtuell vernichtet habe?

 Die sinnfreie Phrase „Alter, krass! Ist doch nur ein Spiel“ ist mir ehrlichgesagt etwas zu stupide.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Felio (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre, dass man in dieser Mission als Undercover Agent arbeitet und so gewissermaßen "gezwungen" wird, den Anschlag durchzuführen. Dies könnte ich mir bei Call of Duty auch wieder gut vorstellen, da ja in der Reihe immer die Graußamkeiten des Krieges als Abschreckung dargestellt werden.
  Falls diese Mission aber wirklich nur sinnloses töten von Zivilisten  beinhaltet ist das wirklich unterste Schublade!


----------



## hexahate-com (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Tja, Ex, das ist das Monster im Menschen - das jedem innewohnt und sich immer wieder zeigt. Killerinstinkt!  Menschen sind nicht für Frieden gemacht.


----------



## Mothman (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Man spielt in CoD als Terrorist? Hab ich gerade nen Hirnschaden und kann den Artikel nicht geistig erfassen?!   

 @eX2tremiousU:
 Befindest du dich gerade in einer Sinnkrise oder so?


----------



## Blacksheeo19 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> JayDaGee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eX2tremiousU schrieb:
> ...


 bitte leg doch mal deine klugscheißerei ab. meinst du, wenn du dich hier so pädagogisch auftust ändert es was dran?

 es is sicher keine gute idee von den entwicklern, aber wenns so is, dann is es so. und lieber virtuell in nem spiel, als videos von realen exekutionen.....meine meinung.........


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Blacksheeo19 schrieb:


> bitte leg doch mal deine klugscheißerei ab. meinst du, wenn du dich hier so pädagogisch auftust ändert es was dran?


Freund der Sonne, ich lege hier nur meine persönliche und subjektive Meinung dar. Ich will euch nicht "bekehren", sondern einfach nur Denkanstöße geben.

 Und natürlich erdreiste ich mich nicht zu glauben, dass meine Worte etwas ändern. Dafür kenne ich das Forum und die Klientel hier mittlerweile zu gut. 

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Blacksheeo19 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Blacksheeo19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bitte leg doch mal deine klugscheißerei ab. meinst du, wenn du dich hier so pädagogisch auftust ändert es was dran?
> ...


 ok! das war auch nich gegen dich persönlich gerichtet. es kommt halt nur sehr pädagogisch/erzieherisch rüber.


----------



## SmokeJaguar (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das nächste ist dann ein WW2 Shooter als Wehrmachtssoldat. Gut, dagegen ist vielleicht nicht allzuviel einzuwenden, schliesslich kann ich die  Deutschen auch in Strategiespielen zocken. 
 CoD 28 SS Warfare...wird bestimmt ein Hit, oder die machen ne neue Reihe auf....KZ Manager?! 
 Warum muss man sowas spielen und wieso läuft das nicht als Zwischensequenz ab? 
 Da hat einer aber mächtig übers Ziel hinaus geschossen...ich schau mal lieber wie sich Battlefield BadCompany 2 entwickelt.


----------



## Kakaumonster (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde nicht nur die Szene sondern auch viele Meinungen hier sehr bedenklich. 

 Der einzige Grund, warum eine solche Szene in das Spiel integriert werken könnte, wäre der Grund der Abschreckung, als Einleitung in eine Befreiung, in welcher die Szene offen darstellt, wie brutal und mit welchem Hass Terroristen gegen Zivilisten vorgehen. Da man jedoch offenbar selbst die Waffe hält und wehrlose Zivilisten (Pixel oder nicht) sogar in helfenden Situationen, unbewaffnet, verletzt und von hinten abknallt, ist das nicht nur schon bedenklich sondern fast pervers, für unsere westliche Sicht. Denn wir stehen im Fadenkreuz der Terroristen, in fast jedem Land, jede Großstadt ist  und kann betroffen sein ... daher versteh ich nicht was daran Cool sein soll.

 Modern Warefare hat mit dieser Szene offenbar jede Chance verspielt, das Thema kritisch anzugehen. Statt dessen darf man in die Haut der verblendeten Fanatiker schlüpfen und selbst exekutieren ... Sorry aber dafür fehlt mir doch das Verständnis ...

 Das neue CoD MW2 schießt sich somit selbst ins Bein. Gerade bei den Amis düfte diese Szene schwer aufstoßen.

 Ich bin kein Freund der Verbieter, Zensierer, ich spiel leidenschaftlich gern Shooter, sofern es nicht zu weit geht. Aber CoD hat jetzt den Bogen überspannt. Vielleicht erkennen erst kristische Spieler meines Alter (33) die Tragweite dieser Szene ... nur weil es ein Spiel ist und es Pixelmenschen sind, sollte man nicht alles gutheißen ...  oder fandet ihr 9/11 auch cool??? 

 Scheint ja fast so!!


----------



## Deathwatch (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ok ich fand die Sache schon krank, als es in World at War zelebriert wurde wie man deutsche Kriegsgefangene abschlachtet, aber das ist jetzt der Gipfel der Perversion!

Sorry Ego shooter sind geil und machen haufenweise fun ( auch mir) aber es ist einfach nur gestört wehrlose Zivilisten abzuschlachten. Ich meine es gibt solchen kranken Müll schon zum Beispiel bei Postal aber ich bin der Meinung das sowas Geschmacklos ist. Man sollte es nicht verbieten, jedoch sollte jeder darüber nachdenken was man dort macht. Und wenn man Spaß daran hat WEHRLOSE ( nicht bewaffnete) zu massakrieren, würde ich mir Sorgen machen.


----------



## CracktoLife (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das schlimmste dabei sind die ganzen pixelkinder, die nach sowas ohne eltern aufwachsen müssen.


----------



## EvilMonkey (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist traurig mit anzusehen wieviele potenzielle Amokläufer hier antworten. Wer nicht zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden kann, gehört eingewiesen, so einfach ist das. Ist ja kein Wunder wenn Politiker etc. sich für ein Verbot von Gewaltverherrlichen Spielen einsetzen, wenn man nur mal die Kommentare hier liest. Kranker Haufen.
|
|
\/


----------



## Nacko (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich liebe Shooter, aber das Video ist absolut ekelhaft, das braucht die Welt nicht. Und der Typ, der da redet, ist offenbar auch einfach nur hohl.


----------



## Eiche (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Herbboy schrieb:


> die frage ist auch: in welchem kontext steht die "mission" ? ist die nur zu verdeutlichung, wie schlimm so was ist? dass man sich überwinden muss, da mitzumachen? kriegt man danach die konsequenzen für sein handeln aufgzeigt? MUSS man selber zivilisten erschiessen, oder ist es nur ein "kann" (ein "nicht können" wäre ja wiederum völlig unrealistisch) ? ist man vlt. sogar undercover und muss da im wahrsten sinn "mitspielen" ?
> 
> so herausgerissene einzelszenen sind immer schwer zu beurteilen...


    für soviel sozialeintelligenz glaube da echt nicht dran das man völlig grundlos ein flughafen überfällt der kommentator ist einfach nur niveaulos 
 und eure kommentare zu etwas was man nicht kennt habe ich das letzte mal im zusammenhang mit spiele verbrennung gehört die hatten auch keine ahnung wo von sie reden es gibt hier vilt 5 vernüftige kommenatre der rest ist nur palaber


----------



## Sumpfling (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich habe wirklich weinen müssen als ich dieses Video gesehen habe, sowas von grausam und Menschen verachtend.
 Meine volle Anteilnahme gilt den Angehörigen der Opfer, wir sollten morgen Mittag alle eine Schweigeminute einlegen.


----------



## fliger5 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

"Wer nicht zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden kann, gehört eingewiesen"

offenbar bist du ja der, der nicht zwischen fiktion und realität unterscheiden kann denn fiktion = pixel erschiessen und realität = echte menschen killen und da ist ein seeehr grosser unterschied und wer den nicht sieht ist einfach nur dumm oder blind.


----------



## ToxicDude (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Sumpfling schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich weinen müssen als ich dieses Video gesehen habe, sowas von grausam und Menschen verachtend.


 Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Menschen sind. Mich hat das Video nicht mal ansatzweise Emotional berührt. Für mich ist das ein Game und hat für mich nichts mit der grausamen Realität zu tun ! Und bevor jetzt einer anfängt: Da ich Verwandschaft in den USA habe hat mich der 9/11 so richtig schwer getroffen. Ich weiss noch genau wie viel Angst ich um meine Angehörigen hatte und wie sehr ich mit den Opfern litt - trotz allem lässt mich der gezeigte Pixelbrei kalt....


----------



## CRIM50N (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Zeffer schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die frage ist auch: in welchem kontext steht die "mission" ? ist die nur zu verdeutlichung, wie schlimm so was ist? dass man sich überwinden muss, da mitzumachen? kriegt man danach die konsequenzen für sein handeln aufgzeigt? MUSS man selber zivilisten erschiessen, oder ist es nur ein "kann" (ein "nicht können" wäre ja wiederum völlig unrealistisch) ? ist man vlt. sogar undercover und muss da im wahrsten sinn "mitspielen" ?
> ...


 Also der kerl wird am ende zusammengeschossen, und tötet polizisten und zivilisten, UNDERCOVER ?????????
 nicht mal in hollywood würde man sowas dummes drehen
 was heißt konsequenz, das man stirbt wie in Cod 4 von der atombombe ? wo ist da die konsequenz, diese leute gehen dahin um zu sterben .....

 und in CoD 4 konnte man auch schon auf schlafende soldaten schießen (nicht so krass), dann un waw kann man anscheinend deutsche soldaten exekutieren (hab ich nicht gespielt), und jetzt tötet man fröhlich zivilisten

 und ich KENNE shooter, und ich hab auch was gegen die spieleverbrennung, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass diese mission eine von den "Bonus" missis ist, die man beim durchspielen bekommt, und nicht in die story integriert ist, was die sache noch "schlimmer" machen würde

 Du kennst die sory selber nicht, aber rechtfertigst sie. Wir reden von der szene Ansich, und ob das in einem kontext steht oder nicht ist für uns irrelevant, ich hab viele "brutale" spiele gespielt, aber Cod MW2 ist auf realismus ausgelegt, und in diesem spiel ist die szene egal in welchem kontext absolut niveaulos

 anscheinend hast du dir die posts auch nicht durchgelesen sonst wüsstest du das ....


----------



## DrHasenbein (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ist es moralisch eigentlich weniger verwerflich auf Menschen "die sich wehren können" anstatt auf "wehrlose Menschen" zu schießen? Ist es am Ende nicht eigentlich das gleiche, weil eben in beiden Varianten Menschen sterben? Wieso ist das eine legitim und das andere nicht? 

 Was ich eigentlich meine ist: für mich persönlich ist es vollkommen gleich worauf ich in einem Spiel schieße, denn ich blende beim spielen die Moral immer komplett aus. Eben weil ich WEISS, dass ich nur ein Spiel spiele und ich damit niemandem wirklich weh tun kann. Also läßt mich dieses Video auch eher kalt


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



fliger5 schrieb:


> "Wer nicht zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden kann, gehört eingewiesen"
> 
> offenbar bist du ja der, der nicht zwischen fiktion und realität unterscheiden kann denn fiktion = pixel erschiessen und realität = echte menschen killen und da ist ein seeehr grosser unterschied und wer den nicht sieht ist einfach nur dumm oder blind.


 Bist Du Dir sicher das Du den Post verstanden hast?
 Mir kam das eher ironisch.Oder seit wann haben Pixelmänniken Angehörige denen man Beileid zollen sollte?


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



hexahate-com schrieb:


> Tja, Ex, das ist das Monster im Menschen - das jedem innewohnt und sich immer wieder zeigt. Killerinstinkt!  Menschen sind nicht für Frieden gemacht.


 Quatsch³
 Als wenn das irgendetwas über die Menschheit aussagen würde.


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> ist es moralisch eigentlich weniger verwerflich auf Menschen "die sich wehren können" anstatt auf "wehrlose Menschen" zu schießen? Ist es am Ende nicht eigentlich das gleiche, weil eben in beiden Varianten Menschen sterben? Wieso ist das eine legitim und das andere nicht?
> 
> Was ich eigentlich meine ist: für mich persönlich ist es vollkommen gleich worauf ich in einem Spiel schieße, denn ich blende beim spielen die Moral immer komplett aus. Eben weil ich WEISS, dass ich nur ein Spiel spiele und ich damit niemandem wirklich weh tun kann. Also läßt mich dieses Video auch eher kalt


 Aber haben die eigenen Moralvorstellungen nicht zumindest rudimentär etwas damit zu tun wie man beim Spielen Spaß und andere Emotionen empfindet?


----------



## Pyri (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Weshalb sollte Infinity Ward hiermit zu weit gehen?
 -Fragwürdig- finde ich so lediglich die Berichterstattung wie hier darüber.
 Das ausblenden der ZivilistInnen ist seit vielen Jahren ein Kritikpunkt beim Spielen zum Thema Krieg gewesen, von Hartmut Gieselmann (Der virtuelle Krieg, 2002) bis Rainer Fromm (beim CCC Ende 2007).
 Diese Leute haben das natürlich alles ganz anders gemeint und wollten davon eigentlich wohl oder übel vermutlich am liebsten gar nichts sehen - als "Spiel".
 Die Integration von ZivilistInnen hier und jetzt ist nur ein logischer Schritt, nachdem bereits das erste "Modern Warfare" in Ansätzen gezeigt hat wohin die Reise gehen soll
 Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht: Krieg ist eine ernste Sache und immer negativ. Und wer Videospiele so nicht ernst nehmen kann tut mir leid
 Dass man aus einer (vermeintlich) saubereren Perspektive damit nicht konfrontiert werden will bedauere ich sehr.
 Pionierarbeit in diesem Bereich leisteten hingegen andere, 2015 2003 mit "Men of Valor" nämlich


----------



## Ihr (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich weiß das hier warscheinlich jeder Realität und Fiktion gut voneinander unterscheiden kann. Ich weiß auch, dass Spiele keinen oder kaum einen Einfluss auf die Gewaltbereitschaft ausüben!

Doch sollte man sich darüber Gedanken machen was ein Spiel überhaupt bezwecken soll: nämlich Spaß! Jetzt frage ich mich ernsthaft wem es Spaß bereitet auf unbewaffnete Menschen zu schießen? Ob virtuell oder nicht! 

Ich finde da hat (falls die Szene echt ist! Was ja immernoch nicht bewiesen ist) Infinity Ward eine Grenze zu viel überschritten! 
Auch wenn einen die Szene kalt lässt, sollte man sich überlegen was man da macht und wiso!


----------



## travellershadow (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

kann mir einer sagen wieso das video nicht abgespielt wird wenn ich auf play drücke und da nur asiatische schriftzeichen kommen ? o.O


----------



## KizViz (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Für mich geht das eindeutig zu weit... oder auch nicht?

 Ich bin hin und her gerissen...

 Pro:

 + Das Spiel wirkt authentischer und realer
 + Man versetzt sich ja in einen Terroristen und der mact das da (!) eben
 (+) Man kann vielleicht auch da durch, ohne jemanden zu erschießen (wehrlose Passanten)
 + Es sterben keine echten Menschen und es fließt auch kein echtes Blut

 Kontra:

 - Die Menschen die man erschießt haben einem nichts getan und keine Waffen um sich zu verteidigen
 ... (mir fällt nichts mehr ein^^)

 Und nicht zu vergessen: Sowas geschiet in der Wirklichkeit täglich... und das ist viel schlimmer als 20 Sekunden auf virtuelle, also nicht reale, vorher programmierte und nach einem bestimmten Schema sich verhaltende, nicht fühlende Menschen zu schießen.

 Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. EInst ist aber schonmal sicher.

 Das gehört nicht in die Hände von Kindern und Jugendlichen!


----------



## Mothman (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Ihr schrieb:


> Doch sollte man sich darüber Gedanken machen was ein Spiel überhaupt bezwecken soll: nämlich Spaß! Jetzt frage ich mich ernsthaft wem es Spaß bereitet auf unbewaffnete Menschen zu schießen? Ob virtuell oder nicht!


KOmmt doch immer auf den Einzelfall an. Wenn es stimmig und glaubwürdig inszeniert ist, dann kann es unter Umständen auch Spaß machen auf  "unbewaffnete Menschen" zu schießen. Ich glaube das eigentliche Problem haben die Leute, die darüber unbedingt diskutieren wollen und nicht die, die "sowas" spielen.  
 Wenn ich ein Game spiele, dann ist es mir doch egal, ob ich auf nen Hirsch, nen Terrorist, nen unbewaffneten Zivilist oder auf Roboter schieße. Kommt immer auf den Zusammenhang .. also das Spiel an sich an. 
 Pauschal kann man nicht sagen "DAS ist ok, aber DAS ist verwerflich". Kommt eben immer auf die Darstellung und Inszenierung im Einzelfall an.  
 Ich finde der Versuch in solchen Spiele tiefen-psychologische Gründe zu suchen, zeugen eher von einer Suche nach sich selbst. Wer darüber moralische Zweifel hat, der hat dazu auch Recht. 
 Aber die, die jetzt so Sachen wie "wer sowas spielt ist der nächste Amokläufer" bringen, sind in meinen Augen eine wesentlich größere Gefahr für unsere Gesellschaft, als ein "Killerspiel-Spieler" es jemals sein könnte.


----------



## crackajack (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist mir nicht wirklich klar wie man das in einem sinnvollen Kontext einbauen will.
 In D-land dürfte es mit der Mission Probleme mit der USK geben, in USA dürften sich auch einige Gemüter wenig darüber freuen dass man die Bösen spielt und nicht die supertollen immer fürs Gute kämpfenden eigenen Jungs.

 Condemned mit dem Exekutieren von Gefangenen, Hitman oder Assasins Creed als "Killer"spiel, Kane&Lynch (und in Ansätzen auch GTA oder Mafia) mit dem Spielen der bösen Seite ist ja oft nicht so recht mit meiner Moral vereinbar gewesen, aber als Terrorist auf völlig hilflose Passanten ballern? Was wie es scheint einzige (optionale?) Missionsaufgabe ist? Den Zusammenhang müsste man kennen um darüber endgültig urteilen zu können, aber fragwürdiger als bisheriges finde ich das für erste.


 Naja, mir geht die KI und auch der Hurra-faktor (Krieg ist cool!) der imo erst mit Cod4 absurd nervige Züge annahm (cod 1 und 2 waren imo noch neutraler) eh zusehends auf den Nerv. waw habe ich daher schon ausgelassen und sofern Tests dem Ding eine 90+ verpassen, meine Kritikpunkte aber weiterhin drin sind, werde ich wohl auch auf MW2 verzichten.


----------



## Zezeri (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Abwarten wie es am Ende im Spiel ist. So schlimm ist es ja auch nicht. Das ist alles nicht mal annäherned real. Bei vielen Spielen schiesst man auch einfach andere Menschen ab obwohl es vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit der Konfliktbewältigung gibt. Und diese Terroristen haben ja vielleicht auch Gründe das zu tun. Vieles was das Militär tut ist auch nicht gut nur weil die anderen Waffen haben...


----------



## Necrolan (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ist doch wayne.
Ist doch nur ein Spiel, ob ich jetzt auf Koopas rum hüpfe oder Polygone und Pixel auschalte ist doch das selbe.  Es ist nur ein Spiel weiss nicht, warum man sich da gedanken machen soll.
Da würde ich lieber mal gedanken machen, ob unser Überwachungsstaat nicht zu weit geht.


----------



## ToxicDude (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



crackajack schrieb:


> In D-land dürfte es mit der Mission Probleme mit der USK geben


 Aber wurde der Teil nicht bereits von der USK durchgewunken bzw. mit "Keine Jugendfreigabe" bestickt ? Und laut Aussage von Activision/Blizzard soll der Teil doch auch Uncut nach Deutschland kommen... Hmmm... dann kann die Mission oder was auch immer ja nicht so schlimm sein, denk ich !


----------



## JayDaGee (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



EvilMonkey schrieb:


> Es ist traurig mit anzusehen wieviele potenzielle Amokläufer hier antworten. Wer nicht zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden kann, gehört eingewiesen, so einfach ist das. Ist ja kein Wunder wenn Politiker etc. sich für ein Verbot von Gewaltverherrlichen Spielen einsetzen, wenn man nur mal die Kommentare hier liest. Kranker Haufen.
> |
> |
> \/


 Kranker Haufen? Bringen wir es doch auf einen Nenner runter: Alle die solch ein großes Problem mit diesem Video haben, von dem wir ALLE kaum bis nichts wissen, haben sicher auch jeden Tag Probleme weil ich Afrika tausende Menschen sterben, oder?

 Ich zieh das ganze mit dem Argument ins lächerliche, nur wenn man alle einen Nenner bringt, dann müssten Leute wie Du sich jeden Tag aufregen und teilweise (wie jemand schrieb) in Tränen ausbrechen.

  Ich finde das teilweise recht heuchlerisch, was von den Euch zu diesme Thema kommt. Politiker zeigen gerne mit dem Finger auf Manager und reden von Ehre, Moral und Anstand, aber sie selber (die Politiker) sind keinen Deut besser als die Manager. Und viele der Videokritiker hier stelle in die gleiche Reihe.

 Ich wette, dass keiner von Euch je auf einer Demo gegen hungernde Menschen in Afrika war, nicht auf die Straße gehen wenn es um einen Krieg geht, in dem ECHTE MENSCHEN getötet werden.

 Toll ist das Video nicht, aber Gott, wer bin hier heuchlerisch die Moralkeule zu schwingen?


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



JayDaGee schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass keiner von Euch je auf einer Demo gegen hungernde Menschen in Afrika war, nicht auf die Straße gehen wenn es um einen Krieg geht, in dem ECHTE MENSCHEN getötet werden.


 Das kannst du gerne Wetten, aber auch wenn es dich überrascht, es ist nicht jedem alles egal.


----------



## alep (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich find die mission echt scheiße, mag sein das man am ende stierbt, aber das geht echt zu weit, da schießt man auf zahllose menschen, die uch noch leigenbleiben, ok, das ist nur ein Spiel und ich werde es mir kaufen, aber bei dieser mission werde ich nur das nötigste tun!!!!!!


----------



## JayDaGee (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> JayDaGee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wette, dass keiner von Euch je auf einer Demo gegen hungernde Menschen in Afrika war, nicht auf die Straße gehen wenn es um einen Krieg geht, in dem ECHTE MENSCHEN getötet werden.
> ...


 Online schreiben, dass nicht alles einem egal ist, ist sehr bequem, aber da draußen? 

 Wenn das so ein Problem ist mit dem Video und mit all diese schrecklichen Spielen, bin ich mir sicher, dass all die Moralaposteln hier für wohltätige Organisationen arbeiten und ständig füpr den Weltfrieden KÄMPFEN, auf die Straße gehen und für Afrika spenden sammeln.

 Das Video kritisieren ist eine Sache, aber bitte auf dem Teppich bleiben, dass hier jemand beim Anblick des Videos in Tränen ausgebrochen ist, führt einfach vor Augen, wie abgebrüht IHR Kritiker seit. Ihr gebt etwas vor, was ihr gar nicht in der Realität seit, sondern nur HIER virtuell. Eher ein recht peinlicher Standpunkt.


----------



## High-Tech (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Ihr schrieb:


> Ich weiß das hier warscheinlich jeder Realität und Fiktion gut voneinander unterscheiden kann. Ich weiß auch, dass Spiele keinen oder kaum einen Einfluss auf die Gewaltbereitschaft ausüben!
> 
> Doch sollte man sich darüber Gedanken machen was ein Spiel überhaupt bezwecken soll: nämlich Spaß! Jetzt frage ich mich ernsthaft wem es Spaß bereitet auf unbewaffnete Menschen zu schießen? Ob virtuell oder nicht!
> 
> ...


 Naja "Spaß" ist sone Bezeichnung, wenn du nen guten Film anschaust hockst auch nicht nur davor und grinst blöd. Es gibt Leute die schauen gern Horror wegen dem Nervenkitzel, der Angst und dem Grauens oder einfach weil es spannend ist wie es mit den z.B: Überlebenden weiter geht.

 Es gibt Leute die schauen Dramas an weil sie es rührend finden, alles ist kein "Spaß" in Sache von "Lachen" 
 CoD ist auch kein munter fröhliches dahingeballere wie es manche sagen wollen, das GAme hat alles was es bieten soll, Höhepunkte, Tiefgänge bei denen man richtig gerührt ist bzw. traurig angetan ist usw.
 Sicher mag das jetzt verwerlifh sein auf Zivis zu ballern und auch muss man erstmal klären inwiefern das Teil des Spiels ist, ich z.B. könnte mir vorstellen dsa man die Terroristen für wenige Minuten spielt und diese "Tat" der Terroristen nachspielt, um einfach die Stimmung die bei solch einem Anschlag herscht besser zu verdeutlichen.

 So dumm es klingt ich freu mich drauf, CoD 4 war ein geiles Spiel das nicht n ur lineares ballern war sondern zu gewissen Teilen echt auch einen etwas getroffen hat und wiederum gute Höhepunkte hatte.
 Aber genau das hat für mich CoD4 ausgemacht, es war nich nurn stupider Multiplayer sondern hat mich von vorn bis hinten in den Bann gezogen.

 Zumal ich klar sagen muss, das ist PC und gerade bei solch hässlich verpixxelten Videos denk ich mir recht wenig dabei. Wenn mans erst aufm vollen bildschirm mit sound usw. spielt kommt die dadurch vermittelte atmosphäre ganz anders rüber und sollte vll gerade trauer verbreiten, damit der spieler einfach mitfühlt was dort geschieht.


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



JayDaGee schrieb:


> Wenn das so ein Problem ist mit dem Video und mit all diese schrecklichen Spielen, bin ich mir sicher, dass all die Moralaposteln hier für wohltätige Organisationen arbeiten und ständig füpr den Weltfrieden KÄMPFEN, auf die Straße gehen und für Afrika spenden sammeln.


 
 Was laberst du eigentlich?
 Was genau hat eine gewisse Empörung und das Hinterfragen solcher Szenen mit Afrika zu tun? Sehr abenteuerliche "Argumentation"


----------



## danoc (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

video is off !! bei youtube aber noch zu finden.
Finde es mega dämlich so ne mission zu bringen. glaube nicht das infinity ward das nötig gehabt hätte.

Krank sag ich nur !!!!


----------



## JayDaGee (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> JayDaGee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das so ein Problem ist mit dem Video und mit all diese schrecklichen Spielen, bin ich mir sicher, dass all die Moralaposteln hier für wohltätige Organisationen arbeiten und ständig füpr den Weltfrieden KÄMPFEN, auf die Straße gehen und für Afrika spenden sammeln.
> ...


 Ich will nur deutlich machen, dass ihr Euch gar nicht so sehr darüber aufregen könnt, wie ihr immer tut. 

 Wenn schon solche Dinge, die virtuell sind, so fertig und nachdenklich machen, wie sieht das dann erst in der Realität aus?

 Die Aufregung über das Video ist überzogen.


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



JayDaGee schrieb:


> Ich will nur deutlich machen, dass ihr Euch gar nicht so sehr darüber aufregen könnt, wie ihr immer tut.
> 
> Wenn schon solche Dinge, die virtuell sind, so fertig und nachdenklich machen, wie sieht das dann erst in der Realität aus?


 Nur hat das eine mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun, abgesehen davon ist das "es gibt aber noch was schlimmeres" Argument schon immer ein Totschlagargument gewesen.

 Kann man sich dann überhaupt noch über irgendwas beschweren? Deiner Linie nach wohl nicht.


----------



## crackajack (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



JayDaGee schrieb:


> Wenn schon solche Dinge, die virtuell sind, so fertig und nachdenklich machen, wie sieht das dann erst in der Realität aus?


   Fertig gemacht hat es, soweit ich die Kommentare gelesen habe, niemanden. Einigen ist das Video und z.t. wohl so ziemlich alles virtuelle egal, einige fanden es halt nicht mit ihrerer Vorstellung von Unterhaltung, in der man selber aktiv ist, vereinbar.

 Nachdenklich sollte einem vieles machen. Das macht den Mensch auch aus: das er sich seiner Taten und Gedanken bewusst sein sollte. Ist es in Ordnung wenn ich zur Unterhaltung Leute virtuell abballere? Ist es in Ordnung wenn ich zur Unterhaltung Krieg spiele? Ist es in Ordnung auch mal die Seiten zu wechseln, den Bösen zu verkörpern und dabei Passanten zu töten?
 Die Antwort ist vielleicht nicht mal das wichtigste, aber sich Fragen zu stellen ist imo kaum verkehrt.


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Eine solche Szene ohne jeden Kontext zu beurteilen ist unfair und greift zu kurz. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass der Spieler in der Szene als Undercover-Agent agiert und es dem Spieler überlassen wird, wieviel Empathie er in diesem Moment aufbringt. Das wäre ein hochinteressantes, unbequemes Element . Gezwungen zu sein, einen Terroransschlag zu begleiten, anstatt ihn aus sicherer Distanz als Cut-Szene zu goutieren. Welches Spiel kann schon von sich behaupten, den Spieler auch emotional in solcher Konsquenz herauszufordern? Das wäre mal wirklich bahnbrechend...


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel kann schon von sich behaupten, den Spieler auch emotional in solcher Konsquenz herauszufordern?


 GTA


----------



## crackajack (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Spieler in der Szene als Undercover-Agent agiert und es dem Spieler überlassen wird, wieviel Empathie er in diesem Moment aufbringt.


   hmmm.. eine brauchbare Einbindung in die Kampagne wäre dann wohl, dass man sofern man in dieser Undercoverfunktion in dieser Mission über die Stränge schlägt, ein zwei Missionen später von den eigenen Jungs entsorgt wird und man einen richtigen Game Over Screen zu sehen bekommen würde. Also auch alle Spielstände wieder zurückgesetzt würden und man von vorne beginnen müsste.


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

In GTA wird man nicht gezwungen Zivilisten zu erschiessen. 



Spoiler



Und dass der Spieler zum Schluss des Films vom Boss selbst exekutiert wird, sagt auch einiges aus, wie ich finde. Perfider kann man den Obermotz kaum gestalten, weil er den Spieler wissentlich ins Messer laufen lässt. So oder so eine ausweglose und grausame Situation.


Das ist zwar ein brutaler Spoiler, aber das macht das Ding nur noch interessanter.
  Ein solcher mutiger Ansatz in einem AAA-Titel - da zieh' ich meinen Hut... Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich dachte, bei solchen Big-Budget-Titeln geht man auf Nummer sicher, aber das hier jetzt mit solchen Meta-Ebenen gearbeitet wird. Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie das Feedback darauf ist. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass so manches Shooter-Kid  den Unterbau verkennt und einfach nur ballern will. Damit überführt es sich zwar selbst, aber solche Ideen müssen sein, um in Videospielen sowas wie Mitgefühl zu entwickeln. Sowas geht im Film gemeinhin leichter... 

_Edith: Spoiler bitte als solche kennzeichnen _


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Bevor der Entwickler nicht Stellung bezogen oder man das Spiel nicht selber gespielt hat, sollte man erst einmal abwarten.
 Das Spiel würde NIE eine Freigabe hierzulande erhalten, wenn diese Szene rein Selbstzweckhaft ist. Und warum sollte man ohne Sinn und Verstand die Seiten wechseln und plötzlich als Terrorist Leute abschlachten? Nene entweder ist das ganze ein Fake oder da steckt viel mehr dahinter als man aus diesem stupiden Video erkennen kann.


----------



## Nosgrod (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,698314/Modern-Warefare-2-Das-Intro-und-die-erste-Mission-von-CoD-6/Video/
 Hier sieht man auch das ende, was wohl eher drauf schliessen lässt das man verraten wird und dann eventuell überläuft oder sowas


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Nosgrod schrieb:


> http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,698314/Modern-Warefare-2-Das-Intro-und-die-erste-Mission-von-CoD-6/Video/
> Hier sieht man auch das ende, was wohl eher drauf schliessen lässt das man verraten wird und dann eventuell überläuft oder sowas


 "This is the Modern Warfare 2 video that Activision doesn't want you to
 see, in which you play a CIA operative undercover as a terrorist who
 mows down dozens of innocent civilians in an airport."

 Was meine Theorie bestätigen würde...
 Solche Untiefen hätte ich bei einem CoD nicht erwartet. Ein ernstzunehmender Beitrag, ob und wie Shooter "Spass" machen...


----------



## Z0CKER (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also selbst, wenn man nur Undercoveragent ist und nicht mit den Jungs im Video sympathisiert, finde ich doch, dass es ein wenig weit geht...
Sinnloses geballer in unbewaffnete Menschenmengen... naja... 

Mich wundert es, wie das durch unsere USK gekommen ist


----------



## CRIM50N (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

das ist schon allein deshalb dumm weil es soetwas nieee geben wird ..... das ein undercover auf menschenmassen und polizisten ballert

naja, wie gesagt, das spiel kauf ich mir eh nicht, auch wenn ich denke das es gut wird ....., sowas will ich nicht spielen, da muss sich aber jeder seine eigene meinung dazu bilden .....


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen - kannst ja auch bewusst daneben bzw. gar nicht schiessen. Der den Ausschnitt zockt ist da auch wenig repräsentativ, hält z.B. auch noch extra auf Leichen drauf etc. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass diese Szenen grade beim ersten Anspielen den Spieler gehörig überrumpelt und man eben nicht mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht auf die Passanten schiesst. Wäre das doch der Fall, scheint sogar ein CoD für den Kandidaten zu anspruchsvoll. Trotzdem ist das schon fies, den Spieler in diese Form ins Spiel zu schmeissen, anstatt in einer Ingame-Szene den Terror gemütlich an sich vorbeiziehen zu lassen. Aber das ist mal etwas anderes, als auf bekannten Genre-Pfaden zu ballern - ich erwarte Großes!


----------



## asiancy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also an dieser stelle muss man wirklich überlegen,was in ein pc spiel rein kann und was nicht.Ich mein ist das Abmetzeln von Zivillisten wirklich nötig nur wegen der Story und Atmosphäre??

Nun Tatsache wäre gewesen,das selbst ohne diese "Metzelorgie" MW 2 eines der besten Spiele 2009 wäre.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



asiancy schrieb:


> Also an dieser stelle muss man wirklich überlegen,was in ein pc spiel rein kann und was nicht.Ich mein ist das Abmetzeln von Zivillisten wirklich nötig nur wegen der Story und Atmosphäre??
> 
> Nun Tatsache wäre gewesen,das selbst ohne diese "Metzelorgie" MW 2 eines der besten Spiele 2009 wäre.


 Das Töten unschuldiger, unbewaffneter Zivilisten in dieser Art und Weise gehört definitiv nicht in ein PC-Spiel rein, egal welches.
 Sicher trägt es vieleicht zu einer realistischen Kriegsatmosphäre bei, aber es ist ein Spiel und einiges, was in der Realität geschieht, gehört ganz bestimmt nicht in etwas, was eigentlich zur Unterhaltung dient. Dazu gehört auch eben sowas.

 Es gibt Grenzen und die Grenze wurde überschritten, finde ich. 
 Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich das Spiel vieleicht scheiße finde. Sicher wird es gut, aber ich frage mich, ob da was in den Köpfen der Entwickler schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## oeg (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also mal ernsthaft:

Ob ich nun auf Zivilisten schieße, auf Terroristen, auf Soldaten, Nazis oder sonstwas ist doch vollkommen scheiß egal!!!

Das ist ein Game, es ist Unterhaltung... Nicht mehr, nicht weniger... Wer es nicht sehen kann, dass auf Menschen geschossen wird, wird eh keine Ego-Shooter spielen... Ich stehe unglaublich auf Spiele wo ich Menschen den Schädel von der Rübe schießen kann, ich literweise Blut fließen sehe und auch mal sinnlos Menschen umbringe. ABER in der Realität kann ich zB kein Blut sehen... 

Ich glaub jeden da draußen, der halbwegs bei Verstand ist, weiß dass dies nicht die Realität ist. 

Ich spiele teilweise auch solche Spiele um eben meinen Frust oder meine Agression an diesen virtuellen Gegnern raus zu lassen. 

Erinnert wieder an diese typische Killerspielfrage, die meiner Meinung total schwachsinnig ist und vollkommen überflüssig!!!

DAS IST EIN SPIEL!


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



oeg schrieb:


> Also mal ernsthaft:
> 
> Ob ich nun auf Zivilisten schieße, auf Terroristen, auf Soldaten, Nazis oder sonstwas ist doch vollkommen scheiß egal!!!
> 
> ...


 ja sehr schön,aber das haben wir doch längst geklärt. Natürlich ist das keine Realität, aber darum geht es auch überhaupt nicht.
 Für viele User hier scheint aber der Spaß beim spielen schon noch von mehr abzuhängen als davon, dass das was man tut keine Realität ist.


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde Infinity Ward geht an dieser Stelle nicht zu 
 weit und würde die Mission eher als Innovation
 betrachten.

 Da die USK ohnehin von der Spieleindustrie
 geleitet wird, hat sich die Frage nach Zensur von
 vorne herein erledigt.


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> Da die USK ohnehin von der Spieleindustrie
> geleitet wird, hat sich die Frage nach Zensur von
> vorne herein erledigt.


   Kann es sein, dass du da die Finanzierung mit der Leitung verwechselst?
 In letzter zeit mal mitbekommen was an Spielen alles so bemängelt wird, bzw an Kürzungen und Änderungen gefordert wird.


----------



## basti-loves-zara (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

das video funktioniert nicht mehr :E


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Für viele User hier scheint aber der Spaß beim spielen schon noch von mehr abzuhängen als davon, dass das was man tut keine Realität ist.


   Ja, aber worin liegt denn dann der Diskussionsbedarf?
 Wenn es einige eben nicht mögen, dann spielen sie es einfach nicht.^^ 
 Oder habt ihr Angst, dass die Leute, die es spielen, irgendwann mit Shotgun bei euch vorm Haus stehen? Worin liegt eure Angst, euer Bedenken?
 Wenn ich einen Horrofilm von der Thematik zu krass finde, dann gucke ich ihn mir auch nicht an. Genauso ist niemand gezwungen das Spiel, oder die Mission zu spielen.
 Die Einen haben halt an "sinnlosem virtuellem Geschnetzel" Spaß, die Anderen eben nicht.  Spielen und spielen lassen heißt die Devise. 
 Wie schon gesagt: Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand solche Spiele-Releases zum Zwecke der Selbstreflektion nutzt und über sein eigenes Spielverhalten nachdenkt. Aber dann soll er doch bitte nicht die Anderen mit seiner Sinnkrise belästigen. Danke.


----------



## Stephan14 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

das wird ja mal wieder lustig, was jetzt folgen wird


----------



## STF (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



> Was meinen Sie zu diesem Video? Geht Infinity Ward hier zu weit? Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Meinung.


Gar nichts, da ich mir das Video nicht ansehen kann.

 Trotzdem kann ich Spiel und Realität auseinander halten bzw. trennen.
 Und ich reflektiere schon die Aktionen, die ich in einem Videospiel mache/spiele und bin mir dessen auch bewußt.
 Allerdings habe ich meist in der Realität einen anderen Bezug zu Moral u. Ethik als in einem Spiel.


----------



## Masterbuchi (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich nehme mal an, da steht ne japanische Fehlermeldung 
Will auch Video sehen um mitdiskutieren zu können! ^^


----------



## ShadowDuke (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Geht mal wieder nicht das Video!


----------



## hexahate-com (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Naja, für mich eher ein Pro-Grund für das Game, ... aber zum Fullprice werd' ich's sicherlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber worin liegt denn dann der Diskussionsbedarf?
> Wenn es einige eben nicht mögen, dann spielen sie es einfach nicht.^^


 
 Damit kannst du dann eigentlich das Forum auch verlassen, denn damit dürften für dich hier 99% der Diskussionen überflüssig sein.
 Hier tun halt alle User ihre Meinung kund, dafür ist ein Forum dar.



> Oder habt ihr Angst, dass die Leute, die es spielen, irgendwann mit Shotgun bei euch vorm Haus stehen? Worin liegt eure Angst, euer Bedenken?


 
 ich kann natürlich nicht für alle sprechen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein großteil hier überhaupt keine bedenken und noch weniger Angst hat.



> Wenn ich einen Horrofilm von der Thematik zu krass finde, dann gucke ich ihn mir auch nicht an. Genauso ist niemand gezwungen das Spiel, oder die Mission zu spielen.


 
 Und dennoch wirst du uns sicherlich erlauben zu bemerken, dass das vom einen oder anderen hier als geschmacklos empfunden wird. Das wird dich doch nicht anfechten, damit trotzdem Spaß zu haben, oder? Es wirkt so als bräuchtest du von "uns" Absolution.



> Die Einen haben halt an "sinnlosem virtuellem Geschnetzel" Spaß, die Anderen eben nicht.  Spielen und spielen lassen heißt die Devise.


 
 Eben und die zweite Devise lautet schreiben und schreiben lassen!



> Wie schon gesagt: Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand solche Spiele-Releases zum Zwecke der Selbstreflektion nutzt und über sein eigenes Spielverhalten nachdenkt. Aber dann soll er doch bitte nicht die Anderen mit seiner Sinnkrise belästigen. Danke.


 
 Solltest du dich wirklich durch ein Hinterfragen des eigenen Spielerverhaltens belästigt fühlen muss ich mich schon sehr wundern. ich halte ein gewisses Hinterfragen des eigenen Tuns durchaus für wichtig, dazu gehört natürlich auch die Freizeitgestaltung. Falls du dich durch zuviel Nachdenken anderer belästigt fühlst tut mir das leid, aber sowas ist hier nicht nur nicht verboten, es ist sogar erwünscht.

 Bist du dir vielleicht selbst nicht sicher was solche Szenen angehst und fühlst dich jetzt bedrängt selbst mal nachzudenken? Oder woher kommt diese merkwürdige entschiedene Ablehnung anderer meinungen in diesem Fall?


----------



## kmR74 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

aaaaah dacht ich mirs doch ! mal wieder die russen als gegner, na vielen dank ! wenn die waffen so altmodisch sind wie beim ersten teil, dann find ichs ne frechheit !


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> > Wenn ich einen Horrofilm von der Thematik zu krass finde, dann gucke ich ihn mir auch nicht an. Genauso ist niemand gezwungen das Spiel, oder die Mission zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Und dennoch wirst du uns sicherlich erlauben zu bemerken, dass das vom einen oder anderen hier als geschmacklos empfunden wird. Das wird dich doch nicht anfechten, damit trotzdem Spaß zu haben, oder? Es wirkt so als bräuchtest du von "uns" Absolution.


 Das greift falsch. Ich denke, diese Szene ist dafür da eben *keinen* Spaß zu machen. Natürlich kann man für den Moment genauso wenig moralische Richtlinien vorschreiben, wie etwa beim Töten der Mädchen in "Bioshock". Wer "Spaß" daran hat, da ist dann schon ganz woanders etwas schief gelaufen. Aber ich finde es äusserst lobenswert, dass IW eine solche Option bietet! Die tatsächlich Raum zur Selbstreflektion gibt und man z.B. mal "Held" in einem Ego-Shooter sein kann, indem man *nicht* schiesst.
 Kein Shooter ist dafür gedacht, aus einem Spieler einen besseren Menschen zu machen. Das MW2 anscheinend zumindest Anstöße dafür bereit hält, hebt den Titel weit aus dem Shooter-Einerlei und macht es - wie gesagt - für mich nur noch interessanter.


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Wenn ich einen Horrofilm von der Thematik zu krass finde, dann gucke ich ihn mir auch nicht an. Genauso ist niemand gezwungen das Spiel, oder die Mission zu spielen.
> ...


 Das wäre ein interessanter Ansatz, quasi eine Art "erwachsen" werden der Computerspiele.
 Ob das ähnlich wie bei Filmen funktioniert kann ich mir im Moment aufgrund des aktiven Parts des Spielers allerdings nur schwer vorstellen, zumal die CoD Serie bislang ja nicht unbedingt für derartigen Tiefgang bekannt ist.
 Zumindest müsste dann vermutlich das ganze Spiel in die Richtung laufen um das auch glaubwürdig zu vermitteln. Ob man aber ein derart ernstes Thema wirklich angemessen umsetzt? In einem derartigen Mainstreamprodukt, welches ja auch in den USA Erfolg haben will (und muss)?

 Wie gesagt ich zweifle, dass das wirklich in der gebotenen Konsequenz umgesetzt wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es amüsant, wie pauschal man direkt in Schubladen gesteckt wird, wenn man es „wagt“ einen moralischen Kontext ansatzweise und unverbindlich zu thematisieren, ohne Schuldzuweisungen auszusprechen oder Verbote zu fordern.

 - Man würde andere mit einer Sinnkrise „belästigen“.
 - Man wäre ein Klugscheißer.
 - Man führt sich auf wie ein Lügner (labert dumm, spielt es dann aber doch bzw. kümmert sich einen Scheiß um die Realität und echte Probleme).
 - Man argumentiert wie ein verlogener Moralapostel.

 Dieses Verhalten ist exemplarisch für diese Plattform, die Klientel hier und das halbe Internet. 
 Faire Diskussionsführung auf Augenhöhe ist ein Fremdwort, und jedem der doch anders denkt bzw. sich eine ernste Auseinandersetzung mit ethischen Themen wünscht, wird direkt unterstellt, er würde es aus niederen Beweggründen tun. 

 Regards, eX!


----------



## UthaSnake (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

finds gut das man diese mission überspringen kann und es einen klaren Hinweis dafür gibt!

die Kaltblütigkeit des russischen Antagonisten und seiner Einheit zeigen...

um sowas zu zeigen würd ich auf andere Mittel zurückgreifen....aber nun ja! Wenn Infinty uns so ein Thema näher bringen möchte müssen die wissen wie sie es tun!
Inder heutigen zeit musst du Leute schocken um brisante Themen auch rüberbringen zu können!

ich hoffe nur das die Anzahl der Gamer die diese Mission "geil" finden, sehr niedrig ist!
Es wäre nämlich (grad in der jetzigen Zeit) durchaus peinlich für die Gamer-gemeinschaft wenn es Forenbeiträge geben würde wie "die Airport Mission ist meine Lieblingsmission" oder "airport rockt mal richtig!" oder oder oder...


----------



## Vohaul42 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Warten wir es ab. Ich werde mir eine Meinung bilden, wenn ich das Spiel vor mir liegen habe. Eine Szene, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, zu beurteilen halte ich für falsch.


----------



## kavoven (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wie pervers und ekelig... Da fehlen einem echt die Worte.


----------



## Givious (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es sehr gut wie die es machen...
So merkt man mal richtig wie kaltblütig Terroristen sind.


----------



## CRIM50N (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Ich finde es amüsant, wie pauschal man direkt in Schubladen gesteckt wird, wenn man es „wagt“ einen moralischen Kontext ansatzweise und unverbindlich zu thematisieren, ohne Schuldzuweisungen auszusprechen oder Verbote zu fordern.
> 
> - Man würde andere mit einer Sinnkrise „belästigen“.
> - Man wäre ein Klugscheißer.
> ...


----------



## JLS (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich sehe da nur 4 Terroristen? Wenn ich an die Gegnermassen aus der Kampagne von Call of Duty 4 Denke, echt ein Klacks. Wenn ich da spielen würde wären die Tot bevor der Aufzug überhaupt aufgeht. In dem Fall würde ich mir auch verzeihen, auf mir gegenüber freundlich gesinnte Personen zu schießen.


----------



## ToxicDude (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Givious schrieb:


> So merkt man mal richtig wie kaltblütig Terroristen sind.


 Auch wenn mich gezeigtes in keinster weise stört... diese "Kaltblütigkeit" hätte man mir aber auch über eine Videosequenz etc. zeigen können. Auf mich wirkt diese Mission sogar ein wenig "deplaziert" und bietet mir nicht wirklich einen Anreiz für einen Kauf. Aber ich warte erst mal ab, wenn ich das Spiel selbst spielen kann...


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

viedeo funzt nicht, haben es rausgenommen


----------



## tabearules (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich fänd´s klasse, wenn man denen nen anzugsmod verpassen könnte...bänker und andere verbrecher abknallen...sind im endeffekt nur gut getarnte extremisten...die einen ballern auf moorhühner, andere köpfen zombies...ich steh halt auf schlippsis abknallen...virtuell natürlich...


----------



## Keenin (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt noch eine Quelle, wo man sich das ganze Video noch anschauen kann... 
http://www.viddler.com/explore/Destructoid/videos/1102/

Echt makaber das Video. oO


----------



## LordFata (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

"LoL at 0:xx"
"Sad u cant play more missions like that"
"Got this Nigga "

Wer auf Youtube schonmal auf ähnliche Videoinhalte gestoßen ist, der weiß, dass solche Kommentare weder Seltenheit, noch überzeichnet sind. Und ich will nicht wissen wie oft diese Mission in allen Variationen auf Youtube landet. 

Und das ist nur ein Aspekt, aber einer, der mir Bauchschmerzen schafft.

Allem Anderen, was in den Beiträgen hier zu lesen ist, z.B. die Auswirkungen, wenn dieser Inhalt in die Hände vom "Monitor" & Co fällt, habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Bin aber gespannt auf eventuelle Updates.


----------



## XIII13 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Givious schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr gut wie die es machen...
> So merkt man mal richtig wie kaltblütig Terroristen sind.


    Nur ist das Problem das du die Leute selbst gedankenlos über den Haufen ballerst und nicht irgendein virtueller Terrorist. Nur mal eine Frage: Hältst du dich für ein kalblütiges Arschloch? Zweite Frage: Würdest du in der Szene auf die Leute schießen?
 Siehst du? So funktioniert das eben nicht.
  Die Begründung ist einfach lächerlich, gerade den "Experten" von Infinity Ward hätte ich es zugetraut, die kaltblütigkeit der Terroristen bedrohlicher darzustellen, als Soldat machtlos den Grauentaten zusehen zu müssen.
 Aber das geht ja nicht, dadurch könnte ja so etwas wie tiefe ins Spiel kommen. Kann man den Amis ja nicht zumuten, da lässt man sie die Zivilisten ja lieber selber niedermähen.


----------



## Microwave (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Tja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dieses Video in den Nachrichten erscheint, und diese ganze tolle "Killerspiel"-diskussion wieder von vorne anfängt.
  [iNDENT=40px][/iNDENT]


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Das wäre ein interessanter Ansatz, quasi eine Art "erwachsen" werden der Computerspiele.
> Ob das ähnlich wie bei Filmen funktioniert kann ich mir im Moment aufgrund des aktiven Parts des Spielers allerdings nur schwer vorstellen, zumal die CoD Serie bislang ja nicht unbedingt für derartigen Tiefgang bekannt ist.
> Zumindest müsste dann vermutlich das ganze Spiel in die Richtung laufen um das auch glaubwürdig zu vermitteln. Ob man aber ein derart ernstes Thema wirklich angemessen umsetzt? In einem derartigen Mainstreamprodukt, welches ja auch in den USA Erfolg haben will (und muss)?
> 
> Wie gesagt ich zweifle, dass das wirklich in der gebotenen Konsequenz umgesetzt wird.


 Man sollte MW1 nicht unterschätzen! Alleine die kontroverse Bomber-Mission, die Krieg irritierend alltäglich darstellt, offenbart IWs Potential. Genau so stelle ich mir die Kompensations-Strategie der Soldaten vor, mit sowas halten sich andere Shooter erst gar nicht auf.
 Auch die Atom-Explosion entwickelt erst in der Ego-Perspektive ihre beklemmende Atmosphäre und nutzt die Möglichkeiten des Genres exzellent. Atom-Pilze aus der Ferne haben eben nicht diese Unmittelbarkeit. Da will CoD mal nicht filmisch sein - zum Glück! 
 Da ist die Airport-Szene nur konsequent und logisch! IW nutzt auch hier die Immersions-Optionen des Genres, die ein Film nicht bieten kann und spickt es mit einer nahzu obzönen Ambivalenz. Respekt!

 Was mich etwas stört ist, dass man diese Mission anscheinend freiwillig spielen kann. Ich hätte es lieber gesehen, wenn der Spieler dazu gezwungen wäre...


----------



## JayStarr (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

naja ich finde so lange es nurn spiel is muss mich das nicht stören, ich meine is ja nicht hauptzweck des spiel terrorist zu spielen.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ob der Spieler nun am Ende stirbt oder nicht und wie das Spiel diese
  Mission versucht zu rechtfertigen, ist unerheblich, da so eine
  spielbare Szene für einen normal denkenden Menschen wohl kaum zu
  rechtfertigen ist. Immerhin geht es um Unterhaltung. Sicher, dabei darf
  auch schon mal zum Nachdenken angeregt, auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt
  oder unangenehme Themen dargestellt werden. Die Grenze des guten
  Geschmacks wird hier allerdings deutlich überschritten. Selbst wenn der
  Spieler nicht gezwungen wird in diesem Level auf die Zivilisten zu
  schießen, sondern auch nur zusehen könnte, so ist doch die Möglichkeit,
  dies in der dargestellten Form "spielen" zu können, moralisch
  verwerflich. Ähnlich ist die schon von anderen hier angesprochene Szene
  in World at War, in der der Spieler die Wahl hat zwei deutsche Soldaten
  zu exekutieren. Schon da hat sich mir die Frage gestellt, ob ein *Spiel*
  solche Szene/ Elemente braucht? Soll das "Spaß" machen? Wer jetzt sagt
  Krieg sei aber so, den Frage ich, willst du in einem Spiel auch auf
  wehrlose Frauen und Kinder schießen oder Frauen vergewaltigen? Mag
  sein, dass es kranke Leute gibt, die so etwas wollen, aber der Großteil
  von uns möchte (hoffentlich) gar kein realistisches Kriegsspiel haben.
  Es würde nämlich keinen Spaß machen. Auch die Tatsache, dass eine
  solche Szene nicht echt ist, heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie frei von
  moralischen Wertvorstellungen ist. Wäre das so, gäbe es so etwas wie
  Beschlagnahmen oder Indizieren von Medien nicht.

  Abschließend ist die Szene aus dem Zusammenhang recht schwierig zu beurteilen. Da
  die USK das Spiel bereits freigegeben hat, ist die Wirkung dieser Szene
  im Zusammenhang der Geschichte wohl nicht ganz so drastisch, wie es
  jetzt grade aussieht. 

 Edit: Keine Ahnung wie das gekommen ist, aber die Formatierung ist so nicht gewollt. Hab allerdings keine Lust die verbugte Forensoftware zu korrigieren.


----------



## xotoxic242 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Microwave schrieb:


> Tja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dieses Video in den Nachrichten erscheint, und diese ganze tolle "Killerspiel"-diskussion wieder von vorne anfängt.
> [iNDENT=40px][/iNDENT]


 
 Kommt ganz drauf an von welchen wahren politischen Problemen und Meldungen über soziale Einschnitte man ablenken will.
 Dann bringt man eben die Killerspieldisskusion wieder hervor.Oder Schweinegrippe.Oder Rinderwahn.Oder Terrorgefahr.Oder Promiskandel.Oder oder oder.............


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an von welchen wahren politischen Problemen und Meldungen über soziale Einschnitte man ablenken will.
> Dann bringt man eben die Killerspieldisskusion wieder hervor.Oder Schweinegrippe.Oder Rinderwahn.Oder Terrorgefahr.Oder Promiskandel.Oder oder oder.............


   Diese Verschwörungsdinge sind auch nicht mehr wirklich originell


----------



## Prime85 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Das ist ja mal ziemlich geschmacklos und sehr bedenklich. So eine Mission ist ja gerade das, was die Gegner von Shootern immer anprangern aber bis jetzt darin nie vorkam. Herzlichen Glückwunsch IW, ihr könnt toll schocken.
   Wer in solch einer Mission Spaß dabei hat auf virtuelle Zivilisten zu schießen, der hat irgendwie schon nen Knacks weg. Ich finde sowas echt überflüssig und sehr fragwürdig. Und ich habe schon viele Ego-Shooter gespielt. Jeder sollte seine Grenzen ausloten, wie weit er derartiges spielen möchte. Bei mir wäre mit dieser Mission die Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Das Spiel gehört zwar nicht in Kinderhände aber es werden 100% auch welche spielen und dann könnten sich solche Szenen negativ auf einige Personen auswirken. 

   Ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie das Spiel wird aber im Video sind es ja auch wieder mal die bösen russischen Terroristen     
   Naja. wegen dem Steam-Zwang ist MW 2 für mich  eh gestorben.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Man sollte MW1 nicht unterschätzen! Alleine die kontroverse Bomber-Mission, die Krieg irritierend alltäglich darstellt, offenbart IWs Potential. Genau so stelle ich mir die Kompensations-Strategie der Soldaten vor, mit sowas halten sich andere Shooter erst gar nicht auf.
> Auch die Atom-Explosion entwickelt erst in der Ego-Perspektive ihre beklemmende Atmosphäre und nutzt die Möglichkeiten des Genres exzellent. Atom-Pilze aus der Ferne haben eben nicht diese Unmittelbarkeit. Da will CoD mal nicht filmisch sein - zum Glück!


 Die Sichtweise, die CoD4 aufzeigt ist furchtbar eindimensional und unreflektiert. Mag sein, dass die Mission im Gunship realistisch dargestellt ist, aber der Punkt ist doch, wer weiß das schon. Ich nicht und du offenbar auch nicht genau, weshalb die Aussage dieses Level für viele etwa so oberflächlich aussehen könnte:"Geil. Ein paar Leute fett ausm Flugzeug weggeballert!" Es fehlt die Darstellung der Gegenseite. Würde man das Ausmaß der Zerstörung nach dieser Mission sehen, so würde die Szene für mehr Spieler einen bitteren Beigeschmack bekommen.

 Was die A-Bomben Explosion angeht, stimme ich dir zu.



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Da ist die Airport-Szene nur konsequent und logisch! IW nutzt auch hier die Immersions-Optionen des Genres, die ein Film nicht bieten kann und spickt es mit einer nahzu obzönen Ambivalenz. Respekt!
> 
> Was mich etwas stört ist, dass man diese Mission anscheinend freiwillig spielen kann. Ich hätte es lieber gesehen, wenn der Spieler dazu gezwungen wäre...


Konsequenz in allen Ehren, aber was wäre die nächste Konsequenz? Welche Geschmacklosigkeit kommt danach? Warum muss es überhaupt immer eine Steigerung geben?

 Die Option diese Krasse Stelle freiwillig zu spielen finde ich merkwürdig inkonsequent. Ist sie etwa doch nicht so wichtig? Warum hat man das dann nicht anders dargestellt?


----------



## Waterfox (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habs ja schon beim letzten Trailer gesagt, MW 2 geht einfach zu weit.... Der Inhalt im letzten Trailer bestand  daraus zu sehen wie Leute erschossen werden dazu passend mit Rockmusik begleitet... Anscheinend steht bei dem Spiel jetzt das Gemetzel im Vordergrund! *Einfach nur makaber und pervers! *Und dieses Video setzt dem allem noch die Krone auf. In meinen Augen einfach *unverständlich warum Activision diesen Schritt gehen muss*! Ich hoffe doch sehr das in Deutschland dieses Level nicht enthalten ist, den jeder weiß, dieses Spiel wird auch von sehr viel 14 und 15 Jährigen gespielt!   Ja klar, Modern Ware ist schon sehr brutal, aber man kann auch zu weit gehen! Außerdem sind solche Dinge gefundenes Fressen für die Politiker (Zu Recht!)


  Meine Meinung zu MW 2:


----------



## kisschris (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo Leutz!

 Das Video gibt es natürlich auch auf Youtube, für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben. Sollte es dort auch nicht mehr sein dann einfach nach "Modern Warfare 2 Airport" suchen und die Ergebnisse nach Datum sortieren.

 MfG

 Chr1schi


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Sichtweise, die CoD4 aufzeigt ist furchtbar eindimensional und unreflektiert. Mag sein, dass die Mission im Gunship realistisch dargestellt ist, aber der Punkt ist doch, wer weiß das schon. Ich nicht und du offenbar auch nicht genau, weshalb die Aussage dieses Level für viele etwa so oberflächlich aussehen könnte:"Geil. Ein paar Leute fett ausm Flugzeug weggeballert!"


 
  Du glaubst also nicht, dass so ein flapsiger Tonfall authentisch sein könnte? Du kennst aber schon die Nachrichten und damit das Gebaren von Soldaten aus Guantanamo? Selbst deutsche Soldaten posierten schon mit menschlichen Gebeinen. Und wer den berühmten Kasernenton kennt, der weiss, dass diese Art der Kommunikation in keinster Weise an den Haaren herbeigezogen und verglichen mit dokumentierten Fällen eher harmlos daher kommt... 



> Es fehlt die Darstellung der Gegenseite. Würde man das Ausmaß der Zerstörung nach dieser Mission sehen, so würde die Szene für mehr Spieler einen bitteren Beigeschmack bekommen.


 
  Genau die gibt es doch diesmal in der Airport-Mission! Als Zivilist wäre es ebenfalls eine nicht uninteressante Sichtweise gewesen, hätte aber eben nicht den dramatischen Unterbau, den ein CIA-Agent in diesem Moment bietet.



> Konsequenz in allen Ehren, aber was wäre die nächste Konsequenz? Welche Geschmacklosigkeit kommt danach? Warum muss es überhaupt immer eine Steigerung geben?


 
  Das wundert mich etwas. In einem Gamer-Forum dafür eintreten zu müssen, dass man auch in Videospielen *alles* behandeln darf! Wie sensibel man dabei vorgeht, steht aus einem anderen Blatt und wäre nur Mutmaßung.
  Das ist bei Comics nicht unähnlich. Dort empört sich Ottonormalverbraucher auch gerne, dass in diesem Medium Themen wie Kindesmissbrauch oder Holocaust aufgearbeitet werden und nicht nur Mickey Maus bieten muss.
  Man beruft sich immer so gerne darauf, dass Videospiele Kultur seien, warum soll man sich nicht auch so benutzen? Es stimmt, dass wir verglichen mit dem Film grade noch bei der Erfindung der Farbe stehen, aber wenn man Videospiele ernst nehmen will, sollte man Lernen das Stigma "Spiel = Spaß" zu ignorieren. Das wird noch viele Jahre dauern, aber ich bin froh um Entwickler wie IW, die da bereits die Grenzen abstecken und - jawohl - sich in "Kunst" versuchen.



> Die Option diese Krasse Stelle freiwillig zu spielen finde ich merkwürdig inkonsequent. Ist sie etwa doch nicht so wichtig? Warum hat man das dann nicht anders dargestellt?


 
  Ich vermute letztenendes auch Schiss vor der eigenen Courage...


----------



## sPEEDy75 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Diese beschissene Doppelmoral... Filme in 
denen  Menschen gequält oder Minderjährige 
vergewaltigt werden sind ok.

Wenn in Full Metal Jacket der Hubschrauber 
Schütze auf Frauen und Kinder schiesst.

GTA wo Passante überfahren, erstochen, 
abgeknallt werden ist auch ok, aber bei einem 
scheiss cod flippt jeder aus.

Ich kauf das Spiel nicht, mir ist es latte, aber 
diese Doppelmoral geht mit auf den Sack... 

Das Spiel wird genauso eine Geschichte 
erzählen wie der oben gennante Film wieso 
weshalb das in der Story vorkommt weiss 
keine Sau, hauptsache mal  wieder 
rumgejämmert.....


----------



## Bernd15 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also bei mir geht des video gar net! Is anscheinend gut so haha


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



sPEEDy75 schrieb:


> Diese beschissene Doppelmoral... Filme in denen  Menschen gequält oder Minderjährige
> vergewaltigt werden sind ok.
> Wenn in Full Metal Jacket der Hubschrauber
> Schütze auf Frauen und Kinder schiesst.


 
 Unterschied aktiver Part vs. passiver Zuschauer



> GTA wo Passante überfahren, erstochen,
> abgeknallt werden ist auch ok, aber bei einem
> scheiss cod flippt jeder aus.


 
 Unterschied zwischen Mission (also "Pflicht") vs. Option


----------



## Waterfox (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



sPEEDy75 schrieb:


> Diese beschissene Doppelmoral... Filme in
> denen  Menschen gequält oder Minderjährige
> vergewaltigt werden sind ok.
> 
> ...


 * Die Frage die sich mir eigentlich stellt ist, macht es dir Spaß Zivilisten zu töten? Ich mein es sind nur Pixel aber ich würde einfach kein Spaß daran zu finden wehrlose Personen die dank der guten Grafik heute sehr realistisch ist nieder zu ballern.  Sehe darin genauso viel Anreitz wie jemanden zu digital zu vergewaltigen, auch wenn es nur Pixel sind, ich will so etwas einfach nicht machen. Im Realife nicht und im spiel nicht.... *


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Ich finde es amüsant, wie pauschal man direkt in Schubladen gesteckt wird, wenn man es „wagt“ einen moralischen Kontext ansatzweise und unverbindlich zu thematisieren, ohne Schuldzuweisungen auszusprechen oder Verbote zu fordern.
> 
> - Man würde andere mit einer Sinnkrise „belästigen“.
> - Man wäre ein Klugscheißer.
> ...


   Meiner Meinung nach wurden zu aller erst die Spieler solcher Spiele hier als "krank" bezeichnet, bevor auch nur irgendeine andere Wortmeldung kam. Also mal halblang machen.
 KAnnst ja deine Meinung haben, dann komm aber nicht immer in so einem besserwisserischen Ton daher und stelle mit irgendwelchen nachdenklichem Getue die Psyche von LEuten in Frage, die sich eben KEINE Gedanken machen, ob das nun schlimm ist oder nicht auf "wehrlose virtuelle MEnschen" zu schießen.
 Ihr/du habe hier meiner Meinung nach nicht nur ihre Meinung gesagt, sondern gleich mit dazu gewertet (nicht nur du oder nicht speziell du). 


 Boesor:


> Damit kannst du dann eigentlich das Forum auch verlassen, denn damit dürften für dich hier 99% der Diskussionen überflüssig sein.


Also diskutieren, nur um der Diskussion Willen, oder wie? 
 Dann geh doch in nen Debattierclub.   




> Und dennoch wirst du uns sicherlich erlauben zu bemerken, dass das vom einen oder anderen hier als geschmacklos empfunden wird. Das wird dich doch nicht anfechten, damit trotzdem Spaß zu haben, oder? Es wirkt so als bräuchtest du von "uns" Absolution.


Glaube mir, die Allerletzten, von denen ich mir Absolution holen würde, wärt ihr hier.^^
 So viel Pseudo-Intelligenz auf einem Haufen.... 

 Was ihr macht ist nicht "sich Gedanken" machen,  sondern "auf einen Zug aufspringen". Als ob AUF EINMAL solche Szenen/Spiele den MEnschen schlechter machen. Ach halt: So etwas gab es ja noch nie. ^^
 Warum habt ihr das nicht vor 5 Jahren in Frage gestellt? Oder vor ca. 15 als man bei Carmageddon Punkte für das Totfahren von Menschen bekam? Wo war da eure Empörung? Oder bei der "Bomber-Mission" in CoD4? Oder in der Sniper-Mission? Schoss man da nicht auch auf wehrlose Menschen? Weil dir  jemand gesagt hat "DER IST BÖSE, DEN DARFST DU TÖTEN" ist es in Ordnung?
 Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch für eure Weitsicht.


----------



## Boesor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Glaube mir, die Allerletzten, von denen ich mir Absolution holen würde, wärt ihr hier.^^
> So viel Pseudo-Intelligenz auf einem Haufen....
> 
> Was ihr macht ist nicht "sich Gedanken" machen,  sondern "auf einen Zug aufspringen". Als ob AUF EINMAL solche Szenen/Spiele den MEnschen schlechter machen. Ach halt: So etwas gab es ja noch nie. ^^
> ...


 Deine Argumentation ist blödsinnig!
 Du sprichts uns ab das wir uns gedanken machen, nur weil es für dich so unfassbar ist beim spielen zu denken? Und als beweis für "unsere" Scheinheiligkeit führst du an vor 5 jahren oder zu jedem Thema vorher nichts gehört zu haben?

 Sorry, aber so gut kennen wir uns dankenswerterweise nicht, es dürfte als entschuldbar sein, dass du bislang nicht jeden Gedanken von uns Pseudo Intelligenten mitbekommen hast.

 man man man, dieser Thread wird immer bekloppter!
 Das du hier (obwohl du es zu beginn ja noch abstreitest) ex2 voll und ganz bestätigst ist dir vermutlich nicht aufgefallen? Ist nur so ein...achtung, vorsicht...Gedanke.


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> man man man, dieser Thread wird immer bekloppter!
> Das du hier (obwohl du es zu beginn ja noch abstreitest) ex2 voll und ganz bestätigst ist dir vermutlich nicht aufgefallen? Ist nur so ein...achtung, vorsicht...Gedanke.


   Und ohne es zu merken oder zu wollen bestätigst du mich. Denn dieser Thread, bzw. die Diskussion war von Anfang an beklopppt. Das habe ich ja auch versucht deutlich zu machen.


----------



## Sh4mbler (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Abkühlen bitte. Regt Euch nicht sinnlos wegen dieser werbewirksamen Dinge auf. 

Das Spiel wird sowieso kaum noch jemand kaufen - Da kann die PCgames pushen, bis sie schwarz wird.

Gruß, der Shambler.


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

jeder zieht nunmal seine grenzen anders.
 ich persönlich ziehe sie erst da, wo real existierende personen in realistischem kontext auftauchen. sowas gibt's leider tatsächlich (z.b. HIER ).
 das heisst nicht, dass alle, die die genze früher ziehen, idioten wären. allerdings kann ich ihren standpunkt schlecht nachvollziehen, wenn sie mit anderen shootern, die reale konflikte thematisieren, keine probleme haben.


----------



## Mirror09 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Au man ihr habt sorgen was ist den mit GTA oder kayne & lnche da kan man dauernd zivies übernhaufen jagen und da wird nicht protestiert auserdem wen man die mission durch hat ist man mehr in die story einbezogen und es wird noch spannender find ich ist klar das sowas nich ohne ist aber es ist halt ein Spiel für Erwachsene die sollten Real und Unreal unterscheiden können !!!!!


----------



## KEIOS (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

"Geht Infinity Ward hier zu weit?"

IW ist schon mit dem Fehlen der dedizierten Server zu weit gegangen...


----------



## Goldbaersche (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Was soll ich eigentlich anklicken,wenn ich auf den Play-Button drücke? Bei mir kommen da nämlich nur solche koreanischen (?) Schriftzeichen.

MfG
Goldbärsche


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mirror09 schrieb:


> Au man ihr habt sorgen was ist den mit GTA oder kayne & lnche da kan man dauernd zivies übernhaufen jagen und da wird nicht protestiert auserdem wen man die mission durch hat ist man mehr in die story einbezogen und es wird noch spannender find ich ist klar das sowas nich ohne ist aber es ist halt ein Spiel für Erwachsene die sollten Real und Unreal unterscheiden können !!!!!


   erstens: kauf dir bitte 'ne tüte satzzeichen. und dann verteile sie im text und setze nicht alle an den schluss. das ist nämlich nur albern.
  zweitens: es wurde nicht gegen das abschlachten von virtuellen zivilisten in GTA protestiert? wo hast du die letzten jahre gelebt?


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Was soll ich eigentlich anklicken,wenn ich auf den Play-Button drücke? Bei mir kommen da nämlich nur solche koreanischen (?) Schriftzeichen.
> 
> MfG
> Goldbärsche


   das video ist wohl auch auf dieser seite aus dem netz genommen worden.


----------



## jonnyxtreme (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich selbst spiele CoD wie viele von Euch von Anfang an und man muss doch ehrlich sagen, dass solche Spiele immer einen komischen Beigeschmack haben (Zweiter Weltkrieg, Krieg gegen den Terror, allgemein Krieg), aber wir sie alle trotzdem spielen. Es sind aber trotzdem nur Spiele und ich finde wem es zu heftig ist sollte es halt nicht spielen. Ich seh mir auch keine Horror- und Metzelfilme, weils mir das ehrlich gesagt garnicht zusagt und obwohl ich sie "passiv" ansehe mir zu real sind im Gegensatz zu Spielen (Noch! Grafik wird ja immer realistischer). 

 Ich denke wie IW geschrieben hat soll es dem Spiel mehr Tiefe verleihen, was es bestimmt tuen wird, wer es nicht will kann es überspringen. Die fragwürdigen Szenen in CoD5 (UK) zumeist in den Sowjetmissionen, waren meiner Ansicht auch sehr heftig aber haben zur Tiefe beigetragen, ob es moralisch richtig ist, weiß ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht beantworten. 

 Zu dem Thema mit Steam etc. Ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen, finde es auch doof was IW da macht. Aber das ist die Marktwirtschaft und wer das Produkt so nicht will soll es nicht kaufen. Ich werde es mir für 33 Euro bei 4Players holen, weil der SP-Part mich immer schon sehr gefesselt hat. MP natürlich auch und ich spiele in keinem Clan mehr von daher ist es für mich kein Problem einfach nur Public zu zocken (Mods außer wirklich ausgereifte wie der germanfrontmod haben mich auch nie interessiert.)

 Sers


----------



## Goldbaersche (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Gibt es das Video bei You-Tube?
Und wenn ja, wonach soll ich suchen?

MfG Goldbärsche


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Gibt es das Video bei You-Tube?
> Und wenn ja, wonach soll ich suchen?
> 
> MfG Goldbärsche


   da war's zuerst - und wurde vom netz genommen.


----------



## Goldbaersche (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Danke für die Info , HanFred


----------



## Mirror09 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



jonnyxtreme schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele CoD wie viele von Euch von Anfang an und man muss doch ehrlich sagen, dass solche Spiele immer einen komischen Beigeschmack haben (Zweiter Weltkrieg, Krieg gegen den Terror, allgemein Krieg), aber wir sie alle trotzdem spielen. Es sind aber trotzdem nur Spiele und ich finde wem es zu heftig ist sollte es halt nicht spielen. Ich seh mir auch keine Horror- und Metzelfilme, weils mir das ehrlich gesagt garnicht zusagt und obwohl ich sie "passiv" ansehe mir zu real sind im Gegensatz zu Spielen (Noch! Grafik wird ja immer realistischer).
> 
> Ich denke wie IW geschrieben hat soll es dem Spiel mehr Tiefe verleihen, was es bestimmt tuen wird, wer es nicht will kann es überspringen. Die fragwürdigen Szenen in CoD5 (UK) zumeist in den Sowjetmissionen, waren meiner Ansicht auch sehr heftig aber haben zur Tiefe beigetragen, ob es moralisch richtig ist, weiß ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht beantworten.
> 
> ...


 Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## STF (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Ich finde es amüsant, wie pauschal man direkt in Schubladen gesteckt wird, wenn man es „wagt“ einen moralischen Kontext ansatzweise und unverbindlich zu thematisieren, ohne Schuldzuweisungen auszusprechen oder Verbote zu fordern.
> 
> - Man würde andere mit einer Sinnkrise „belästigen“.
> - Man wäre ein Klugscheißer.
> ...


 Dito!


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Birdy84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Sichtweise, die CoD4 aufzeigt ist furchtbar eindimensional und unreflektiert. Mag sein, dass die Mission im Gunship realistisch dargestellt ist, aber der Punkt ist doch, wer weiß das schon. Ich nicht und du offenbar auch nicht genau, weshalb die Aussage dieses Level für viele etwa so oberflächlich aussehen könnte:"Geil. Ein paar Leute fett ausm Flugzeug weggeballert!"
> ...


Ich schreibe ja, es "mag sein", dass die Darstellung korrekt ist. Nur werden das die wenigsten Spieler begreifen bzw. nachvollziehen können. Die Botschaft dieser Szene, sofern es überhaupt eine gibt, ist also nicht eindeutig und kann besonders von jüngeren Spielern vielleicht völlig anders verstanden werden. Wie mein Beispiel zeigen sollte.



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> > Es fehlt die Darstellung der Gegenseite. Würde man das Ausmaß der Zerstörung nach dieser Mission sehen, so würde die Szene für mehr Spieler einen bitteren Beigeschmack bekommen.
> 
> 
> Genau die gibt es doch diesmal in der Airport-Mission! Als Zivilist wäre es ebenfalls eine nicht uninteressante Sichtweise gewesen, hätte aber eben nicht den dramatischen Unterbau, den ein CIA-Agent in diesem Moment bietet.


Die Gegenseite wird in dieser Mission aber genau so stumpf dargestellt, wie die "guten" amerikanischen und britischen Soldaten in CoD4. Was soll aber die Aussage dieser Mission sein? Wie soll die angemessen herüber gebracht werden, wenn der Spieler selbst den "Bösen" spielt und auf Zivilisten schießt? Eine Zwischensequenz würde ein ganz anderes Licht auf die Situation werfen und wäre meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung gewesen. Noch besser wäre es vielleicht gewesen, wenn man die Szene als Zivilist spielen würde und um sein Leben laufen müsste.



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> > Konsequenz in allen Ehren, aber was wäre die nächste Konsequenz? Welche Geschmacklosigkeit kommt danach? Warum muss es überhaupt immer eine Steigerung geben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du möchtest wirklich, dass in einem Spiel alles behandelt werden darf? Denk mal ganz genau darüber nach.



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Man beruft sich immer so gerne darauf, dass Videospiele Kultur seien, warum soll man sich nicht auch so benutzen? Es stimmt, dass wir verglichen mit dem Film grade noch bei der Erfindung der Farbe stehen, aber wenn man Videospiele ernst nehmen will, sollte man Lernen das Stigma "Spiel = Spaß" zu ignorieren. Das wird noch viele Jahre dauern, aber ich bin froh um Entwickler wie IW, die da bereits die Grenzen abstecken und - jawohl - sich in "Kunst" versuchen.


Wenn ein Spiel keinen Spaß, ist es dann noch ein Spiel oder eher Arbeit? 

 Es muss in Spielen nicht zwanghaft alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen sein, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Aber was bringt es mir als Spieler, wenn ich in einer Mission auf wehrlose "Gegner" schießen muss(?). Macht so etwas jemand gerne? Um es mal etwas zu übertreiben, würdest du eine Mission toll finden in der man Frauen vergewaltigen und Kinder erschießen müsste? Würdest du das tatsächlich spielen?
 Um die Sache nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Derartige Szene gibt es schon zu Hauf in Filmen und Spielen. Als Filmsequenz bietet so eine Szene für den Konsumenten eine völlig andere, entferntere Sichtweise und somit die Möglichkeit das geschehene besser einzuordnen. Wenn man nun aber plötzlich selbst "ran" muss, ist die Szene für den Spieler deutlich schwieriger einzuordnen. Denn als Spieler, nehme ich mal stark an, möchte man gerne einen Charakter mit Eigenschaften spielen, die man selbst hat oder gerne hätte (alle anderen sind "doof"). Daher ist dieses Level so pervers.


----------



## GR0BI75 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ja, es "mag sein", dass die Darstellung korrekt ist. Nur werden das die wenigsten Spieler begreifen bzw. nachvollziehen können. Die Botschaft dieser Szene, sofern es überhaupt eine gibt, ist also nicht eindeutig und kann besonders von jüngeren Spielern vielleicht völlig anders verstanden werden. Wie mein Beispiel zeigen sollte.


 
  Das ist doch nicht mein Problem? Auch wenn man auf "jüngere Spieler" Rücksicht nehmen soll, mit 18 steht man im allgemeinen bereits vor Wahl Zivi oder Bund, spätestens dann dürfte(sollte!) man sich etwas differenzierter damit auseinandergesetzt haben. Natürlich ist es nicht schwer die Kommunikation in der Szene in den falschen Hals zu bekommen. Natürlich wäre es praktischer, wenn alles schön glattgebügelt ohne Ecken und Kanten daher käme, aber ich mag's, wenn sperrig ist und solche Kontroversen bietet. Wir Killerspieler tun doch sonst auch immer so erwachsen. Würde die Szene stumm verlaufen, hätten wir keinen Pazifisten dadurch gewonnen...



> Die Gegenseite wird in dieser Mission aber genau so stumpf dargestellt, wie die "guten" amerikanischen und britischen Soldaten in CoD4. Was soll aber die Aussage dieser Mission sein? Wie soll die angemessen herüber gebracht werden, wenn der Spieler selbst den "Bösen" spielt und auf Zivilisten schießt? Eine Zwischensequenz würde ein ganz anderes Licht auf die Situation werfen und wäre meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung gewesen. Noch besser wäre es vielleicht gewesen, wenn man die Szene als Zivilist spielen würde und um sein Leben laufen müsste.


 

  Man muss die Kirche im Dorf lassen - es ist immer noch ein CoD und keine hochsensible Charakterstudie. So weit sind Games leider einfach noch nicht. Mit einer Zwischensequenz würde man sich drumherum mogeln und hätte total mit dem Spielprinzip gebrochen. Das ist ja wie mit HL2, das u.a. deshalb so atmosphärisch ist, weil alles aus der Ego-Perspektive heraus erzählt wird und man eben nie einen Blick "von aussen" hat.
  Die Aussage der Mission erklärt sich doch von selbst? Wie verhalte ich mich - als "Guter" - in einem Undercover-Einsatz mit so einem grausamen Missionsziel? Als Zwischensequenz wäre mir das doch vollkommen Wurst. Ich schaue mir den Zwiespalt einer mir vollkommen unbekannten Figur an - fertig. IW drückt Dir aber die Knarre in die Hand und stellt *Dir* die Frage, wie Du Dich verhalten würdest. Und - was noch viel wichtiger ist - was Du dabei fühlst! Sich selbst schuldig machen zu müssen, diese Beklemmung kann Dir kein Filmchen bieten, weil Du in diesem Moment die Verantwortung trägst und nicht bequem woanders ablegst. Diese erzählerische wie emotionale Herausforderung finde ich wegweisend, was mit "Spielen" möglich ist.



> Du möchtest wirklich, dass in einem Spiel alles behandelt werden darf? Denk mal ganz genau darüber nach.


 
  Natürlich! Warum nicht? Warum dürfen Film, Literatur, Musik oder Malerei mehr als ein Medium, das so viel davon in sich vereint?



> Wenn ein Spiel keinen Spaß, ist es dann noch ein Spiel oder eher Arbeit?


 
  Da geht's ja um den Begriff  "Spiel" und der ist tatsächlich problematisch, weil er sich selbst überholt hat. Ich würde mich auch durch ein unbequemes Spiel "arbeiten", wenn ich daraus einen Nutzen ziehen kann. Natürlich zocken die meisten als spassiger Zeitvertreib, aber das wäre so, als würde man das Medium Film nur auf Michael-Bay-Popcorn-Produktionen reduzieren. Wenn man Games ernst nehmen will, braucht es solche Elemente wie diese Airport-Mission, um sich aus den "Spiel=Spaß"-Fängen zu befreien. Wenn Fussball-Fans zu einem "Spiel" gehen kann das auch mit Dramatik verbunden sein, da ist also noch Spielraum.   



> Es muss in Spielen nicht zwanghaft alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen sein, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Aber was bringt es mir als Spieler, wenn ich in einer Mission auf wehrlose "Gegner" schießen muss(?). Macht so etwas jemand gerne? Um es mal etwas zu übertreiben, würdest du eine Mission toll finden in der man Frauen vergewaltigen und Kinder erschießen müsste? Würdest du das tatsächlich spielen?


 
  Das sind natürlich sehr übertriebene Argumente. Aber es geht doch darum, den Shooter ad absurdum zu führen indem man sich in diesen Moment fragen muss, ob mir das Ballern in diesem Moment Spaß machen *muss*? Man erfüllt da auch die Rolle eines CIA-Agenten im Undercovereinsatz - also prinzipiell einer der "Guten". Auch er wird sich fragen, wie er in diesem Moment am besten handelt. Diese Gewissensbisse sind natürlich vollkommene Absicht. 
  Vergewaltigungen etc. sind hier natürlich willkürlich in den Raum geschmissen und überspitzt. Aber auch hier: bei einer sensiblen und intelligenten Aufarbeitung kann man jedes Thema behandeln. Das wären natürlich schwere und heikle Brocken für Gamedesigner und auch der Großteil der Zielgruppe ist einfach noch nicht reif dafür, weil der beim Spielen lieber Entspannung als Auseinandersetzung suchen, aber die "ernsten Spiele" werden kommen! Ohne Zweifel.




> Um die Sache nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Derartige Szene gibt es schon zu Hauf in Filmen und Spielen. Als Filmsequenz bietet so eine Szene für den Konsumenten eine völlig andere, entferntere Sichtweise und somit die Möglichkeit das geschehene besser einzuordnen. Wenn man nun aber plötzlich selbst "ran" muss, ist die Szene für den Spieler deutlich schwieriger einzuordnen. Denn als Spieler, nehme ich mal stark an, möchte man gerne einen Charakter mit Eigenschaften spielen, die man selbst hat oder gerne hätte (alle anderen sind "doof"). Daher ist dieses Level so pervers.


 
  Genau!


----------



## Screamie (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo erstmal
Ich glaube so wie ich erfahren habe muss man diese Mission nicht spielen sondern kann man überspringen... bin der meinung das auf einer anderen seite gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Die Aussage der Mission erklärt sich doch von selbst? Wie verhalte ich mich - als "Guter" - in einem Undercover-Einsatz mit so einem grausamen Missionsziel? Als Zwischensequenz wäre mir das doch vollkommen Wurst. Ich schaue mir den Zwiespalt einer mir vollkommen unbekannten Figur an - fertig. IW drückt Dir aber die Knarre in die Hand und stellt *Dir* die Frage, wie Du Dich verhalten würdest. Und - was noch viel wichtiger ist - was Du dabei fühlst! Sich selbst schuldig machen zu müssen, diese Beklemmung kann Dir kein Filmchen bieten, weil Du in diesem Moment die Verantwortung trägst und nicht bequem woanders ablegst. Diese erzählerische wie emotionale Herausforderung finde ich wegweisend, was mit "Spielen" möglich ist.


  Was hinter dieser Mission steckt können wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur vermuten, zumal wir auch die Vorgeschichte nicht kennen. Ob ein Agent in Wirklichkeit so auf Unschuldige einschießen würde, ist ebenfalls fragwürdig. Wie diese Szene letztendlich von den Leuten aufgenommen wird ist völlig unterschiedlich, wie du an den Meinungen hier und besonders an dem seltsamen englischen Kommentar zu dem Video sehen kannst. Moralisch ist dieses Level auf jeden Fall verachtenswert und bloß weil jemand 18 ist, ist noch lange nicht klar, das er das erkennt. Das kannst du wunderbar an den Kommentaren hier im Forum sehen.



> Natürlich! Warum nicht? Warum dürfen Film, Literatur, Musik oder Malerei mehr als ein Medium, das so viel davon in sich vereint?


Auch in den anderen Medien darf nicht alles thematisiert werden, auch kommt es dabei sehr auf den Zusammenhang und die Darstellung an. Wenn ein Lied dazu auffordern würde ein Massaker an einem Flugplatz anzurichten, wäre das schon sehr genzwertig. Nun soll/ kann man so etwas sogar spielen.




> Wenn man Games ernst nehmen will, braucht es solche Elemente wie diese Airport-Mission, um sich aus den "Spiel=Spaß"-Fängen zu befreien. Wenn Fussball-Fans zu einem "Spiel" gehen kann das auch mit Dramatik verbunden sein, da ist also noch Spielraum.


Dramatik bei einem Fußballspiel ist ja wohl kaum vergleichbar, mit einem Level in einem Videospiel in dem man Zivilisten töten soll. Ich würde in diesem Level nicht auf die Leute schießen wollen. Offenbar wird man aber keine Wahl haben, sonst wäre die Option das Level zu überspringen sinnlos. Und an dieser Stelle nochmal die Frage, warum sollte man so etwas spielen wollen? Musst du wirklich erst selbst auf die Leute schießen, damit du merkst wie schlimm die Szene ist?



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> > Macht so etwas jemand gerne? Um es mal etwas zu übertreiben, würdest du eine Mission toll finden in der man Frauen vergewaltigen und Kinder erschießen müsste? Würdest du das tatsächlich spielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So übertrieben sind meine Argumente gar nicht, schließlich sprechen wir hier davon einen Massenmord zu spielen. Klar, kann man jedes Thema behandeln, aber muss man es nachspielen?? Darum geht es!

  Was der Agent denkt oder fühlt zeigt das Spiel nicht (in diesem Ausschnitt).

  Schon C&C Generals hat sich damals auf dünnem Eis bewegt, weil diese Thematik zu der Zeit brandaktuell war und ist deswegen indiziert worden. Ich bin gespannt, warum MW2 eine Freigabe bekommen hat.


----------



## baiR (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde die Aufregung über diesen Spielausschnitt lächerlich.
   Es kann mir hier keiner erzählen dass er bei GTA-Spielen nicht viele Unschuldige abknallt oder mit den Auto überfährt. Ich knalle gerne alles "Lebendige" in Games ab, obs Hühner bei Crysis oder Zebras in Far Cry 2 sind. 
   Im echten Leben habe ich schon mit ertrinkenden Fliegen Mitleid,    hört sich vlt. witzig an aber ich meine das ernst. Wenn dann mache ich Insekten direkt platt sodass sie auf der Stelle tot sind.

   Ich sehe auf jeden Fall nichts Schlimmes darin obwohl ich mir solche Spielinhalte in ansonsten nicht so brutalen Spielen nicht wünsche. Ich kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen dass gerade CODMW2 in der nächsten Killerspiele-Diskussion ganz vorne steht.

   Will einfach damit sagen dass meine Empathie sehr stark ausgeprägt ist aber ich mit Pixelfiguren kein Mitleid haben kann. 



HanFred schrieb:


> Mirror09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Au
> ...


  Ich denke er meinte den Protest seitens der Gamer.
  Nen Protest gegen GTA-Spiele gabs schon viele aber ich denke mehr als selten von Gamern.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aufregung über diesen Spielausschnitt lächerlich.


Gut! Dann freu dich schon mal auf Spiele wie KZ Manager, Foltersimulator oder Tom Clancys Dschihad - Dawn of the west.


----------



## GR0BI75 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was hinter dieser Mission steckt können wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur vermuten, zumal wir auch die Vorgeschichte nicht kennen. Ob ein Agent in Wirklichkeit so auf Unschuldige einschießen würde, ist ebenfalls fragwürdig. Wie diese Szene letztendlich von den Leuten aufgenommen wird ist völlig unterschiedlich, wie du an den Meinungen hier und besonders an dem seltsamen englischen Kommentar zu dem Video sehen kannst. Moralisch ist dieses Level auf jeden Fall verachtenswert und bloß weil jemand 18 ist, ist noch lange nicht klar, das er das erkennt. Das kannst du wunderbar an den Kommentaren hier im Forum sehen.


 
 Du machst Dich ständig als Täter fest, das ist der vollkommen falsche Ansatz. Du spielst ja eben keinen Terroristen, sondern einen CIA-Agenten in einer Extrem-Situation! Wie Du moralisch damit umgehst liegt ja an Dir und nicht am Spiel...
 Idiotische Kommentare kann ich zu so ziemlich jedem YT-Clip abgreifen. Nur weil ein paar Bekloppte den Umfang nicht begreifen, heisst es ja nicht, dass der Ansatz verkehrt ist. Bei GTA IV werden ihn genügend begriffen haben, oder kauft sich wirklich jemand ein Spiel, nur um virtuell Amok zu laufen? Könnte wetten, dass sich auch ein paar durch die Story gespielt haben. 



> Auch in den anderen Medien darf nicht alles thematisiert werden, auch kommt es dabei sehr auf den Zusammenhang und die Darstellung an. Wenn ein Lied dazu auffordern würde ein Massaker an einem Flugplatz anzurichten, wäre das schon sehr genzwertig. Nun soll/ kann man so etwas sogar spielen.


 
 Ja, natürlich wäre das grenzwertig, aber das hat doch überhaupt nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun? Auf das Lied kannst Du keinen Einfluss nehmen, das musst Du nehmen, wie es der Musiker Dir hinwirft - bei dieser Mission eben nicht! Es liegt an Dir, ob Du grenzwertig handelst oder nicht! 



> Dramatik bei einem Fußballspiel ist ja wohl kaum vergleichbar, mit einem Level in einem Videospiel in dem man Zivilisten töten soll. Ich würde in diesem Level nicht auf die Leute schießen wollen. Offenbar wird man aber keine Wahl haben, sonst wäre die Option das Level zu überspringen sinnlos. Und an dieser Stelle nochmal die Frage, warum sollte man so etwas spielen wollen? Musst du wirklich erst selbst auf die Leute schießen, damit du merkst wie schlimm die Szene ist?


 
 Nochmal II: es wird doch jedem selbst überlassen, wie er die Szene "gestalten" will. Natürlich wird es niedere Naturen geben, die daran Spaß haben werden. Die hatten den aber auch schon in GTA. 
 Ich würde mich sehr gerne mal virtuell dieser Situation aussetzen. Wie würde ich mich verhalten um nicht aufzufallen und würde ich dafür über Leichen gehen? Ich empfinde das als einen spannenden moralischen Test...



> So übertrieben sind meine Argumente gar nicht, schließlich sprechen wir hier davon einen Massenmord zu spielen. Klar, kann man jedes Thema behandeln, aber muss man es nachspielen?? Darum geht es!


 
 Nochmal III: Du wirst gezwungen, einen Massenmord zu verfolgen, ja! Aber das macht Dich noch nicht automatisch zum (Mit-)Täter...


----------



## AnimalM2404 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ein solch ernstes Thema zu Unterhaltungszwecken einzusetzen ist in meinen Augen einfach zum kotzen! Hier wird für mich definitiv eine Grenze überschritten.


----------



## Prime85 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Du machst Dich ständig als Täter fest, das ist der vollkommen falsche Ansatz. Du spielst ja eben keinen Terroristen, sondern einen CIA-Agenten in einer Extrem-Situation! Wie Du moralisch damit umgehst liegt ja an Dir und nicht am Spiel...


 Wo steht eigentlich, dass man in dieser Mission einen CIA-Agenten spielt?  Man spielt da schon als Terrorist, oder?


----------



## Volcom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hab mir jetzt nicht jeden kommentar hier durchgelesen...

 aber wenn das wirklich ein level in dem spiel wird... und in der darauffolgenden zeit wieder nen amoklauf geschieht ( was ich für niemanden hoffe) dann wird das wohl das level wohl mehr als nötig in den medien durchgekaut...
 und wenn dann nochmal jemand sagt das computerspiele kaum was damit zutun haben... dann würde ich sagen falsch.
 den sowas ist unnütze gewaltdarstellung...

 klar in gta kann man au sowas machen...
 indem flugsimulator kann man au inen turm reinfliegen...

 aber das? 

 ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Mothman (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



AnimalM2404 schrieb:


> Ein solch ernstes Thema zu Unterhaltungszwecken einzusetzen ist in meinen Augen einfach zum kotzen! Hier wird für mich definitiv eine Grenze überschritten.


   Geht es dir nur um die visuelle Darstellung oder generell um das Thema?

 Wenn es dir generell um die Thematik geht, dann müsstest du auch auf das Brettspiel Risiko verzichten oder generell alles, was mit Krieg und Vernichtung zu tun hat. Bei Risiko betreibt man sogar Völkermord.^^
 Selbst bei Monopoly geht es darum den Anderen pleite zu machen, auszubeuten, einzusperren. Ist alles, in dem Sinne, "unmoralisch".

 Wenn es dir um die visuelle Darstellung geht, die dich stört, dann wäre das in meinen Augen auch etwas heuchlerisch. Denn nur weil es nicht so grausam dargestellt wird, wie es nunmal ist, ist es ja nicht gleich "besser". Im Gegenteil, dadurch wird ja noch eher glorifiziert und verharmlost. 
 Was man nicht sehen muss, dass ist in Ordnung?
 Außerdem kann man in dem Fall ja immer wieder die alte aber wahre Weisheit rauskramen: Wem es zu drastisch dargestellt  ist, der soll es nicht spielen.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Stimmt schon, es ist das Gleiche ob ich jetzt auf Amerikaner oder auf Russen ziele, auf die "Guten" oder "Bösen". Das Problem dieses Levels sehe ich eher darin wie die Öffentlichkeit drauf reagiert, die keine Ahnung hat und wie es propagandistisch von den Poltikern ausgenutzt wird, wenn es wieder gilt eine möglichst einfache und konkrete Ursache für die steigende Gewalt in Deutschland zu finden.
Sowas ist dazu prädestiniert von selbsternannten Killerspielexperten auseinandergenommen zu werden, was dann letztlich zu einer Zensur unseres Hobbies führen kann...


----------



## AnimalM2404 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> AnimalM2404 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein solch ernstes Thema zu Unterhaltungszwecken einzusetzen ist in meinen Augen einfach zum kotzen! Hier wird für mich definitiv eine Grenze überschritten.
> ...


 Gut. Ich habe nicht klar benannt was mich stört. Ich finde es schlicht weg unnötig Gewalt gegen Unschuldige als Element eines Spieles einzubauen. Mich stört es auch wenn ich in Autorennspielen die Möglichkeit habe Leute die an der Straße stehen, zu überfahren. Ja, Risiko hat auch einen gewaltätigen Hintergrund. Dort messe ich mich aber mit einer anderen Armee und führe nicht *gezielt* einen Krieg gegen die Zivilbevölkerung. Wenn ich in Company of Heroes eine Stadt in Schutt und Asche lege, kommt es mir darauf an den Gegner anzugreifen und nicht sinnlos Menschen umzubringen. 

 Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## oceano (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die Szene wirkt grotesk, wenn man es so spielt wie der Typ es eben macht. Es sieht aber nicht so aus, als *müsste *man so spielen.  Vermutlich muss man während der ganzen Szene keinen einzigen Schuss abgeben und damit wäre die Szene quasi auf einem Level mit beispielsweise GTA wo man unschuldige  Passanten auch überfahren _kann _es aber nicht _muss_. Oder sogar wie ein Zuschauer eines Films, weil man eben nur Beobachter der Szenerie ist und nicht aktiv eingreift. 

 Kurz gesagt, ich glaub hier wurde zuviel Wind um nichts gemacht, bzw um nichts was es nicht schonmal gab oder was nicht jeder von uns schonmal selbst gezockt hat. Oder gibts hier etwa Leute, die noch nie ein GTA gespielt haben?


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Du machst Dich ständig als Täter fest, das ist der vollkommen falsche Ansatz. Du spielst ja eben keinen Terroristen, sondern einen CIA-Agenten in einer Extrem-Situation! Wie Du moralisch damit umgehst liegt ja an Dir und nicht am Spiel...


Wo ist der ausschlaggebende Unterschied zwischen einem Terroristen, der Zivilisten erschießt und einem CIA-Agenten, der Zivilisten mit gleicher Herkunft erschießt?

  Die Grenzen, in denen man handeln kann, gibt aber das Spiel vor! Wie die sind, wissen wir (noch) nicht. Wie gesagt, es kann sein, dass man vom Spiel gezwungen wird zu schießen. Die Möglichkeit, die Szene zu überspringen zähle ich nicht mit, weil wohl der Großteil der Spieler neugierig ist, was dort passiert.



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich wäre das grenzwertig, aber das hat doch überhaupt nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun? Auf das Lied kannst Du keinen Einfluss nehmen, das musst Du nehmen, wie es der Musiker Dir hinwirft - bei dieser Mission eben nicht! Es liegt an Dir, ob Du grenzwertig handelst oder nicht!


Ich bezog mich auf deine Aussage, die auf andere Medien hingewiesen hat, um deutlich zu machen, dass auch dort keine Narrenfreiheit herrscht.

  Wie schon oben geschrieben, du kannst in CoD auch nur das machen was der Entwickler vorgegeben hat.



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Nochmal III: Du wirst gezwungen, einen Massenmord zu verfolgen, ja! Aber das macht Dich noch nicht automatisch zum (Mit-)Täter...


Ob man die Aktion nur verfolgen kann ist (noch) nicht klar. Wie gesagt, ich denke man wird schießen müssen, sonst wäre die Möglichkeit die Mission zu überspringen sinnlos. Als moralischen Test kann man das ganze wohl kaum ansehen, weil man, wenn überhaupt, nur die Möglichkeiten "mitmachen" oder "zusehen" hat. In beiden Fällen hat der Agent/ Spieler moralisch versagt.

  Wir verstricken uns, denke ich, in Details. Im Grunde genommen sieht es doch so aus: Die Szene als Video betrachten ist OK. Das ganze "spielen" zu können ist höchst zweifelhaft. Nicht umsonst schlägt dieses Video so hohe Wellen. Wäre es nicht auch viel befremdlicher, wenn das alle Leute so hinnehmen würden, gerade vor dem sehr realen, aktuellen Hintergrund?


----------



## GR0BI75 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wo ist der ausschlaggebende Unterschied zwischen einem Terroristen, der Zivilisten erschießt und einem CIA-Agenten, der Zivilisten mit gleicher Herkunft erschießt?


 
  Der Unterschied ist der, dass die Terroristen gescriptet sind, der CIA-Agent nicht! DU - WIRST - NICHT - GEZWUNGEN - SIE - ZU - ERSCHIESSEN! Das hätte die USK ansonsten schon nicht durchgewunken...



> Ich bezog mich auf deine Aussage, die auf andere Medien hingewiesen hat, um deutlich zu machen, dass auch dort keine Narrenfreiheit herrscht.


 
  Kunst darf alles. Leider ist die immer subjektiv...



> Ob man die Aktion nur verfolgen kann ist (noch) nicht klar. Wie gesagt, ich denke man wird schießen müssen, sonst wäre die Möglichkeit die Mission zu überspringen sinnlos. Als moralischen Test kann man das ganze wohl kaum ansehen, weil man, wenn überhaupt, nur die Möglichkeiten "mitmachen" oder "zusehen" hat. In beiden Fällen hat der Agent/ Spieler moralisch versagt.


 
  Wieso hat denn der Spieler da versagt?! Es liegt doch am SPIELER, ob er sich am Terror-Akt beteiligt - aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Du findest anscheinend schon die Vorlage an sich verwerflich, da kann man dann auch nix dran machen.   

  Auch MW1 hatte übrigens "Missionen", in der man nur "zusehen" konnte, etwa das Intro oder die Atomexplosion. 



> Wir verstricken uns, denke ich, in Details. Im Grunde genommen sieht es doch so aus: Die Szene als Video betrachten ist OK. Das ganze "spielen" zu können ist höchst zweifelhaft. Nicht umsonst schlägt dieses Video so hohe Wellen. Wäre es nicht auch viel befremdlicher, wenn das alle Leute so hinnehmen würden, gerade vor dem sehr realen, aktuellen Hintergrund?


 
  Ach, um die Wellen bei MW2 geb' ich gar nix mehr, Selbst wenn IW den Titel verschenken würde, gäb's immer noch Gemecker. Das machen die User halt am liebsten. Diese Diskussion kenne ich allerdings tatsächlich eher von Killerspiel-Gegnern, denen man zum ersten mal ein GTA IV präsentiert...
  Natürlich ist das im Moment virales Merketing deluxe, denn IW wird sich des kontroversen Materials gewiss gewesen sein. Immerhin reden wie hier von einer Multi-Millionen-Dollar-Produktion, das durch unzählige Instanzen gehen muss und nicht von einem verqueren Hobbyprodukt. Da wird im Endeffekt sowieso nichts so heiss gegessen, wie's gekocht ist... 

 P.S.
 Ich seh' grad den SpecOps-Trailer. Dort wird erklärt, dass in einigen MP Maps ebenfalls Zivilisten vorhanden sind, die aber nicht getroffen werden dürfen. Jetzt alles wieder gut?


----------



## baiR (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde die Aufregung über diesen Spielausschnitt lächerlich.
> ...


   Ja, ist klar.
  Da ich diesen Spielausschnitt nicht schlimm finde, bin ich ein Sadist.  
   Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, mein Lieblingsspiel ist Zelda Ocarina of Time.   
   Spiele wie Manhunt finde ich in der Tat sinnlos.
   Man spielt ja nur in einen Spielabschnitt Teroristen, die man vlt. später sogar abschlachten darf.


----------



## crackajack (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Kunst darf alles.


   Eig. nicht. Jedenfalls nicht in D-land (und Österreich und Australien und Japan....).
 Wobei Spiele als noch nicht so wirklich anerkannte Kunstform und mit dem Hintergrund das man aktiv die Szenen gestaltet es noch mal schwerer haben. Ob das gerecht ist und es überhaupt sinnvoll ist den Spieler vor sich selbst zu schützen mag ich gar nicht beantworten versuchen.
 Wie der Thread zeigt, überschreitet die Möglichkeit auf Zivis zu ballern, und das mehr oder weniger das einzige Spielziel (womit ich nicht die Spielerfahrung meine...nur das was man beeinflussen kann) dieser Mission sein dürfte, eine kaum rational definierbare moralische Grenze. Verbotsschreie höre ich aber eig. nicht, von daher muss man sich nicht künstlich darüber echauffieren das es unter Spielern auch Unmut gibt. Die werden es selber halt nicht spielen und sind etwas verstimmt das andere daran Spass finden sollen und die Angst das beim nächsten Amoklauf die Mission durchgekaut wird kommt ja nicht von ungefähr wenn Spiele schon wegen ihrer Mods zerfleischt wurden.
 Das war es dann aber doch?

 Ich selber hätte weniger Bedenken wenn so eine Mission von 2015 (Men of Valor/ gibt es die überhaupt noch?) kämen würde oder von Massive Entertainment (World in Conflict), bei IW habe ich nach yippie-kay-yay-Cod4 einfach meine Bedenken das die das tiefere Eintauchen in die Realität mit einer Michael-Bay Popcorn-schicht überziehen. Das Atombombending war ein kurzer Lichtblick um zu zeigen das Krieg nicht spassig ist, ganz im Gegensatz eben zum Rest der sauber und fröhlich, besonders die Bombermission, erschien. Eher Filme wie Top-Gun & Co nacheifert und nicht Platoon oder Wege zum Ruhm als moralisches Vorbild erkennen lassen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



crackajack schrieb:


> Wie der Thread zeigt, überschreitet die Möglichkeit auf Zivis zu ballern, und das mehr oder weniger das einzige Spielziel (womit ich nicht die Spielerfahrung meine...nur das was man beeinflussen kann) dieser Mission sein dürfte, eine kaum rational definierbare moralische Grenze. Verbotsschreie höre ich aber eig. nicht, von daher muss man sich nicht künstlich darüber echauffieren das es unter Spielern auch Unmut gibt. Die werden es selber halt nicht spielen und sind etwas verstimmt das andere daran Spass finden sollen...


 
 Bin ich wirklich der Einzige der verstanden hat, um was es in dieser Mission geht? Wofür tippe ich mir hier eigentlich die Finger blutig? Wenn die Erzählform von Games verglichen mit dem Film immer noch auf der Stufe der Erfindung des Farbfilms steht, verharrt dort auch noch sein Publikum? Anscheinend...


----------



## crackajack (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Bin ich wirklich der Einzige der verstanden hat, um was es in dieser Mission geht?


   Sicher nicht, es sieht halt nur nicht jeder wie du. 

 Edit: noch nicht!?


----------



## GR0BI75 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe es!

 Ich muss aber nochmal kurz anmerken, dass mich das Gebaren und die künstliche Empörung so mancher User doch sehr erstaunt. Ich komme eigentlich aus der Film-Ecke und ich habe dort in noch keinem Forum erlebt, dass man anhand von Trailern oder Filmausschnitten so schnell mit Verurteilungen aufwartet und die Streifen "boykottiert" oder so'n Quatsch. Das ist schon kurios, wie sich Leute über ihr angebliches Lieblingsspiel schwarz ärgern können - solche Fans möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



oceano schrieb:


> Die Szene wirkt grotesk, wenn man es so spielt wie der Typ es eben macht. Es sieht aber nicht so aus, als *müsste *man so spielen.  Vermutlich muss man während der ganzen Szene keinen einzigen Schuss abgeben und damit wäre die Szene quasi auf einem Level mit beispielsweise GTA wo man unschuldige Passanten auch überfahren _kann _es aber nicht _muss_. Oder sogar wie ein Zuschauer eines Films, weil man eben nur Beobachter der Szenerie ist und nicht aktiv eingreift.


   das denke ich eben auch. und die video-kommentierung passt wunderbar dazu.
 es hört sich an, als würde jemand einfach zum spass ein wenig virtuell amok laufen. wie man das in GTA eben auch immer tun _konnte_.


----------



## crackajack (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> künstliche Empörung


Es wird halt so empfunden. Wie gesagt solange niemand "Verbot!" brüllt sollte man jedem seine Meinung lassen, da niemand das Tun eines anderen beeinflusst.

 Film war soweit ich weiß anfangs auch die niederste Form der Kunst. Nur Theater&Co waren angesehen. Wobei Theater im 18Jh glaube ich auch noch nur für Theaterschauspieler angesehen war, selber Hobbytheater machen war auch unschicklich.

 Da Spiele bisher sich kaum mit Ruhm bekleckert haben was "normale" Geschichten anbelangt, ist das halt sehr gewagt das man sich nun gleich sowas traut und das man dabei sofort das Erwachsenwerden dieser Kunstrichtung sehen soll (wie du und andere wünschen).
 Das traue ich dem Medium noch irgendwie, aber IW eher nicht, zu.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Bin ich wirklich der Einzige der verstanden hat, um was es in dieser Mission geht?


 Da niemand die Missionsziele und Vorgeschichte dieses Spielabschnitts kennt, kann man diese Mission noch nicht "verstehen". Vielleicht soll man sich als Terrorist ausgeben, aber auf jeden Fall alle Geiseln am leben lassen und Tötungen verhindern (ansonsten Scheitern der Mission); oder man muss alles dafür tuen, um von den Terroristen akzeptiert zu werden, also Unschuldige umlegen etcpp.
 Und dieses "in die Lage versetzen und moralische Entscheidungen treffen", das trifft so gut wie auf keinen Spieler zu. Jeder will nur Ballern und seinen Fun haben, schau dir doch die Kiddies an die solche Spiele konsumieren. 
 Und falls diese Mission wie in dem Video spielbar ist und keinerlei Konsequenzen bei der Geiseltötung nach sich zieht, ist das einfach daneben und bedenklich.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Und falls diese Mission wie in dem Video spielbar ist und keinerlei Konsequenzen bei der Geiseltötung nach sich zieht, ist das einfach daneben und bedenklich.


 falls, falls...
 und selbst wenn fände ich es weniger bedenklich, weil es sicherlich kein spiel für kinder ist. kein kriegsspiel ist für kinder, also ist das thema hier irrelevant. das ist das problem der eltern.
 mich interessiert das spiel nicht einmal. aber ich finde es höchst interessant, dass einigen nicht bewusst zu sein scheint, dass sie genau wie verbotspopulisten argumentieren, die etwas nicht verstehen.


----------



## NeroOne (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Pfff...ist halt ein Spiel, wärs zu krass findest und Realität und Fiktion nicht auseinander halten kann der hat mal richtig schön pech jehabt!

Und wenn man da auf Omas und kleine BabyKatzen schießen würde, pffff...is ein Spiel...


----------



## GR0BI75 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



crackajack schrieb:


> Da Spiele bisher sich kaum mit Ruhm bekleckert haben was "normale" Geschichten anbelangt, ist das halt sehr gewagt das man sich nun gleich sowas traut und das man dabei sofort das Erwachsenwerden dieser Kunstrichtung sehen soll (wie du und andere wünschen).
> Das traue ich dem Medium noch irgendwie, aber IW eher nicht, zu.


 
 Naja. Also da führe ich gerne mal Titel wie "Mass Effect" oder eben auch "GTA IV" auf, deren geschichtliche Komplexität Vergleiche mit ähnlich gelagerten Film-Produktionen in keinster Weise scheuen muss. Und nur "Bioshock" hat sich bisher getraut, mit einem "Seitenwechsel" die Grundlagen eines Shooters zu hinterfragen. IW macht hier genau das gleiche und man könnte sagen, angesichts des Aufschreis haben sie bereits ihr Ziel erreicht. Man ist angewidert, sogar ohne persönlich die Mission gespielt zu haben. Was wäre das für ein großartiger Einstieg gewesen , direkt in der ersten Mission (die sie ja angeblich sein soll), den Spieler mit hilflosen Opfern zu konfrontieren - deshalb schrieb' ich von einem grausamen Spoiler...


----------



## ThornWithin (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Gast20180619 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Meine Güte


----------



## Gast20180619 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Meine Güte, was für ein Unfug! Zum Verständnis:
 Es handelt sich nicht um Menschen. Das sind Pixelbilder, die bestehen
 aus Bits und Bytes. Da ist es mir völlig wurscht, auf wen ich ballere,
 auch wenn es die Abbilder von Großmütter sind.


----------



## Amanra (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Mag sein, dass da "nur Pixel sterben" mag sein, dass auf diese Weise ein Teil der Geschichte erzählt wird.
Aber mich kotzt diese miese moderne Masche an, dass man unbedingt die allerletzten Verbrecher verkörpern darf und auch will.  
Gar nichts gegen eine harten Shooter - aber ich will bei denen sein, die die virtuelle Welt besser machen!


----------



## Deathwatch (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Naja viel fehlt nicht mehr und im nächsten CoD das im Zweiten Weltkrieg spielt beteiligt man sich dann wahrscheinlich am Völkermord... ich kann den CoD-Entwicklern sowas auch zutrauen, die haben mit World at War schon bewiesen das sie irgendwie kaputt im Kopf sind. (wehrlose Kriegsgefangene hinrichten?? Die Abschlachtungsszene auf dem Reichstag?? Geht's noch?!?)

Tut mir Leid also ich spiele echt gerne shooter und das auch schon lange, aber blos um des Realismus wegen soetwas zu implementieren finde ich schon abartig, ob Pixel oder nicht Pixel.
Ob Realismus oder nicht. Es geht um den Gedanken der dahinter steckt.


----------



## Scomparto (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Die Diskussion ist ja momentan nur in Australien und in Deutschland erscheint das Spiel ja unzensiert also ist es mir egal wenn sich da irgendwelche aufregen, aber ich muss auch sagen wenn ich mir das ganze mal neutral anschaue dann kann ich den ein oder anderen auch verstehen wenn er sich fragt wie es spaß machen kann stundenlang auf Menschen zu schießen im Spiel.

Aber wenn man es dann mal selbst spielt dann ist es wieder ein wenig anders, ich empfinde zb. kein mitgefühl wenn ich diese Menschen da umbringen soll im Spiel, im echten Leben jedoch kann ich nicht mal ein Tier umbringen ohne mitgefühl zu haben, zb. wenn man auf eine Spinne tritt und die noch nicht ganz Tot ist und sich auf dem Boden krümmt.

Wenn man mit solchen Spielen aufgewachsen ist dann lernt man mit der Zeit einfach Spiel von Realität zu trennen und da solche Leute nicht damit aufgewachsen oder es selbst gespielt haben können sie das eben nicht.
Nebenbei sollte jedem klar sein dass die Entwickler so etwas extra reingemacht haben um wieder ein wenig zu schocken wie bei dem ersten MW teil wo man vom Flugzeug aus auf Leute schießt und nebenbei noch ein paar Sprüche von den Kollegen hört


----------



## XgAmEr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich sehe nur so ne beschissene Chinesische Player Einbettung. Kann das Video aber nicht ansehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Argh, das ist übel ... ich hoffe, dass diese Mission im Spiel selbst nicht vorkommt, sonst hätten die "Killerspiel"-Kritiker nämlich mal wirklich was in der Hand. Ich vermute (hoffe), dass es eine Anti-Terror Mission an diesem Flughafen gibt und einer der Leveldesigner einfach im Editor mal die Rollen getauscht hat. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das eine Art Zombie-Modus ist (wie es ihn in Resident Evil gibt), dafür klingen die Schreie einfach zu menschlich.


----------



## Mothman (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Argh, das ist übel ... ich hoffe, dass diese Mission im Spiel selbst nicht vorkommt, sonst hätten die "Killerspiel"-Kritiker nämlich mal wirklich was in der Hand.


   Und was sollte dann deiner Meinung nach die Konsequenz daraus sein?
 Dass Spiele (und andere künstlerisch gestalteten Medien) zukünftig je nach den Stimmen der Kritiker entwickelt werden? Also wenn man "Gegenwind" befürchtet, stellt man die Entwicklung ein?
 Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der speziellen Mission, aber geht man, wenn man so etwas aus so einem Grund hofft, nicht auch etwas zu weit?
 Also lieber "inoffiziell", dass es zwar jeder spielen kann, aber die Kritiker davon nichts mitkriegen? 

 Oder wie darf man das verstehen?

 Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Der Erste, der aufhört so zu tun, als ob diese Gewaltdarstellung ein Novum ist, der bekommt von mir nen virtuellen Leuchtkeks (essbar auch im Dunkeln).


----------



## realbadazz (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ach was, die mission soll drin sein, wer will kann ja überspringen, ist doch gut geklärt von infinity ward, oder?! und dont give a fuck, was bpjm, usk und killerspiele-kritiker undso zu sagen haben. to hell mit denen. ich will selber entscheiden können, ob ich was spielen will oder nicht. schliesslich geht es hier nur ums spielen, um virtuellen spass, und das kann keiner mir wegnehmen. auch wenn es klar ist, dass es in deutschland ungeschnitten erscheint, werde ich mir aber trotzdem eine u.s.-, u.k.- oder österreich version kaufen; denn wer weiss, vielleicht fehlen ja in der deutschen version paar bluttropfen-pixel. spass beiseite, das land, das mich nicht bevormundet und mir spielen nicht verbietet, das kann mein geld haben. ist doch fair, warum soll ich für etwas hier in deutschland geld bezahlen, wenn andere menschen in anderen ländern weniger geld bezahlen, und auch noch mehr spass mit der originalversion haben. von daher, ich will ja auch nur fair behandelt werden.

mfg


----------



## GR0BI75 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Auf YT sickert grade viel Material durch und man kann soweit schon sagen: "Spiel 2009"! Was im ersten Teil für's Finale gemacht wurde, wird hier mal locker nebenher aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt und fabriziert schon beim Zusehen Gänsehaut.
 Auch zum Airport-Level gibt es nun neues (und für mich sprachlich verständliches) Material. Ich möchte das mal zitieren und für sich stehen lassen, wie das Intro nach zwei(!) Sicherheitsabfragen die Mission einleitet und das man auch während der Mission ohne Konsequenzen abbrechen kann:
 "Shepherd: You don't want to know what it's cost already to put you next to him."
 "Shepherd: It will cost You a piece of Yourself."
 "Shepherd: It will cost nothing compared to everything you'll save


----------



## Tarnsocke (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Also ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber ob so ein Spielabschnitt sein muss bezweifle ich. Klar hat IW schon in CoD4 durch krasse Spielabschnitte ein Gefühl vermittelt, wie es in der Welt zugeht. Nur als Beispiel das Level wo man selbst hingerichtet wird, oder halt die schon erwähnte Bomber-Mission. 
 Aber darzustellen, wie brutal soche Terroristen vorgehen, das geht auch anders. Wieso spielt man denn nicht einen von den Zivilisten? Das würde das ganze viel besser rüberbringen, meiner Meinung nach. 
 Und das Argument "das sind doch nur Pixel" - es geht doch darum, was da dargestellt wird, wo man auch noch aktiv eingeift. Würde sowas (generell) am Menschen vorbeiziehen und ihn nicht beeinflussen bräuchten wir net diskutieren. Aber warum wird, als Beispiel, die Modeszene kritisiert, weil sie nur hagere Models laufen lässt? Weil es den Menschen suggeriert "du musst gretenschlank sein, um schön zu sein". Aktiv sagen die das nicht, aber das suggeriert es nunmal (sorry, andere Bsp fällt mir net ein). 
 Und die Szene kann, je nach Person, suggerieren "is halt so", bzw. man stumpft halt auch allgemein bei solchen Bildern ab, je mehr sowas in Games einzug halten würde... Naja.

 Hier nochmal n Link wo das Video zu sehen ist. Falls es nicht gezeigt werden darf, bitte n Admin link löschen:

 http://www.modernwarfare2forums.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1472&p=8514
 (letztes Video)


----------



## tDeece (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Es war von Anfang an ziemlich klar, dass es sich um ein echtes Videos handelt. Wie in Call of Duty 4 (und ich glaube jedem anderen CoD-Titel davor auch) gibt es keine Zwischensequenzen, die man nicht aus der Ich-Perspektive sieht. Dennoch wimmeln alle Trailer (auch damals von Teil 4) von cineastischen Einstellungen. In den späteren Gameplayvdeos konnte man jedes Mal sehen, dass die Szenen aus dem Trailer nicht so im Spiel auftauchen wie gezeigt, sondern immer in der Ego-Perspektive. Im Trailer gab es die besagte Terroristensene kurz zu sehen, also war ziemlich klar, dass auch hier entweder aus der Ego-Perspektive zumindest passiv zugeschaut, wenn nicht sogar aktive teilgenommen wird.

So, genug kluggeschissen für heute.


----------



## iDGames (1. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Wäre schön, wenn das Video funktionieren würde... Bei dem Asia-Zeugs kann ich nicht mal was anklicken, ohne zu wissen, wo ich hinkomme.


----------



## tDeece (2. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



iDGames schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn das Video funktionieren würde... Bei dem Asia-Zeugs kann ich nicht mal was anklicken, ohne zu wissen, wo ich hinkomme.


 Bei dem Portal offenbar offline. Guckst Du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6apu4eBwv0 

 Hat leier unglaublich bescheuerte Kommentare des Spielers, aber die anderen Videos wo der jeweilige Gamer sein Maul hält habe ich leider nicht mehr gefunden (aus dem Verkehr gezogen?)

 Ansonsten einfach mal selbst "modern warfare 2 airport" eingeben.


----------



## Tarnsocke (2. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



tDeece schrieb:


> iDGames schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wäre schön, wenn das Video funktionieren würde... Bei dem Asia-Zeugs kann ich nicht mal was anklicken, ohne zu wissen, wo ich hinkomme.
> ...


 
 wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil (siehe meinem Thread oben):

 http://www.modernwarfare2forums.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1472&p=8514
 Video OHNE kommentaren.


----------



## Scomparto (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Gerade der anfang wo alle ruhig da stehen und man anfängt urplötzlich in die menge zu schießen ist schon arg krass.
Das ist einfach nur wieder pure provokation seitens der Entwickler, wie im ersten Modern warfare teil als man die flugzeug mission gemacht hat die eigentlich nichts mit der Story zutun hatte und zwischendurch aufeinmal vorkam.

ich werds mir trotzdem holen aber unnötig finde ich sowas schon, das hat auch nichts mit kunst zu tun wenn man einfach so auf die leute schießt egal ob pixel oder nicht.


----------



## Nacko (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ich bleib dabei, einfach nur widerlich und hat nichts mit "sein Können auf die Probe stellen" zu tun, was ein Spiel eigentlich ausmacht.


----------



## starhorst (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich find das unter aller Sau sowas in ein Spiel einzubauen. Kein Wunder das dann alle aufschreien solche Spiele zu verbieten. Auf am Boden liegende Zivilisten zu schießen....das hat auch nichts mehr mit Provokation zu tun.


----------



## Odin333 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Es ist schon nur ein Spiel, aber ich finde IW ist da dann doch etwas zu weit gegangen.
Was sie sich dabei gedacht haben würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Mir wär jetzt auch kein Shooter bekannt, in dem ich auf jemanden schiessen muss / kann, der mich nicht angreift.


----------



## Flow3000 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hier schießt sich die Spiele-Industrie gerade selbst ins Bein. Ein gefundenes Fressen für die Medien, die ganz bestimmt nicht darauf verweisen, dass dieser Level optional ist und Hinweise enthält.

Modern Warfare 2 hat es nicht nötig, durch solche Provokationen Aufsehen zu erregen. Meiner Meinung nach geht das deutlich über die Grenze hinaus. Sehr traurig.


----------



## Brainybug (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ich bin normalerweise nicht so zimperlich, aber bei diesem Video wurde mir doch etwas anders. Ich halte das für Fragwürdig, ob diese Mission nun so wichtig ist für den Spielverlauf. Sie ist eindeutig zu lang.... Man läuft ja eine ganze weile herum und schießt auf zivilisten, ehe dann die Counterforce erscheint. Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine Spielerfahrung ist, die man unbedingt gemacht haben sollte. Wie gesagt, solche Ereignisse kann man auch andeuten und nicht so ausreizen wie es in dieser Mission geschieht. Zumal das am Ende ja eh umsonst war? 

 Der Inhalt ist also Fragwürdig, aber ich glaube ich werde diese Mission dennoch spielen müssen um mir ein deutliches Bild der Möglichkeiten zu verschaffen. Wird man bestraft, wenn man gar nicht auf Zivilisten schießt? Kann man seine Teamkollegen verletzen  ?


----------



## fliger5 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

werd die missi gleich 2x spielen, die ist doch sooo geil!


----------



## JohnW2 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

GEIL!
Das wird mit Abstand die spaßigste Mission xD


----------



## Odin333 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



fliger5 schrieb:


> werd die missi gleich 2x spielen, die ist doch sooo geil!


 Achso, jetzt verstehe ich, was IW mit dieser Mission bezwecken will, sie wollen einfach zusätzlich auch noch das Publikum der psychisch Kranken erreichen - sprich aus Geldgeilheit wurde die Mission eingebaut.


----------



## oUtbraKer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

es wird immer schwieriger die spiele zu verteidigen welche man spielt, normalerweise kann man sagen, ein wenig brutal ist ok, das passt zum genre, aber diese mission ist das dümmste was den machern von cod hätte einfallen können, und bei allem respekt, was macht denn bitte so viel spaß unschuldige umzubringen, das macht doch überhaupt keinen spielerischen reiz aus, eine glatte 6 hat dieser mist verdient!!


----------



## Sobec (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

@ Odin333 Aha, wer in einem Spiel wie MW2 auf Pixelzivilisten - zivilisten schiesst ist psychisch krank, ich glaub dir brennt der Helm.
Mit der Argumentation schlägst du genau in die selbe Bresche wie all die Politiker und selbsternannten Talkrunden Experten die da meinen jeder Shooter spieler sei ein potentieller Amokläufer.
Meiner Meinung nach bist du psychisch krank wenn du allen ernstes meinst du könntest anhand der Spiele die jamand spielt oder dessen was er in diesen Spielen macht auf seinen Geisteszustand schliessen.
Aber wat solls, Dummheit stirbt nie aus...


----------



## Nosgrod (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Solange niemand den genauen Zusammenhang der Mission kennt, find ich positive wie negative Kommentare irgendwie sinnlos
 Des weiteren soll man die Mission doch nach nem Hinweis überspringen können...

 Und ich glaube nen amerikanischen Entwickler intressieren die Medien die sich darüber aufregen nicht so sehr..... die gibts ja nur in einem Land auf der Welt....


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich kann die Aufregung von einigen hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
 COD: MW2 hat keine Jugendfreigabe und ist somit ein Spiel für Erwachsene.

 Das Terroristen unschuldige Menschen töten, hört man täglich in den Nachrichten.
 Alles was in Spielfilmen gezeigt wird, sollte man auch in einem Computerspiel selbst
 spielen dürfen.
 Diesbezüglich gibt es noch jede Menge Gestaltungsspielraum für die Entwickler.


----------



## Krypto9 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Nosgrod schrieb:


> Solange niemand den genauen Zusammenhang der Mission kennt, find ich positive wie negative Kommentare irgendwie sinnlos
> Des weiteren soll man die Mission doch nach nem Hinweis überspringen können...
> 
> Und ich glaube nen amerikanischen Entwickler intressieren die Medien die sich darüber aufregen nicht so sehr..... die gibts ja nur in einem Land auf der Welt....


 Sehe ich änlich.
 Das ist eigentlich eine typische Mission wie man sie ,wenn man den letzten Teil gespielt hat, schon erwarten konnte.
 Hier geht es nicht um ein hochwertige Erfahrung das Spiel an sich betreffend, ich denke hier wird auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück Story verbaut und weiterhin zeigt diese Mission in deutlicher Hinsicht die Sinnfreiheit solcher Aktionen.
 Was dort darsgestellt wird ist schockierend und krank, aber leider auch sehr real (Obwohl das Szenarion keinen realen Hintergund hat). 
 Ich glaube gerade solche Missionen geben dem eingefleischten Shooter-Spieler mal ne ordentliche Portion zu denken. Und wer sich nach diesem Video nix denkt, der sollte lieber die Finger von solchen Spielen lassen und einen virtuellen Ponyhof aufbauen.


----------



## Brainybug (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Sobec schrieb:


> @ Odin333 Aha, wer in einem Spiel wie MW2 auf Pixelzivilisten - zivilisten schiesst ist psychisch krank, ich glaub dir brennt der Helm.
> Mit der Argumentation schlägst du genau in die selbe Bresche wie all die Politiker und selbsternannten Talkrunden Experten die da meinen jeder Shooter spieler sei ein potentieller Amokläufer.
> Meiner Meinung nach bist du psychisch krank wenn du allen ernstes meinst du könntest anhand der Spiele die jamand spielt oder dessen was er in diesen Spielen macht auf seinen Geisteszustand schliessen.
> Aber wat solls, Dummheit stirbt nie aus...


 das war nicht verallgemeinert, sondern auf die nase bezogen, die da so einen hochwertigen kommentar verfasst hat. ich glaube aber das dieser jemand dieses spiel sowieso nicht spielen darf... aber leider kommen auch unter 18 jährige an dieses spiel heran... und das ist dann sehr bedenklich.





Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aufregung von einigen hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> COD: MW2 hat keine Jugendfreigabe und ist somit ein Spiel für Erwachsene.
> 
> Das Terroristen unschuldige Menschen töten, hört man täglich in den Nachrichten.
> ...


 Es macht meiner Meinung nach einen Unterschied ob du stiller beobachter, oder interaktiver beteiligter bist. in computerspielen sollte es auch eine moralische grenze geben... oder zumindest die freie entscheidung in diesen situation zu handeln wie man es für selbst richtig hällt. 


 da das aber nur ein ausschnitt einer geschichte ist, bleibt es abzuwarten bis das spiel draußen ist und man den kontex beurteilen kann....
  die usk halte ich da mal auch nicht für so unfähig, das übersehen zu haben... die haben immerhin in c&c die selbstmordattentäter zensieren lassen. also ganz so schlimm scheint es im kontext ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## Just-Me (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

schrecklich


----------



## Sprudelmax (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich denk mal, die Entwickler wissen sehr wohl, wie brisant diese Mission ist. Und sie haben die Mission bestimmt nicht eingebaut, weil sie es so cool finden, alle umzuballern, sondern um in den Medien zu sein und etwas Außergewöhnliches im Spiel zu haben, worüber alle reden. Und sowas geht am besten mit etwas sehr Brutalem.

Aber was ich eher auffallend finde als die Gewalt gegen Zivilisten ist, dass das Ganze auf einem russ. Flughafen spielt, und nicht auf einem in den USA. Das war den Entwicklern dann wohl doch zu hart, wenn die 'Guten' sterben und nicht irgendswelche Russen.
Außerdem werden die russ. Spezialkräfte sehr dumm und unorganisiert dargestellt, was ja eigentlich nicht so ist.


----------



## BeXX11 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Für mich ist es einfach NUR ein SPIEL !


----------



## SerbianBoii (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Wie geil das gemacht ist.. wie in nem coolen FIlm so die gehen mit Anzügen darein , niemand ahnt was und dann so ein Massaker.. realischter geht es kaum und es weckt im Spieler meiner Meinung nach das Gefühl, gegen solche Taten vorzugehen was man im Verlauf des Spiels danach ja auch tut. Das Spiel ist ab 18 und gehört nicht in Kinderhände, das ist ja wohl eindeutig klar. In der von der USK selbst veröffentlichten Darlegung und Erklärung der Altersfreigabe steht bei der ab 18, das das spielen solcher Spiele ein hoheß maß an geistlicher Reife erfordert und deshalb nicht für Kinder unter 18 Jahren geeignet ist. Ich denke jeder von uns besitzt diese und setzt sich kritisch mit dem Szenario auseinander. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt finde ich es ist ein großer Schritt von IF und auch ein sehr mutiger, dem Spieler hier auch aktiv mitwirken zulassen und selber zu dem Schluss kommen zu lassen, das soetwas wie ein Massaker an Zivilisten ein schreckliches und grausames Verbrechen ist. Finde ich meiner Meinung nach viel besser als immer die Moralkeule zu schwingen und zu sagen das ist schrecklich ohne jedoch beschreiben zu können, wie schrecklich genau. In einer Szene im Video sieht man wie ein Zivilist sich vor Schmerzen krümmt,  und ich denke das trifft einen Menschen mehr wenn man das so direkt sieht und sich überlegt zu was Menschen eigentlich fähig sind.


----------



## Odin333 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



BeXX11 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es einfach NUR ein SPIEL !


 Wenn du in einem Spiel die Möglichkeit hättest, Frauen oder Mädchen zu vergewaltigen, was würdest du dazu sagen? (Nur optional, es bringt keine Vorteile)

 Auch NUR ein Spiel?

 Das Töten an sich in Spielen dient praktisch immer dem Überleben der Spielfigur - Selbstverteidigung.

 Das was da allerdings gezeigt wird ist ganz einfach das Überschreiten einer Grenze, an die sich bis heute mehr oder wehniger alle Entwickler gehalten haben.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



BeXX11 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es einfach NUR ein SPIEL !


 "Das *Spiel* (v. althochdt.: _spil_ für „Tanzbewegung“) ist eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen, zur Entspannung, allein aus Freude an ihrer Ausübung ausgeführt wird. Es ist eine Beschäftigung, die um der in ihr selbst liegenden Zerstreuung, Erheiterung oder Anregung willen und oft in Gemeinschaft mit anderen vorgenommen wird."

 Trifft finde ich alles auf dieses COD-Level zu...


----------



## e30micha (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Odin333 schrieb:


> BeXX11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich ist es einfach NUR ein SPIEL !
> ...


    Ja ne is klar  du hast glaub ich noch keine Splitter Filme / Splitter Games gespielt oder gesehen. Das find ich eher noch harmlos und es soll ja den Terrorismus wiederspiegeln, das solche Leute keine scheu haben einfach so auf Menschen zu ballern!


----------



## BeXX11 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Wenn du in einem Spiel die Möglichkeit hättest, Frauen oder Mädchen zu vergewaltigen, was würdest du dazu sagen? (Nur optional, es bringt keine Vorteile)

Auch NUR ein Spiel?

natürlich ist es dann kein Spiel mehr für mich, allerdings kannman ein Kriegsspiel nicht mit einer Vergewaltigung vergleichen !
Ich weis nicht warum so ein Stress um diese mission gemacht wird ! es gibt einige spiele die weitaus brutaler sind in den man Zivilisten tötet. In Prototype kann man wenn man will 100erte zivilisten auf einmal enthaupten ! das ist wohl er diskussionsmaterial als diese mission, auf die auch noch vor spielbeginn hingewiesen wird !

zur info ich bin Volljährig
mfg BeXX


----------



## SerbianBoii (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hm und was man nicht vergessen darf, steht dem Spieler frei diese Mission zu überspringen, er bekommt den Inhalt der Mission dann als Text vermittelt.


----------



## tillobert (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

das ende der mission machts ja mal spannend:
all of russia will cry for war


----------



## fak3er (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

da hät ich den jungs aber ne eleganere lösung zugetraut als so ein massaker

spielerisch fordert die mission eh nicht da keiner zurückschießt


----------



## X3niC (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Sicher schiesst da jmd zurück was ist mit den polizisten die zurückschiessen + die specialeinheiten??


----------



## manugru (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ist diese Szene absolut übertrieben, und wird sicherlich die ganze Killerspiel Debatte wieder neu anheizen^^


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Das Töten an sich in Spielen dient praktisch immer dem Überleben der Spielfigur - Selbstverteidigung.


   Ist doch aber paradox. Denn wir, als Spieler, begeben uns doch letztendlich freiwillig in die "Notlage", um uns selbst verteidigen zu können. Also man weiß ja ,dass wenn man das Spiel spielt sich selbst verteidigen muss und somit auf Menschen schießen. Wenn ich also nun ein moralisches Problem mit sowas habe, dann begebe ich mich doch garnicht erst absichtlich in diese Situation. Das ist nur Heuchelei und Selbstrechtfertigung. 



Odin333 schrieb:


> Das was da allerdings gezeigt wird ist ganz einfach das Überschreiten einer Grenze, an die sich bis heute mehr oder wehniger alle Entwickler gehalten haben.


Die "Grenze" wurde schon lange überschritten. Vermutlich bereits zu einem Zeitpunkt, als ihr noch ein schmutziger Gedanke eures Vaters wart.


----------



## Nacko (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

genau die Leute, die daran nichts Schlimmes finden und die diese Sequenz auf keinen Fall überspringen werden, sind die, die diese  auf keinen Fall spielen sollten, meiner Meinung nach. Bei der Diskussion hier wird ganz deutlich, wer bereits abgestumpft ist, wodurch auch immer, und wer nicht. Diese Sequenz wird dem mit Sicherheit nicht entgegenwirken.
Bei aller Liebe zum Shooter, das hier ist einfach nur ekelhaft, absolut unverständlich, wie man das nicht so sehen kann.


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Nacko schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zum Shooter, das hier ist einfach nur ekelhaft, absolut unverständlich, wie man das nicht so sehen kann.


   Man kann ja auch nicht alles im Leben verstehen. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, du würdest alles verstehen. Man, Junge, du wärst der King.


----------



## Nacko (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Mothman schrieb:


> Nacko schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei aller Liebe zum Shooter, das hier ist einfach nur ekelhaft, absolut unverständlich, wie man das nicht so sehen kann.
> ...


  Wenn ich nicht verstehe, wie man Freude daran haben kann, in eine virtuelle WEHRLOSE Menschenmenge zu schießen , habe ich dir immerhin was voraus, denk mal drüber nach, Junge.


----------



## Gomorra10 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Danke, aber mit 29 kann ich selber entscheiden, was zumutbar ist für mich und was nicht. Ich vermag mir auch nicht, die Arroganz herauszunehmen, über andere Ü18 Spieler zu entscheiden bzw. zu entmündigen.


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Nacko schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nacko schrieb:
> ...


 Du hast geschrieben: Es ist dir unverständlich, wie man es nicht sehen kann, dass das ekelhaft ist und nicht, dass man Freude daran hat.


----------



## nullskill (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

das game ist abbestellt! ich hoffe es folgen einige. so einen scheiss unterstütze ich echt nicht, dafür ist mir mein geld zu schade.
2 teams gegeneinander antreten lassen ist eine sache, aber das hier geht nicht! punkt!
damit reiten die lieben entwickler unsere shooter noch weiter ins abseits. freue mich schon auf das totale verbot von shootern in deutschland! so eine scheisse!


----------



## DrKuki (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Und schon ist das Game einen Tick interressanter für mich alls Hardline-Shooter-Fan geworden.
Eine solche Handlungsfreiheit lag leider das letzte Mal nur bei "Kane and Lynch" vor mir. SUPER!
Dieses Game trennt die Spreu vom Weizen der Shootergamer.


----------



## fliger5 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

lol leute ihr seid einfach nur peinlich...
wieviele unbewaffnete und wehrlose zivilisten habt ihr bei den ganzen gta spielen schon abgeknallt oder einfach mal so aus "fun" überfahren?
nur weil es bei cod6 ein bisschen realistischer wirkt wegen 1person und der grafik, sind es immer noch genau die gleichen zivilisten wie in gta auch.
ausserdem kommt man in gta nicht drumherum die zivilisten zu töten, hier wird man jedoch noch höflich gefragt und darauf hingewiesen ob man die mission jetzt wirklich spielen möchte... die leute die damit probleme haben, einfach überspringen, die anderen die nicht so pussyhaft drauf sind und kein problem damit haben pixel zu erschiessen, sollen die missi halt spielen.
und wenn ihr euch deswegen das spiel nicht kauft ist es allein euer pech und nicht meins denn ihr verpasst was. spätestens wenn ihr erfahrt, dass es wieder sehr viel online gezockt wird, greift ihr auch heimlich zur verpackung.


----------



## chico-ist (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich es auch ziemlich geschmacklos finde, wie grausam dort unschuldige Zivilisten getötet werden - ist schon das Beispiel GTA gefallen? Dort kann man auch unschuldige Fußgänger über den Haufen fahren, erschießen, in die Luft sprengen, zersägen u.Ä. und trotzdem kann ich micht nicht entsinnen, dass dadurch ein so großer Aufschrei entstanden ist, wie es hier bei MW2 der Fall ist.

Sicher kann man bei GTA nicht so viele Menschen auf einmal niedermetzeln, da es schlicht nicht so große Menschenansammlungen gibt, das macht es aber nicht minder grausam. Und das man keine Zivilisten überfahren MUSS, ist klar, wird hier aber auch nicht verlangt (Möglichkeit zum überspringen der Mission.)

Und es gibt hier sicher nicht wenige (mich eingeschlossen, geb ich offen zu), die mal bei GTA durch die Fußgängerzone gerast sind und sich auch nicht viel dabei gedacht haben, wenn sie damit innerhalb kürzester Zeit 10 Passanten niedergemäht haben....


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



chico-ist schrieb:


> Und es gibt hier sicher nicht wenige (mich eingeschlossen, geb ich offen zu), die mal bei GTA durch die Fußgängerzone gerast sind und sich auch nicht viel dabei gedacht haben, wenn sie damit innerhalb kürzester Zeit 10 Passanten niedergemäht haben....


   Ich sage nur: Carmageddon.


----------



## hashking (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Mal ganz persönlich ich finde das ist mal das wiederlichste was ich gesehen habe.Desweiteren wünsche ich dennen die diese Idee hierzu hatten als mindestestes die Hölle.
 Objektiv kann man sagen "Wer interessieren will muss provozieren" 
 Hier ist aber die Grenze guten Geschmackes aber weit überschritten auch für PR Zwecke. Es wird ein Video veröffentlicht, das nur dazu dient die aufmerksamkeit eines jeden der im Internet unterwegs ist zu erheischen.
 Ein Video wo ich rein zum spielerischen Selbstzweck unbewaffnete Menschen(Pixel) über denn Haufen schiessen muss. Die möglichkeit dieses Level zu überspringen halte ich mal für ne recht schwache ausrede genauso wie die Warnung vorher.

 Ebenso platt ist auch die Aussage es soll die böse Seite zeigen den Terrorismus und das er vor nichts zurückschreckt.
 Aha, Sicher!
 Klar viele werden sich bestimmt richtig schlecht fühlen wenn sie fertig sind evtl, melden sich ja noch ein paar bei der Fahne. *lol*
 Das man sowas in einen Spiel zeigt geht mir ja noch nicht mal gegen den Strich, aber warum soll ich als Spieler meine Waffe auf unbewaffnete richten. Die Dramatik hätte auch anders erreicht werden können. 
 Warum spiele ich diesen Level nicht als einen Rettungssanitäter der zusammen mit den anderen Einsatzkräften mitten im Geschehen eintrifft, und versucht genau diese PIXEL zu retten.
 Oder einen der Zivilisten die Versuchen diesem Massaker zu entkommen.
 Beide Möglichkeiten hätten erzählerisch denn selben Effekt gehabt, wie ich finde sogar verstärkt.
 War man hier zu ideenlos, faul oder war es Absicht genau diese Grenze zu überschreiten?

 Durch dieses wundervolle Video wird jedem populistischen, mediengeilen EXPERTEN genau die Munition geliefert, nach der selbige schon seit jahren suchen um sie auf uns abzufeuern.
 Dem Töten von Menschen, Pixeln was auch immer als spielerischen Inhalt.
 Und es gibt kein glaubwürdiges Argument um uns zu rechtfertigen.
 Ich freue mich schon auf das Medienecho wenn wir Spieler wieder zusammen mit Kindermördern und Vergewaltigern zusammen ans Kreuz genagelt werden.


----------



## Boesor (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



fliger5 schrieb:


> ... die leute die damit probleme haben, einfach überspringen, die anderen die nicht so pussyhaft drauf sind und kein problem damit haben pixel zu erschiessen, sollen die missi halt spielen.


 pussyhaft? Ach du meine Güte, was willst du uns denn damit mitteilen?
 ich hoffe doch, du definierst dich nicht über Computerspiele als harter Kerl.


----------



## LordTerror270 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



fliger5 schrieb:


> lol leute ihr seid einfach nur peinlich...
> wieviele unbewaffnete und wehrlose zivilisten habt ihr bei den ganzen gta spielen schon abgeknallt oder einfach mal so aus "fun" überfahren?


 Weist du, was wirklich peinlich ist? Wenn man selbst nach über *Zweihundert* Posts immer noch mit den selben schlechten GTA-Argument kommt und dabei die Argumente der anderen einfach mal ignoriert. Das machen sonst eher die Menschen, die auch Computerspiele verbieten wollen.

 Wie wäre es mal mit folgenden Beispielen: Postal, Manhunt, eventuell auch Prototype.


----------



## fliger5 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

@hashking
Bist du religiös? Wenn ja, brauch ich eigtl gar nicht mehr weiterzuschreiben...
Und das Video wurde nicht von Activision veröffentlicht sondern eben von Usern die mit dem Video Aufmerksamkeit erregen wollen. Es war von Activision sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt, dass man die Mission schon vor dem Release kennt.
Und die Ausreden sind bei dir wohl alle sehr schlecht oder wie? Die Warnung genügt, wer dennoch als Terrorist spielen will, der ist selbst schuld. Niemand zwingt dich "dich schlecht zu fühlen"
Und warte mal ab bis du die Mission selber gespielt hast, ich denke schon dass da ein bisschen Terroristenfeeling rüberkommt denn die Atmosphäre in dem Game war schon immer klasse.
Und wenn man als Retter gespielt hätte, hätte man die Dialoge (die zeigen was in den Terroristen vorgeht) nicht mitbekommen; jetzt ist man halt unter Terroristen, wie realitätsnah IW die Dialoge gesetzt hat, weiss ich nicht.
Und höchstens in Deutschland kommt es wegen sowas wieder zu einer Debatte aber interessiert mich nicht denn ich wohn ja nicht dort.


----------



## fliger5 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



LordTerror270 schrieb:


> fliger5 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lol leute ihr seid einfach nur peinlich...
> ...


 Das GTA-Argument ist nicht schlecht und ich hab das nächste Mal erst wieder nach dem Update der News hier reingeschaut und daher die Argumente der anderen übersprungen.
 In meinen Augen ist das GTA-Argument einfach perfekt und ich seh da keine Gegenargumente.


----------



## LionsClaw (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Viel heftiger als die Szene finde ich dann doch die Meinungen hier, dieser LEvel ginge voll in Ordnung. Hallo??? Das ist so ziemlich das widerlichste, was ich je in einem Shooter gesehen habe. Man hat 0 Gegenwehr zu fürchten, läuft gemütlich durch die Hallen und erschiesst ziellos rennende schreiende Opfer. Super, vielleicht hat CoD 7 ja eine Mission, in der man Kinder in einem Kindergarten abknallt, natürlich nur -"um die Grausamkeit des Krieges zu zeigen." Ich hab echt nix gegen Shooter und spiele selbst sowas sehr gerne, aber diese Szenen gehen eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## David430 (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



LionsClaw schrieb:


> Viel heftiger als die Szene finde ich dann doch die Meinungen hier, dieser LEvel ginge voll in Ordnung. Hallo??? Das ist so ziemlich das widerlichste, was ich je in einem Shooter gesehen habe. Man hat 0 Gegenwehr zu fürchten, läuft gemütlich durch die Hallen und erschiesst ziellos rennende schreiende Opfer. Super, vielleicht hat CoD 7 ja eine Mission, in der man Kinder in einem Kindergarten abknallt, natürlich nur -"um die Grausamkeit des Krieges zu zeigen." Ich hab echt nix gegen Shooter und spiele selbst sowas sehr gerne, aber diese Szenen gehen eindeutig zu weit.


 ich bin vollkommen deiner meinung. mich erschreckt es auch, dass der prozentsatz so ausgeglichen ist. damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. es sind zwar nur pixel, aber alleine schon die kranken vorstellungen der entwickler reicht mir. bleibt der level drin, wird das spiel gemieden...


----------



## hashking (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Nein ich bin ein absoluter Atheist mit einer gewissen Moralvorstellung, der eine Ausbildung zum Sanitäter genossen hat, einen Sohn hat dem ich gerade Versuche ein gewisses Benehmen beizubringen und der wahrscheinlich jede Art von Spiel durch hat das seit 1995 auf denn Markt gekommen ist.
  Incl Doom, Soldier of Fortune oder Mortal Kombat. 
  Es geht mir darum das hier eine feine rote Linie überschritten wurde, vom freiwilligen Töten von Pixeln zum gezwungenen. Darum zieht auch dein GTA Argument nicht es war nie ein Muss bei GTA Leute über den Haufen zu fahren etc es war ein Beiwerk mehr nicht.
  Und wo merke ich etwas von denn Beweggründen der Täter oder was in Ihnen vorgeht, auf die tiefgründigen Dialoge will ich nicht mal einggehen.   
   Sie werden als miese Menschen dargestellt mehr nicht, das kann auch anders gemacht werden.
  Ausserdem was bitte soll Terroristenfeeling sein? Glaubst du etwa die ETA sprengt aus Spass Bomben in Restaurants, Palistinänser Autos oder die IRA verkrüppelte Drogendealer im Nordirlandkonflikt das sind Menschen und Menschen haben meisst komplexe Beweggründe. Wie realitätsnahe IW die restlichen Dialoge gemacht hat? Tja wenn die realitätsnahe währen würde ich mal anfangen evtl nachzuverfolgen wohin Ihre Programmierer so reisen Pakistan vielleicht?
  @ fliger 5: Oder wie währe es mal für dich eine kleine Reise zu machen nach Afgahnistan? Habe gehört die UN braucht   wieder Mitarbeiter. Dort wird man jedem der es will sicher eine bombige Einführung in die Realität vermitteln. 

 Aso wir sollten froh sein das wir überhaupt eine Möglichkeit haben zu debattieren. Mal so nebenbei


----------



## SerbianBoii (3. November 2009)

*AW:*



David430 schrieb:


> LionsClaw schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Viel heftiger als die Szene finde ich dann doch die Meinungen hier, dieser LEvel ginge voll in Ordnung. Hallo??? Das ist so ziemlich das widerlichste, was ich je in einem Shooter gesehen habe. Man hat 0 Gegenwehr zu fürchten, läuft gemütlich durch die Hallen und erschiesst ziellos rennende schreiende Opfer. Super, vielleicht hat CoD 7 ja eine Mission, in der man Kinder in einem Kindergarten abknallt, natürlich nur -"um die Grausamkeit des Krieges zu zeigen." Ich hab echt nix gegen Shooter und spiele selbst sowas sehr gerne, aber diese Szenen gehen eindeutig zu weit.
> ...


 Geil *_* Den Shooter kauf ich direkt auf Kids konnte man ja noch nie ballern


----------



## fliger5 (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

Solch eine Diskussion hat einfach keinen Sinn. Entweder ihr kaufts oder ihr kauft es nicht, fertig.. ich hab es bereits vorbestellt, weil ich einfach bisher jeden CoD Teil gespielt hab und immer davon begeistert war.
 Ob ich bei diesem Teil auch begeistert sein werd, werd ich nächste Woche wissen.
 Ich kann nur nicht verstehn warum Leute wegen einem Level den man überspringen kann auf ein weltklasse Spiel verzischten... aber wie gesagt selbst schuld.


----------



## hashking (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

tja fliger Schachmatt oder??? Eine Diskussion ist eigentlich nie sinnlos, und wenn du es kaufen willst werde ich dich nicht verurteilen. Ich verurteile nur die niederen Beweggründe von IW die größtmögliche Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen. Habe selber alle Teile im Schrank und der kommt nicht dazu.
 Ist es strafbar denn Raubkopierern viel Erfolg zu wünschen?


----------



## muertel (3. November 2009)

*AW:*

An alle, die kein Problem mit der Szene haben:


 Würdet ihr Rapelay spielen? (Wer es nicht kennt, einfach mal googeln oder hier, für die ganz faulen http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=rapelay&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-... Wenn nein, warum nicht?

 Ist ja auch nur ein Spiel und die Protagonisten sind nur Pixel  


 Ich kritisiere diese Szene und äussere somit meinen Protest dagegen...trotzdem werde ich das Spiel kaufen und diese Szene auch spielen, um mir selbst nochmal eine Meinung zu bilden. Ich habe allerdings keine Lust in nächster Zeit irgendwelche Vergewaltigungen oder Kindersoldaten in Spielen zu sehen - natürlich kommt das in der Realität vor, aber in einem SPIEL will ich das nicht sehen, das trägt nicht unbedingt zur UNTERHALTUNG bei!


----------



## chico-ist (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Mothman schrieb:


> chico-ist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und es gibt hier sicher nicht wenige (mich eingeschlossen, geb ich offen zu), die mal bei GTA durch die Fußgängerzone gerast sind und sich auch nicht viel dabei gedacht haben, wenn sie damit innerhalb kürzester Zeit 10 Passanten niedergemäht haben....
> ...


   Oh, nettes Beispiel. Kurze Beschreibung von Google:



> *Ihr Ziel in dem Onlinespiel Carmageddon ist es innerhalb von 90
> Sekunden mit Ihrem Fahrzeug soviele Menschen wie möglich zu überfahren.*
> [...] *Manchmal ist es hilfreich mit dem Auto ein
> wenig abseits zu stehen, Leute kommen zu lassen und dann erst los zu
> fahren.*


   Von dem Spiel habe ich offengestanden noch nie etwas gehört (insbesondere in Bezug auf die Grausamkeit), entweder weil es zu alt ist oder weils niemanden gejuckt hat.

   Was mich sehr interessieren würde, ob die Mission fehlschlägt, wenn man sich nicht am Massaker beteiligt sondern einfach ohne "eigenes zutun" den Terroristen folgt, so aber nicht das "Vertrauen" dieses Typen gewinnt, was offensichtlich Ziel der Mission ist. Gibts dazu nähere Infos?

   Wie auch immer, die Mission ist auf jeden Fall moralisch überaus fragwürdig. Jeder der etwas anderes behauptet.. naja, ich muss nicht weiteren Zündstoff geben.

   Das Argument, dass in Filmen weitaus schlimmere Szenen zu sehen sind, ist wohl deshalb nicht ganz tragbar, dass man im Spiel selbst mitwirkt und, theoretisch, in der Lage wäre, etwas gegen das Massaker der Terroristen zu unternehmen (was im Spiel wohl 99,99% zum Missions-Fehlschlag führen würde, davon mal ganz abgesehen).


   Ich finde das GTA-Argument überhaupt nicht lächerlich, ob Postal/Prototype usw. jetzt schlimmer ist oder nicht, heißt noch lange nicht, dass eben dieser Teil von GTA an Grausamkeit verliert. Oder haltet ihr einen Krieg, in dem 100.000 Menschen sterben, plötzlich für weniger abartig, nur weil sich ein anderer ereignet hat, in dem noch mehr Menschen auf noch grausamere Weise den Tod gefunden haben? Sind hier einige schon so abgestumpft, dass sie nur weil es etwas neues noch brutaleres gibt, das alte für harmlos empfinden?

   Zivilisten umbringen nur ein zu vernachvlässigender Bestandteil von GTA? Ich bitte dich.. vielleicht stehen für dich, mich und viele andere die Missionen im Vordergrund, sicher ist aber, dass wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr das Spiel spielen, nur um mal mit der Panzerfaust ganze Häuserblocks auszuradieren oder mit 300 Sachen durch die Menschenmenge zu fahren (extremes Beispiel). 

 Achja: Ich werde MW2 übrigens trotzdem kaufen. Der Singleplayer wird trotz dessen sicher klasse inszeniert und vielleicht überrascht uns IW.net/Private Matches ja doch noch. Bisher hat uns InfinityWard doch noch nie enttäuscht oder? Hoffen wirs mal. Wenn nicht, wird halt beim MW3 nicht vorbestellt.


  An muertel: Oh Gott ist das krank    Wird mir ganz übel.. Youtube-Video guck ich mir erst garnicht an, die bloße Spiel-Beschreibung reicht schon aus. Wie kann man soetwas programmieren, sag mal die sind doch völlig krank im Kopf! Woher nehmen die bitte ihre "Inspiration"?!


----------



## muertel (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Siehst du jetzt, was ich meine?

 Die programmieren das, weil es einen Markt dafür gibt! Deshalb finde ich den Aufschrei in der Community sehr gut, da sehen die Entwickler dass es eine Grenze gibt und auch die (ACHTUNG IRONIE) hirnlosen Ballerspiespieler sich nicht alles antun wollen... und bei den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten will ich sowas trotzdem NICHT in einem Spiel sehen!


----------



## Brain23 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

für die die zuviele killerspiel berichte gelesen haben,wenn ihr nicht zwischen moral,im real life und in nem computerspiel unterscheiden könnt.dann sucht euch nen anderes hobby."postal" war auch nen gutes game und ich liebe katzen!!!


----------



## robby23 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Tadaa, und ein weiteres Tabu das gebrochen wurde.
 Ich denke (hoffe sogar), dass die Mission rausgenommen wird. Hat bei C&C Generals damals ja auch funktioniert..
 Was verstehen die Entwickler und manche Spieler eigentlich genau unter "Spiel"?

 Diese Szenen werden zu 100% später mit Amokläufen in Verbindung gebracht, und in diesem Fall wäre es sogar gerechtfertigt. WIe will man sowas in einem Videospiel rechtfertigen? Es fällt ja generell schon schon schwer Shooter in Schutz zu nehmen...aber solche (interaktive!!!!) Szenen? Irgendwo hört der Spaß auch auf.


----------



## Boesor (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Brain23 schrieb:


> für die die zuviele killerspiel berichte gelesen haben,wenn ihr nicht zwischen moral,im real life und in nem computerspiel unterscheiden könnt.dann sucht euch nen anderes hobby."postal" war auch nen gutes game und ich liebe katzen!!!


 d.h. in einem Spiel ist alles erlaubt?


----------



## SerbianBoii (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Geil ich will ma nen Kindersoldaten spielen macht bestimmt voll Bock das einzige was dumm ist iwi die Sicht weil dann sieht man ja alles so von ner geringen Höhe aus   
Aba solange die Kids Waffen halten können ist mir das auch egal am liebsten soll das in Afrika spielen weil  das Setting ist so uverbraucht


----------



## Brain23 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> Brain23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > für die die zuviele killerspiel berichte gelesen haben,wenn ihr nicht zwischen moral,im real life und in nem computerspiel unterscheiden könnt.dann sucht euch nen anderes hobby."postal" war auch nen gutes game und ich liebe katzen!!!
> ...


   spielfilme gelten als "kunst" deswegen ist da alles erlaubt!!!!!!!!(auch kindersoldaten).und spiele sind halt keine kunst.


----------



## ShadowDuke (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Video wurde schon wieder! entfernt! Meine güte, ist das traurig, dass man sowas nicht zeigen darf, ist ja nicht so als ob das echt wäre,...!


----------



## Boesor (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Brain23 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brain23 schrieb:
> ...


 jetzt mal unabhängig von der Einordnung bzgl Kunst, darf man in Spielen alles nachstellen, nur weil es eben nicht passiert? Gibts da keine grenze?


----------



## Brain23 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> Brain23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


     also für mich gibts da keine grenze ist ja nen spiel.bin aber auch schon was älter hab mit ping pong angefangen für jüngere ka ob das auswirkungen hat aber ich glaub nicht.


----------



## LionsClaw (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ist doch eigentlich egal, ob das erlaubt ist oder ob da nur pixel umgenietet werden, die Frage ist doch: Wer WILL solche Szenen unbedingt spielen?

 In den meisten Shootern ist man nunmal die ein- oder andere Art von Held oder Antiheld und kämpft gegen den jeweiligen Feind, der sich meistens auch noch wehrt.

 Hier geht man betont langsamen Schrittes durch einen voll besetzten öffentlichen Platz und mäht alles nieder. Wer ist denn bitte so krank und spielt sowas gerne nach?

 Und ja, diese Mission ist geradezu prädestiniert für alle Egoshooterkritiker, Herr Pfeiffer leckt sich doch jetzt schon die Finger. Verstehe nicht ganz, warum Infinity Ward eine solche überzogene Szene einbaut. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit der "diese überzogene Gewalt soll die Schrecken des Krieges zeigen" Blubberei, das kann man echt auf alles anwenden.


----------



## Sprudelmax (3. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

WERBUNG DURCH AUFMERKSAMKEIT!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich habe in all den Jahren viele Shooter kommen und gehen sehen aber ich bin der Meinung, egal wie gut es inszeniert ist, so eine Mission geht einfach zu weit. Das ist mein ganz persönliches Empfinden und es muss sich niemand angeriffen fühlen. Solche Spielszenen brauche ich in einem Shooter einfach nicht, zumal der Hintergrund sehr realistisch ist. Natürlich ist die ganze Story ein Hollywooddrehbuch und die Szenarien erfunden, jedochist so etwas einfach unnötig. 

 So was hat mit Spielspass nichts mehr zu tun. Die Ausrede mann will das Spielerlebnis so realistisch wie möglich rüberbringen ist doch eine billige Ausrede. Will den der Spieler von heute imemr alles noch realer ? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher

 Ich freue mich auf den Multiplayer und überlege mir ernsthaft das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Oli22 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:


> Ich habe in all den Jahren viele Shooter kommen und gehen sehen aber ich bin der Meinung, egal wie gut es inszeniert ist, so eine Mission geht einfach zu weit. Das ist mein ganz persönliches Empfinden und es muss sich niemand angeriffen fühlen. Solche Spielszenen brauche ich in einem Shooter einfach nicht, zumal der Hintergrund sehr realistisch ist. Natürlich ist die ganze Story ein Hollywooddrehbuch und die Szenarien erfunden, jedochist so etwas einfach unnötig.
> 
> So was hat mit Spielspass nichts mehr zu tun. Die Ausrede mann will das Spielerlebnis so realistisch wie möglich rüberbringen ist doch eine billige Ausrede. Will den der Spieler von heute imemr alles noch realer ? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher
> 
> Ich freue mich auf den Multiplayer und überlege mir ernsthaft das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.


   bei GTA 4 regt sich doch och keiner auf wenn man mitn Bus durch den Markt fährt und alle umnietet ^^


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

absolut nicht vergelichbar das ganze szenario von gta ist völlig überzogen und comichaft inszeniert! das kann man mit einem militärischen shooter der marke COD MW2 nun wirklich überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Das ganze wird hier ganz anders aufgezogen, man will Emotionen im Spieler hervorrufen, das hat der Entickler in einem Interview sogar selbst bestätigt! Da stellt sich die Frage was das genau bringen soll. Es soll doch um Spielspass gehen und nicht darum entsetzt vor dem Bildschirm zu kleben.....


----------



## Lawry (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich respektiere jede Meinung; wem die Szene zu weit geht, dem geht sie zu weit. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die hier offen gelebte Doppelmoral und die gewaltige Differenzierung zwischen Film und Computerspiel, obwohl gerade COD schon immer versucht hat diese Brücke zu schlagen. In meinen Augen hat IW dies auch gemeistert und setzt auf die gleichen Schockmomente wie das Kino auch. Hat sich hier jemand auch vor dem Erscheinen von "Saving Private Ryan" darüber echauffiert, ob das Zeigen der Landung an Omaha Beach Gefühle verletzt? Ob die ungekürzte Darstellung einer Vergewaltigung in "Irréversible" zu weit geht?

 Man könnte genauso argumentieren: "Eine Vergewaltigung kann ich mir schon vorstellen, ich muss es nicht im Kino sehen." Dass es dabei aber nicht um das Sehen geht (oder im Falle von COD:MW2 ums "Machen"), scheinen die wenigsten zu verstehen. Es geht um das Erleben, um die Gefühle und Emotionen die während dessen entstehen. Und durch die Interaktion in einem Computer"spiel" ist es sogar möglich die Erlebnisse zu verstärken. Der Wahnsinn: Mit dieser Fähigkeit ist das "Spiel" dem Film nämlich weit vorraus, und schafft es vielleicht auch mal die Computernerds zum Nachdenken zubringen und vielleicht sogar ihr täglich gelebtes Hobby als Kunstform anzuerkennen. 

 Wer aber "Unterhaltung" als reinen Spaß und "Kopfabschalten" definiert, der wird auch im Kino nie über Hollywood hinauskommen, und sollte bei Moorhuhn bleiben.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Soory lieber Lawry aber du schreibst den grössten bockmist zusammen! Natürlich werden in Filmen gewaltätige Szenen gezeigt und schocken das Publikum. Mit diesen mitreisserischen Elementen wird oft gearbeitet. Doch das in einen Kontext mit einem Spiel zu bringen ist meiner Meinung nach völlig falsch. Gaming ist Spielspass und das seit Pong. Jedes Genre hat dabei seine Elemente, die es einsetzt. Doch genau beim Einsetzten der Elemente gibt es eine moralische Grenze, vorallem wenn man das Gesamtprodukt mit "Realismus" vollpackt! 
 IW will vielleicht Emotionen und Gefühle rüberbringen ok, dann sollen sie doch eine mitreissende Story schreiben und einbauen, anstatt mit solchen Effekthascherei zu arbeiten. 
  Ein weiterer Unterschied, ist die Tatsache das man bei einem Game eine aktivere Rolle spielt, als wenn man einen Film schaut. Die Emotionsausbrüche sind auch nicht zu vergleichen! Heute haben Spiele eine Qualität, bei der Film und Spiel sehr miteinander verschmelzen. Trotzdem ist der "Kunstform" Game eine Grenze zu setzen. Ich meine hier sind wir hart an der Grenze......
 Natürlich hat man schon brutaleres gesehen wie Postel, doch die Aufmachung ist niemals so realitätsnahe wie beim MW2. 

 Es geht hier nicht darum ob man jetzt gut oder böse spielt und moralische Unterschiede macht. Ich kenne diese Vergleiche, die oft in 2 WK Spielen gebracht werden! Es geht darum das solche Spielszenen weder zum Spielspass beitragen noch elementar wichtig sind für einen solchen Shooter.


----------



## DerSchaflord (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Das können die doch nicht ernsthaft machen! o.O
Ist Invinitywards sich nicht im klaren, was das für Folgen haben wird?
Auch wenn ich der meinung bin, dass Egoshooter nicht für die Amokläufe verantwortlich sind, schockt mich dieses Video doch...
Man übernmimmt in dieser Mission die Rolle eines Terroristen und tötet Unschuldige.
Sonst hat man nur Feinde getötet, die einen genauso töten könnten, aber jetzt kommt die ganze Mission einem "Amoklauf" gleich.
Die Medien werden dieses Spiel zerreißen und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich die Politiker wieder darüber streiten, ob man solche Spiele verbieten soll.
Bei dieser auch noch so kurzen Mission kommt das Spiel einem Amoklauf so extrem nahe, dass ich nicht verstehen kann, wie man so was verantworten kann...


----------



## David430 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Brain23 schrieb:


> für die die zuviele killerspiel berichte gelesen haben,wenn ihr nicht zwischen moral,im real life und in nem computerspiel unterscheiden könnt.dann sucht euch nen anderes hobby."postal" war auch nen gutes game und ich liebe katzen!!!


 das hat damit nichts zu tun. jeder hier, kann sich von den spielen hier differenzieren. es geht meines erachtens mehr um die kranken gedanken der entwickler und die unverfrorenheit, sowas im spiel einzubinden. darüber hinaus sehe ich es als sehr undiplomatisch an, in hinsicht auf die sowieso bestehende killerspieledebatte. dann werden se verboten in deutschland. und dann gucken die entwickler blöd und heulen rum. gut es gibt bestimmt ein paar, dies dann in der englischen fassung kaufen, aber das macht sicher nicht den großteil aus. einige werden sichs dann bestimmt noch illegal holen. und das, wegen einem sinnlosen, geschmacklosen, verdammt blöden level....


----------



## Lawry (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:


> ... Doch das in einen Kontext mit einem Spiel zu bringen ist meiner Meinung nach völlig falsch. Gaming ist Spielspass und das seit Pong. ...


 Gaming hat sich seit Pong aber weiterentwickelt und kann nun einfach mehr leisten als Spielspaß. Pong bzw. die Technik damals konnte einfach nicht mehr ... 



> Trotzdem ist der "Kunstform" Game eine Grenze zu setzen.


 Also für mich ist ein Game genauso eine Form der Unterhaltung wie ein guter Film, interessante Kunst oder ein fesselndes Buch. Ich persönlich ziehe die moralische Grenze bei all diesen Medien an der gleichen Stelle. Diese Grenze für Games zu verschieben, nur weil man selber auf Tasten drückt?



> Es geht darum das solche Spielszenen weder zum Spielspass beitragen noch elementar wichtig sind für einen solchen Shooter.


 Spielspaß ... kannst Du mir das mal bitte definieren? Gibt es Filmspaß, Buchspaß, Kunstspaß? Und "elementar wichtig" ist die Landung in Private Ryan in ihrer Form der Darstellung auch nicht, oder die besagte Szene in "Irréversible". Aber welchen Zweck haben "elementar unwichtige" Szenen? Richtig, sie erzeugen Emotionen, positive wie negative ... Wenn man alles auf das "elementar wichtige" Runterbricht kann man auch ein Lexikon lesen. 

 Ich glaube viele hier sind einfach erschrocken, dass "Ihr" Medium erwachsen wird ...


----------



## Boesor (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Lawry schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele hier sind einfach erschrocken, dass "Ihr" Medium erwachsen wird ...


 Wird es das denn? Dazu gehört noch wesentlich mehr als eine solche Szene und die etwas dürre begründung, dass dadurch die härte des Terrors gezeigt werden soll.

 Ich bin mal gespannt ob MW2 da wirklich einen Schritt in Richtung "erwachsen" tut und das ganze auch wirklich reflektiert und entsprechend verarbeitet.


----------



## crackajack (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Lawry schrieb:


> Wer aber "Unterhaltung" als reinen Spaß und "Kopfabschalten" definiert...


   Tja, hier liegt für mich der Hund begraben.


> ... gewaltige Differenzierung zwischen Film und Computerspiel, obwohl gerade COD schon immer versucht hat diese Brücke zu schlagen. In meinen Augen hat IW dies auch gemeistert ...


In meinen Augen hat IW immer nur etwas bessere Mohrhuhnshooter produziert. Eben reiner Spass und Kopfabschalten, sogar fortschreitend mit jedem Teil intensiver. Intensiveres Gameplay aber dümmlichere Unterhaltung. Ja, man konnte da auch ein bisschen was hineininterpretieren, wenn man wollte, aber im großen und ganzen war der Nährwert der Unterhaltung nahe Null, alles nahezu immer schwarz oder weiß und die Darstellung des banalisierten heroischen Kriegs imo daneben. Das ist für mich seit Teil 4 der Grund (neben der doofen KI) warum ich mir kaum vorstellen kann MW2 zu kaufen. (cod5 habe ich schon ausgelassen) Teil 1 war noch Krieg halbwegs neutral ohne übertriebenem Funfaktor, nur Pathos, Teil2 erhielt dann etwas mehr Charaktere und blabla, aber supertolle Helden und keine menschlichen Figuren, und Teil 4 schwenkte noch mehr auf Tom Clancy Hurra-Entertainment.
  Die Serversache (bin sowieso SP-fan), Steam und auch diese Szene im speziellen sind mir dagegen regelrecht egal.


  Ok, die Szene dürfte nicht so gewissen- oder erbarmungslos sein wie es der Spieler des Videos gestaltet, sonst würde sie nicht in die deutsche Fassung wandern dürfen. (Was Carmageddon und dessen Missionziele im Original nicht schaffte, von daher der Verweis darauf etwas unpassend ist.) Vielleicht schafft es IW diesmal, aber die Brücke hat man _bisher _imo nur zu Popcornkino aufgebaut und ich persönlich finde das fürs Kriegsthema unpassend.
  Vielleicht wird es ja irgendwie ähnlich wie Inglorious Basterds. Das war imo oberflächlich Popcornkino, innen drin eig. nicht, aber ich nehme stark an das ein Teil der Zuschauer es nur wegen dem respektlosem Umgang mit dem Thema und einiger Gewaltszenen mochte. (auch darum mochte ich den Film nicht)

  Soll so sein, kann ich mit leben. 

 Edit:
 Weil es ev. dazupasst und ich das vor kurzem gelesen habe:
 "Kunst ist etwas das einem stolz macht Mensch zu sein."


----------



## Lawry (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> Wird es das denn? Dazu gehört noch wesentlich mehr als eine solche Szene und die etwas dürre begründung, dass dadurch die härte des Terrors gezeigt werden soll.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob MW2 da wirklich einen Schritt in Richtung "erwachsen" tut und das ganze auch wirklich reflektiert und entsprechend verarbeitet.


 Ich zumindest habe diesen Eindruck ... und ich reduziere das jetzt nicht nur auf diese eine Szene.

 Achtung: Refklektieren und verarbeiten wird man das wohl selber müssen. Nach einem guten Buch ruft einen auch nicht der Schriftsteller an und fragt, ob man auch alles richtig verstanden hat.


----------



## Boesor (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Lawry schrieb:


> Achtung: Refklektieren und verarbeiten wird man das wohl selber müssen. Nach einem guten Buch ruft einen auch nicht der Schriftsteller an und fragt, ob man auch alles richtig verstanden hat.


 Aber wenn er (der Autor) diesen Anspruch hat wird er dementsprechend auch sein Buch verfasst haben.
 D.h. IW muss mir (bzw eher den Käufern) dann auch ein entsprechendes Szenario anbieten.

 Mal schauen ob ausgerechnet *der* Blockbuster des jahres einen derartigen Weg geht.


----------



## Lawry (4. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> Aber wenn er (der Autor) diesen Anspruch hat wird er dementsprechend auch sein Buch verfasst haben.
> D.h. IW muss mir (bzw eher den Käufern) dann auch ein entsprechendes Szenario anbieten.


 Das ist richtig.


----------



## bensu (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Naja, also ich hab das Ganze jetzt hier nicht durchgelesen, aber ich geb jetzt einfach mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema hinzu...

 Ich möchte mal zu bedenken geben dass man in der GTA Serie auch wahlos Zivis töten kann, und bekam man in GTA 1 / 2 dafür nicht sogar Punkte? Aber, nee, ist klar, als böser Arab... ehm Terrorist darf man das natürlich nicht. Dann ist das ganze plötzlich moralisch fragwürdig...  Wer so denkt hat in meinen Augen einen leichten hang zum Rassismus


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:


> Gaming ist Spielspass und das seit Pong.


 Und mit dieser Ansicht wäre Film immer noch eine Jahrmarktattraktion geblieben, Musik lediglich Getrommel oder Literatur Höhlenmalerei. Das kann nicht im Interesse eines Spielers sein...


----------



## Boesor (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



bensu schrieb:


> Naja, also ich hab das Ganze jetzt hier nicht durchgelesen, aber ich geb jetzt einfach mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema hinzu...
> 
> Ich möchte mal zu bedenken geben dass man in der GTA Serie auch wahlos Zivis töten kann, und bekam man in GTA 1 / 2 dafür nicht sogar Punkte? Aber, nee, ist klar, als böser Arab... ehm Terrorist darf man das natürlich nicht. Dann ist das ganze plötzlich moralisch fragwürdig...  Wer so denkt hat in meinen Augen einen leichten hang zum Rassismus


 Hättest du dir den Thread lieber durchgelesen, dann wärst du (mehrfach) drauf gestoßen, dass es einen Unterschied macht ob das Spiel es optional sozusagen anbietet, es aber erstens hart bestraft wird und zweitens absolut nicht zur Story gehört.

 Die Schlussfolgerung mit dem Rassismus übergehe ich mal, denn die ist ja nun wirklich...merkwürdig


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gaming ist Spielspass und das seit Pong.
> ...


 Wenn diese Mission für dich die Weiterentwicklung von Spielen darstellt... 

 Wenn ich ein bisschen traurig und nachdenklich werden will, leg ich Schindlers Liste in meinen DVD-Player. Aber so eine moralische Gefühlsduselei funktioniert einfach nicht bei Computerspielen, da will man unterhalten werden und fertig. Ich kann mir denken wie diese Mission abläuft: die einen werden nix machen und die Zivilisten in Ruhe lassen und die Mission nach 2 Minuten vergessen, die anderen ballern einfach mal um zu sehen was passiert, und die Mission in einer Minute vergessen.
  Das ist keine Weiterentwicklung, sondern nur Effekthascherei um Aufmerksamkeit zu kreieren, was ja auch bestens gelingt wie man sieht.


----------



## crackajack (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gaming ist Spielspass und das seit Pong.
> ...


   Wenn wir von Quantic Dream, TeamICO oder vielleicht auch noch Remedy reden würden, dann würde ich das auch so sehen, aber IW machte bisher nunmal Spielspass pur mit ein bisschen Alibistory um die Szenen zusammenzuhalten. Ok, eig. fehlten nur anständige Figuren, ein Storygerüst das diese beherben hätte können war eig. da. Nur nimmt sich IW wohl kaum Zeit Charaktere einzubauen die nicht dem 0815 Klischee entsprechen.

 Ich lasse mich ja gerne positiv überraschen, aber ich bezweifel nunmal das MW2 nicht einfach nur Spielspass wird mit ein paar eingestreuten "interessanteren" Missionen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein bisschen traurig und nachdenklich werden will, leg ich Schindlers Liste in meinen DVD-Player. Aber so eine moralische Gefühlsduselei funktioniert einfach nicht bei Computerspielen, da will man unterhalten werden und fertig.


 
 Dann hast Du CoD nie wirklich wahrgenommen?
 Ich möchte nur auf den D-Day in CoD2 verweisen, der aufgrund seiner Interaktivät für mich wesentlich intensiver wirkte als das filmische Pendant "Saving Private Ryan". Und genau diese beklemmende Immersion wird auch die Airport-Szene ausmachen. Auch das Finale in CoD4 war in meinen Augen bedrückender als das der meisten anderen Shooter. Von denen habe ich einige gespielt, aber nur IW schaffte es, die Figuren so prägnant zu skizzieren, dass man zum Schluss Mitgefühl mit Price und Gaz entwickelte. Auch "Missionen" wie das Intro die A-Bombe dienten nicht dem "Spielspass" oder zur Unterhaltung, sondern zur Entwicklung der aussergewöhnlichen Atmosphäre. 



> Ich kann mir denken wie diese Mission abläuft: die einen werden nix machen und die Zivilisten in Ruhe lassen und die Mission nach 2 Minuten vergessen, die anderen ballern einfach mal um zu sehen was passiert, und die Mission in einer Minute vergessen.
> Das ist keine Weiterentwicklung, sondern nur Effekthascherei um Aufmerksamkeit zu kreieren, was ja auch bestens gelingt wie man sieht.


 
 Ich bin erstaunt, dass sich so wenige die Mühe machen hinter die Kulissen zu sehen. Wie ich schon Seiten zuvor geschrieben habe: MW2 ist ein millionenschwerer AAA-Titel, der international durch unzählige Instanzen und nicht grade laschen Prüfungen gedrückt werden muss, keine spinnerte Garagen-Produktion. Und dass man da aufgrund des Clips bereits mehr weiss als sämtliche am Produktions-Prozess beteiligten Personen ist schon etwas obskur. Ein bißchen viel Aufwand für Effekthascherei, wie ich finde, zumal sich IW der Brisanz des Stoffes bewusst ist, warum sonst die Sicherheitsabfragen? Sowas schadet dem Titel eher und negative PR hat ein CoD nun nicht nötig. Kein Mensch kauft einen Titel wegen der zwei Minuten.
 Eins haben sie mit der Mission bei mir tatsächlich erreicht: ich bin maßlos gespannt, wie das katharsische Finale aussehen wird! Diese Definition des Obermotz ist wahrlich aussergewöhnlich. Ich bin fikkrig, wie die letzte Konfrontation dagegen ausfallen wird...

 Ferner ist "Spielspass" ein sehr diffuser Begriff. Als wenn Filme auch immer nur Komödien sein müssen. Man sollte die Möglichkeiten der Interaktion nutzen und IW traut sich etwas. Das sollte man anrechnen anstatt verteufeln, denn hier wird versucht in einem Shooter mit Mitgefühl zu irritieren. Ein hochinteressanter Ansatz!


----------



## bensu (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> bensu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, also ich hab das Ganze jetzt hier nicht durchgelesen, aber ich geb jetzt einfach mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema hinzu...
> ...


 Hm, gehört es denn auch zur Story in GTA tonnen Zivis zu meucheln? Gut, man wird nicht dazu gezwungen, aber es scheint auch niemand wirklich ein Problem damit zu haben und im endeffekt knallt doch jeder möglichst viele Zivis ab um schnell Sternchen zu sammeln damit man dann die Cops killen kann um schneller Punkte/Geld zu bekommen...  

 Zum Rassismus: Als cooler Ami Gangster (GTA) ist es kein Problem, es ist sogar lustig die Oma mit 200 Sachen zu Brei zu verarbeiten, aber als Terrorist ist das plötzlich moralisch fragwürdig, wobei Terroristen ja grundsätzlich keine Amis / Westeuropäer sind, denn dann würden sie einfach nur Kriminelle / Mafiosi / Gangster oder so heissen. Spricht man heute von einem Terroristen ist doch meistens ein arabischer Widerstandskämpfer gemeint.


----------



## crackajack (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



bensu schrieb:


> Hm, gehört es denn auch zur Story in GTA tonnen Zivis zu meucheln? Gut, man wird nicht dazu gezwungen, aber es scheint auch niemand wirklich ein Problem damit zu haben und im endeffekt knallt doch jeder möglichst viele Zivis ab um schnell Sternchen zu sammeln damit man dann die Cops killen kann um schneller Punkte/Geld zu bekommen...
> 
> Als cooler Ami Gangster (GTA) ist es kein Problem, es ist sogar lustig die Oma mit 200 Sachen zu Brei zu verarbeiten


Ist es das? So würde ich GTA garantiert nicht spielen. Wenn dir das Spass bereitet, ok, deine Sache, mir wäre das zu albern mich über sowas zu amüsieren oder so Punkte zu ergattern.



> Spricht man heute von einem Terroristen ist doch meistens ein arabischer Widerstandskämpfer gemeint.


Ist das so?
 Ein Terrorist ist für mich immer noch jemand der politischen Umschwung mit Gewaltakten herbeiführen will. Da zählt ira, eta, hamas, al kaida oder auch franz fuchs dazu.... DER Terrorist ist bei mir sicher nicht per se ein Araber.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



bensu schrieb:


> Hm, gehört es denn auch zur Story in GTA tonnen Zivis zu meucheln? Gut, man wird nicht dazu gezwungen, aber es scheint auch niemand wirklich ein Problem damit zu haben und im endeffekt knallt doch jeder möglichst viele Zivis ab um schnell Sternchen zu sammeln damit man dann die Cops killen kann um schneller Punkte/Geld zu bekommen...


 
 In MW2 wird man ebenfalls nicht gezwungen Zivilisten zu meuchlen. Man kann die Sequenz skippen oder halt danebenschiessen. Bei GTA wurde man (früher) doch fürs Killen "belohnt", indem Geld fallen gelassen wurde, wenn ich mich recht entsinne? Sowas kann man ebenfalls anrüchig finden, bei MW2 gibt's da keine Punkte - nur Schreie. 
 Natürlich schockt der Grad des Realismus. Grade der Beginn ist bis ins Detail durchinszeniert und man beachte die vielen hilflos am Boden robbenden Zivilisten. IW weiss ganz genau, was die machen und wie man ein solches Attentat in Szene setzt - da gibt es keine parodistische Sollbruchstelle. Aber die Reaktionen im Netz zeigen ja, dass die Szene funktioniert. Blöd nur, dass sie im Netz vorweg genommen wurde und der Überraschungseffekt weg ist. Ich wäre sehr interessiert, wie Kritiker ohne Vorwissen mit dieser Spielszene umgegangen wären...


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



bensu schrieb:


> Hm, gehört es denn auch zur Story in GTA tonnen Zivis zu meucheln? Gut, man wird nicht dazu gezwungen, aber es scheint auch niemand wirklich ein Problem damit zu haben und im endeffekt knallt doch jeder möglichst viele Zivis ab um schnell Sternchen zu sammeln damit man dann die Cops killen kann um schneller Punkte/Geld zu bekommen...





MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:


> absolut nicht vergelichbar das ganze szenario von gta ist völlig überzogen und comichaft inszeniert! das kann man mit einem militärischen shooter der marke COD MW2 nun wirklich überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Das ganze wird hier ganz anders aufgezogen, man will Emotionen im Spieler hervorrufen, das hat der Entickler in einem Interview sogar selbst bestätigt! Da stellt sich die Frage was das genau bringen soll. Es soll doch um Spielspass gehen und nicht darum entsetzt vor dem Bildschirm zu kleben.....


----------



## Boesor (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



bensu schrieb:


> Hm, gehört es denn auch zur Story in GTA tonnen Zivis zu meucheln? Gut, man wird nicht dazu gezwungen, aber es scheint auch niemand wirklich ein Problem damit zu haben und im endeffekt knallt doch jeder möglichst viele Zivis ab um schnell Sternchen zu sammeln damit man dann die Cops killen kann um schneller Punkte/Geld zu bekommen...


 
 Da spielst du GTA anders als ich. Das was du da beschreibst ist definitiv nicht notwendig und wird vom Spiel auch nicht optional für ein Vorantreiben der Story angeboten. Das ist schlicht das, was du draus machst, aber nicht wie es gedacht ist.  



> Zum Rassismus: Als cooler Ami Gangster (GTA) ist es kein Problem, es ist sogar lustig die Oma mit 200 Sachen zu Brei zu verarbeiten, aber als Terrorist ist das plötzlich moralisch fragwürdig, wobei Terroristen ja grundsätzlich keine Amis / Westeuropäer sind, denn dann würden sie einfach nur Kriminelle / Mafiosi / Gangster oder so heissen. Spricht man heute von einem Terroristen ist doch meistens ein arabischer Widerstandskämpfer gemeint.


 
 Ich muss gestehen, ich verstehe dein Weltbild nicht.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> Da spielst du GTA anders als ich. Das was du da beschreibst ist definitiv nicht notwendig und wird vom Spiel auch nicht optional für ein Vorantreiben der Story angeboten. Das ist schlicht das, was du draus machst, aber nicht wie es gedacht ist.


 
 Du wirst Lachen, ich habe das besagte GTA nie gespielt. Bei GTA IV war's ja nicht so.

 So oder so bietet das Belohnen der Kills an Unschuldigen einen spielerischen Vorteil, egal ob es das Verteilen von mehr Geld oder Adam betrifft. Diesen Umstand kann man auch werten, aber eben nicht so polemisch wie in dieser Diskussion, weil das "Befürworten" subtiler daher kommt. 

 Man muss die Airport-Mission ebenfalls nicht notwendigerweise spielen, das Unterbrechen hat ebenfalls keinerlei spielerische Konsequenzen. Es ist eine *Option*, genau wie bei GTA oder Bioshock.


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du CoD nie wirklich wahrgenommen?
> Ich möchte nur auf den D-Day in CoD2 verweisen, der aufgrund seiner Interaktivät für mich wesentlich intensiver wirkte als das filmische Pendant "Saving Private Ryan". Und genau diese beklemmende Immersion wird auch die Airport-Szene ausmachen.


 Beim Film geht es um Emotionen und die Grausamkeit dieser Operation hervorgehoben. 
 Das Spiel hingegen wirkt "intensiv", weil es Adrenalin erzeugt und der Spieler vor einer gewaltigen Übermacht steht.
 Meiner Empfindung nach 2 völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, und wie dort die Airport-Szene reinpasst, erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Beklemmend wirkt sie auf mich nicht. (Natürlich alles nur aufgrund des Videos beurteilt)

 Ich freu mich auch auf das Spiel, aber ich denke halt dass das nicht nötig gewesen wäre und dass sowas kaum einen Fortschritt des Shootergenres bedeutet.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Beim Film geht es um Emotionen und die Grausamkeit dieser Operation hervorgehoben.
> Das Spiel hingegen wirkt "intensiv", weil es Adrenalin erzeugt und der Spieler vor einer gewaltigen Übermacht steht.


 
 Adrenalin wird natürlich durch (Stress-)Emotionen erzeugt. Das Hormon bzw. der Reflex, der es freisetzt macht keinen Unterschied ob Du einen Action-Film siehst, ein Spiel spielst oder mit 200 über die Autobahn fährst.


----------



## Boesor (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Man muss die Airport-Mission ebenfalls nicht notwendigerweise spielen, das Unterbrechen hat ebenfalls keinerlei spielerische Konsequenzen. Es ist eine *Option*, genau wie bei GTA oder Bioshock.


 nach den bisherigen Kenntnisstand verpasst man dann aber schon eine Storymission. Ein Unterschied zu Bioshock oder GTA ist das schon.


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Beim Film geht es um Emotionen und die Grausamkeit dieser Operation hervorgehoben.
> ...


   schnelles fahren steigert meines wissens die adrenalinproduktion nicht. vielleicht dopamin, das könnte ich mir vorstellen. adrenalin schüttet man aus, wenn es fast einen unfall gibt o.ä.


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Beim Film geht es um Emotionen und die Grausamkeit dieser Operation hervorgehoben.
> ...


 Darum gehts ja gar nicht. Das Spiel hört bei der Erzeugung der Stresssituation auf. Der Film geht darüber hinaus. Bleiben wir bei "Der Soldat James Ryan" und COD.
 Der Spieler sagt: Boah ist das geil! 
 Der Filmgucker sagt: Boah ist das Furchtbar! Was mussten die damals alles durchmachen! Zum Glück war ich nicht in der Situation...
 Sowas schaffen halt Spiele (noch) nicht, und genauso siehts mit so einer Airport-Mission aus.


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Als wenn auch nur einer von euch bei GTA den Spielstand neu geladen hat, wenn er aus Versehen einen Passanten überfahren hat.


----------



## crackajack (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Der Spieler sagt: Boah ist das geil!
> Der Filmgucker sagt: Boah ist das Furchtbar! Was mussten die damals alles durchmachen! Zum Glück war ich nicht in der Situation...
> Sowas schaffen halt Spiele (noch) nicht, und genauso siehts mit so einer Airport-Mission aus.


   Das ist aber wohl bei jedem anders.
 Der Spieler könnte auch sagen: Boah war das schrecklich was ich "hautnah" miterlebt habe. Zum Glück war es eben nicht hautnah sondern nur eine virtuelle Simulation.

 Mir fehlt bei Spielen Immersion. Die Erzählkunst wenn man sich nicht dem Filmmedium bedienen will ist einfach noch in den Kinderschuhen. Da wird man in die Haut eines Soldaten gesteckt und ist mitten im Krieg. Außer Krieg folgt dann aber auch nie was anderes. Und das was nach dem D-Day folgt das macht dies Landung im Film ja erst so richtig grausam. Im Spiel ist es für mich intensiver, aber trotzdem hohl. Die Storysequenzen z.B. das Raten was den Miller vorher gemacht hat, die Szene mit Diesel der sich um das Kind sorgt, das macht die Figuren erst glaubhaft. Solche Szenen müssten rein, damit ich auch solche Terroristenszenen akzeptieren könnte. Man müsste sich auch trauen aus dem Spielfluss (Ballerspass) den Spieler rauszureißen. So ist das für mich zuerst Spielspass, danach Geschichte. Und Spiel vor Handlung zu stellen ist bei sowas halt kritisch und ich empfinde es (vorerst...) unpassend.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



HanFred schrieb:


> schnelles fahren steigert meines wissens die adrenalinproduktion nicht. vielleicht dopamin, das könnte ich mir vorstellen. adrenalin schüttet man aus, wenn es fast einen unfall gibt o.ä.


 
 Dann bist Du noch nie mit meinem Wagen 200 gefahren. 

 Im Ernst, Adrenalin wird bekanntlich in Stress- bzw. Extrem-Situationen, um den Körper fit zu machen. Mit 200 begibt man sich ja auch schon in eine Gefahrensituation und da bleib' ich persönlich nicht cool. Also in meinem Wagen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja gar nicht. Das Spiel hört bei der Erzeugung der Stresssituation auf. Der Film geht darüber hinaus. Bleiben wir bei "Der Soldat James Ryan" und COD.
> Der Spieler sagt: Boah ist das geil!
> Der Filmgucker sagt: Boah ist das Furchtbar! Was mussten die damals alles durchmachen! Zum Glück war ich nicht in der Situation...
> Sowas schaffen halt Spiele (noch) nicht, und genauso siehts mit so einer Airport-Mission aus.


 
 Da gehen wir alle zu sehr von uns selbst aus und nehmen das als Maßstab für alle anderen. Ich nehme mich da nicht aus.
 Wie gesagt, den D-Day in CoD2 fand' ich wesentlich packender als "Private Ryan". Auch wenn ein Spiel aus technischen Möglichkeiten nicht den gleichen Grad einer "Dokumentation" wie SPR vermitteln kann, ist es doch ganz etwas anderes, wenn man "selbst" im Schützengraben kauert und die Kugeln vorbeizischen hört. Bei einem Film schaut man nur zu und schlimmstenfalls ist einem das Geschehen auch noch egal, wenn einem der Hauptdarsteller unsympathisch ist oder so. 
 Ich bin aber auch ein sehr storylastiger Spieler und kann grade in den CoDs hervorragend eintauchen, weil das Spiel an sich durch die Script-Szenen abwechslungsreich und überraschend bleibt. Ich rushe nicht da durch, nehme mir Zeit alles zu erfassen und sehe das nicht als Wettkampf "gegen" das Spiel, sondern spiele *mit* dem Spiel. Deshalb ist mir der MP auch eher egal, ich will mich nicht in dem Spiel messen, sondern unterhalten werden. Das kann schocken, amüsieren, traurig machen, wasauchimmer. Und würde man mit Spielen keinen Schrecken vermitteln können, wäre das Genre des Horror-Shooters bedeutungslos. "Fear" oder "Condemned" sind mir schon gut in die Glieder gefahren...


----------



## HitmanFan (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Wird die deutsche Fassung nun aufgrund dieser Mission, doch geschnitten?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



HitmanFan schrieb:


> Wird die deutsche Fassung nun aufgrund dieser Mission, doch geschnitten?


 
 Ja.



> Entgegen der Pressemitteilung von Activision, die am 25. September noch von einer ungeschnittenen deutschen Fassung sprach ("Wir freuen uns, bekannt geben zu können, dass Modern Warfare 2 in Deutschland ungeschnitten erscheinen wird. Alle Spielmodi, Level, Missionen, Gegner und Animationen sind enthalten."), kann man in der hiesigen Variante in einer Mission am Flughafen nicht auf Zivilisten schießen - es folgt ein Game Over. Alle internationalen Fassungen überlassen dem Spieler die Wahl, ob er hier aktiv eingreifen will.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/15118/1986373/


----------



## HitmanFan (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Endlich jemand der mir helfen konnte,
 danke Nali, auf dich ist immer verlass. ^^

 Naja, solang dass mit dem Game-Over die einzige Zensur ist,
 werd ich wohl trotzdem noch bei der deutschen Fassung bleiben,
 da es ja leider keine Unzensierte *Deutschsprachige* Fassung geben wird, oder?


----------



## ABK8939475 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Bei so vielen Zivis nur die einzelnen Polizisten treffen wird schwer...
Bei einem Zivischuss soll man wieder von vorne anfangen? ... War das nicht was von Levelüberspringbarkeit? -.-


----------



## Scomparto (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



ABK8939475 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Zivis nur die einzelnen Polizisten treffen wird schwer...
> Bei einem Zivischuss soll man wieder von vorne anfangen? ... War das nicht was von Levelüberspringbarkeit? -.-


   Die Kameraden töten ja alle inkl. Polizisten ohne das man selbst irgendwas machen müsste auch in der normalen englischen Version, erst nachdem alle Zivilisten tot sind kommen ja die ganzen Sicherheitsleute/Polizisten wo das eingreifen von einem selbst auch was bringt

 sieht man auch in dem Video:
 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/tvplayer/4PlayersTV/Alle/15118/45083/Call_of_Duty_Modern_Warfare_2/Flughafen_Spielszenen.html

 und die Mission kann man mit der Pause Taste überspringen


----------



## Bensta (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

[x] mir egal, ich importiere Spiele mit Waffen.
Wer heutzutage noch den Versprechungen der 
Hersteller glaub, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hätte Activision mal früher davon berichtet, das hätte einiges an Diskussion in diesem Forum erspart. Bedanken wir uns also bei der USK, die den Kritikern nun auch bis ins Detail vorkaut, wie man sich in der Mission zu verhalten hat. Die meisten wären anscheinend tatsächlich nicht von selbst darauf gekommen...


----------



## Mirror09 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

naja stoniert und ab  auf die Seite vom UK Shop xD


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Das ist in meinen Augen arglistige Täuschung.
Ich werde nun nicht mehr die deutsche Version kaufen.Geschnitten ist geschnitten.Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob die Zensur für mich moralisch sinnvoll ist oder nicht.Ich möchte kein Spiel mit beschnittenem Inhalt wenn es dasselbe Spiel woanders ungeschnitten mit mehr Inhalt gibt.

PUNKT


----------



## crackajack (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Also die Mission zu limitieren entzieht ihr wohl wirklich die Grundlage. Nicht mithelfen und auch nicht sabotieren einfach nur doof zugucken.
 Zusammen mit dem Introblabla (was ich aufschlussreicher als den Rest des Videos fand) ein Plicht_nicht_kauf. IW hat es wirklich drauf nulldimensionale Geschichten zu machen.


----------



## Gehle (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

mh... da muß es aber schon längere zeit bekannt sein das es geschnitten wurde. der versandhandel wurde ja heute schon beliefert, zumindest die prestig edition der ps3 hatte ich heute in den händen. bin mir ziemlich sicher das da die pc version auch bei der lieferung dabei war.


----------



## Alex005 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich habe kein Problem damit das etwas geschnitten wird doch ich fühle mich jetzt doch schon irgendwie von Activision belogen!


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

So schön das ist mit dem Kauf der englischen Version - nicht vergessen, da gibt es ja immer noch das geliebte Steam. Und am Ende entscheiden die, welche Version auf dem eigenen Rechner läuft.
  Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Game nachträglich in eine deutsche Version "gepatcht" wird und damit der Kauf bei amazon.uk zur Makulatur wird.


----------



## ultio (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



DoctorDeathMV schrieb:


> So schön das ist mit dem Kauf der englischen Version - nicht vergessen, da gibt es ja immer noch das geliebte Steam. Und am Ende entscheiden die, welche Version auf dem eigenen Rechner läuft.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Game nachträglich in eine deutsche Version "gepatcht" wird und damit der Kauf bei amazon.uk zur Makulatur wird.


 Hauptsache etwas schreiben auch wenn man keine Ahnung hat, wa?
 Valve und Steam zensieren definitiv keine Spiele die man importiert, bei der Orange Box haben sie die Deutschen ja schon fast aufgefordert sie zu importieren.


----------



## fsm (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen arglistige Täuschung.
> Ich werde nun nicht mehr die deutsche Version kaufen.Geschnitten ist geschnitten.Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob die Zensur für mich moralisch sinnvoll ist oder nicht.Ich möchte kein Spiel mit beschnittenem Inhalt wenn es dasselbe Spiel woanders ungeschnitten mit mehr Inhalt gibt.
> 
> PUNKT


 100%ige Zustimmung.



 Mir war der ganze Kram von wegen Steam, P2P-Multiplayer, keine Mods usw. vollkommen egal. Aber wenn ein auch nur einziges Bit und Millarden Terrabyte geschnitten wird, werde ich das Spiel NIEMALS auch nur ansehen. Schade drum.


----------



## spiderschwein (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hehehe, uk-version ftw!!
Meine wurde grad übrigens verschickt.

Aber ist schon fies, dass die sowas vorher verschweigen.


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



ultio schrieb:


> DoctorDeathMV schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So schön das ist mit dem Kauf der englischen Version - nicht vergessen, da gibt es ja immer noch das geliebte Steam. Und am Ende entscheiden die, welche Version auf dem eigenen Rechner läuft.
> ...


 Oh, ein Angestellter der Firma Valve hier im Forum! Herzlich willkommen!
 Wenn das alles immer so klar ist, was irgendeine Firma oder gar Behörde sagt, warum regen sich dann alle über den geplanten Kinderporno-Bann in Deutschland auf? Genau, weil Worte nur eine Seite der Medaille sind! Was gemacht wird ist noch mal was ganz anderes.
 Aber schön, wenn man alles ganz genau weiß, wa?


----------



## oxygenion14 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

hallo,

 bei amazon.de wir das pc spiel Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 in (Deutsch Uncut) angeboten.
 meine frage ist: ist der teil dort rausgeschnitten am airport?
 sonst kaufe ich mir die englische version da ich keine halben spiele spiele....

 gruß


----------



## muellerbow (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Diese dreckigen USK-********* >.<

Die UK-Version wird auch nicht viel bringen... kann doch dank steam immer noch geschnitten werden... das erkennt doch wo der account her is oder so... -.-


----------



## Belator-the-only (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

wie unsinnig ist das, wollen einem zeigen wie kaltblütig und brutal die russchichen terrorsiten sind indem sie nicht auf zivilisten schießen, da können die das level auch gleich streichen


----------



## Bora (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Solche Spielinhalte anzubieten ist absolut 
erbärmlich! Als begeisterter Gamer bin ich 
extrem verärgert über derartige Entwicklungen. 

Wer braucht so etwas? 

Nein, es ist nicht vergleichbar mit Fantasy 
Shootern oder einem GTA. MW ist bewusst auf 
"real" getrimmt.

Wenn zukünftig mal wieder die WW2 Welle 
ausbricht, spielen wir dann auch SS Struppen 
und töten Zivilisten und verbrennen diese in 
Kirchen? Oder überwachen den 
Tötungsprozess im KZ? Nur um die "Intensität" 
der anderen Seite besser nachvollziehen zu 
könne?

Erbärmlich!

Das hat nichts in einem Spiel verloren und 
öffnet der jetzt schon polemisch geführten 
Killerspieldebatte Tür und Tor.

Hier sollten die Gamer klar Stellung beziehen, 
und die Gamer Magazine BITTE auch.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Tjo die szene kann man sehn wie man will...ich finds blöd das ich den selben preis für ein gekürztes produkt zahle...ich sehe ein spiel auch nur als spiel an...würde niemals ne waffe auf einen menschen richten...naja spiel ist spiel und deutschland ist in der hinsicht zu streng, da finde ich manche filme schlimmer! Naja wünsche infinity das sie ihr verkaufsziel nicht erreichen...da is nix gamer für gamer da is geldsparen un teuer verkaufen und 0 interresse, warn nur überrascht das es so gut ankam!


----------



## MjrVenom (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ich kann mich nur "schlapp" lachen ...  jez ist die mission noch mehr fürn arsch ... meiner meinung nach hätten sie die mission, von anfang an, schon draußen lassen können. 


aber ich habe mir die UNCUT version gekauft, also ist des mir schnuppe


----------



## Bora (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Habs gerade angesehen. Der Spieler schiesst 
hier nicht nur einfach auf die Zivilisten. Hier 
versuchen auch Menschen den angeschossenen 
zu Hilfe zu kommen  und ziehen sie aus der 
Gefahrenzone, der Spieler knallt die Helfer plus 
die Verletzen gleich mit über den Haufen.

DAS ist zum Kotzen!


----------



## oxygenion14 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Oh man fang doch an zu Heulen... ist nur ein spiel Oky!


----------



## wannaplay (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Alle beschweren sich...

Zitat eines Politikers: "Sinn eines Killerspiels ist es so viele zu töten wie möglich!"

Da war uns klar, so ein Spiel existiert nicht.
Jetzt beinhaltet ein Spiel einen solchen Inhalt und da halte ich diese "Zensur" doch für Sinnvoll. Nein, jetzt wird wieder gemeckert das es wieder alles zensiert wird.

Hier wird nicht auf Mutanten geschossen, auch nicht auf "menschenähnliche Wesen", nein hier wird die Tötung dargestellt von unschuldigen. In Resident Evil, Counter Strike: Source oder oder oder.. da sind keine Zivilisten, keine Unschuldigen die zu Schadne kommen.


Hier muss man doch einen Strich ziehen weil das ist verachtent. Sowas würde ich von einem Postal erwarten und nicht von einem COD


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



wannaplay schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht auf Mutanten geschossen, auch nicht auf "menschenähnliche Wesen", nein hier wird die Tötung dargestellt von unschuldigen. In Resident Evil, Counter Strike: Source oder oder oder.. da sind keine Zivilisten, keine Unschuldigen die zu Schadne kommen.
> 
> 
> Hier muss man doch einen Strich ziehen weil das ist verachtent. Sowas würde ich von einem Postal erwarten und nicht von einem COD


Naja, Töten an sich ist schlecht. Wenn ein Zivilist ein "Unschuldiger" ist, sind dann Soldaten, die ihre Heimat verteidigen "Schuldige" und ist es daher moralisch weniger verwerflich sie zu töten?


----------



## Mirror09 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hab mal ne Frage ich wohne auf der Grenze zu Holland wen ichs mir in Holland hole kan ich das auf deutsch oder englisch umstellen vllt weiß das ja jemand ???


----------



## clubfighter (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ich bin gerade zu über deise szene verärgert
ich bin normalerwiese jemand der liebr importiert, als sich gekürzte fassungenreinzuziehen
aber das sit einfach nur sinnlos grausam.
ich aknn allen nur dsa kommentar bei 4players ans herzlegen.
ich hätte nie gedacht, das iw den krieg auf deise weise darstellen will. da hätte eine zwischensequenz gereicht!
dei grausamen animationen sind in meine augen das schlimmste, das man auf komplet werlose schießen muss bzw. jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## Shadow (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

also muss sagen wenn ich den vollen preis bezahle für etwas wil ich auch das volle game haben. alles andere ist schitt.


----------



## oxygenion14 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

nur deutsch oder englisch kaufen..


----------



## Shadow (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

dann kaufe ich wieder english zahle mehr und eine woche später kommt wie beo cod wow ein patch wo nazizombies freigeschalten werden toll was soll man nun tun so ein mist


----------



## Freitag92 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Darum liebe ich Steam: bei amazon.co.uk bestellt, ca. 40€ gekostet. somit ungeschnitten, genieße dennoch steam support und kann die sprache bei bedarf umstellen.

Finde den Schnitt aber sinnfrei, da die Mission dann ihren Sinn verliert - die Grausamkeit der Terroristen darzustellen.


----------



## Master451 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ich kann irgendwie die Leute nicht verstehen, die hier über diesen "Schnitt" meckern (für mich ist es nicht mal ein Schnitt, da die Mission ja da ist). Es macht zumindestens für mich schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt Terroristen, die die Welt mit Atombomben bombardieren wollen, oder Zivilisten, die einfach auf ihren Flug warten, womöglich in den Urlaub, zur Familie oder so, abknallen muss. Daher kann ich solch eine Einschrenkung nur befürworten, denn das ging wirklich zu weit. 
 Wenn man sich im verlinkten Video die Mission anschaut, dann wird schon recht deutlich, dass es da sehr brutal zugeht. Und vor allem bei dem Ende... (ich möcht nichts weiter verraten, wer will soll es sich selbst anschauen)

 Und sich nur deswegen die englische Version zu kaufen, das finde ich schon etwas übertrieben, auch wenn sie leicht billiger ist. V.A. da es überhaupt keinen Unterschied für den Missionsausgang macht, ob man jetzt die Zivilisten abknallt oder nicht...


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



clubfighter schrieb:


> ich bin gerade zu über deise szene verärgert
> ich bin normalerwiese jemand der liebr importiert, als sich gekürzte fassungenreinzuziehen
> aber das sit einfach nur sinnlos grausam.
> ich aknn allen nur dsa kommentar bei 4players ans herzlegen.
> ...


 Deiner Meinung nach soll IW den Krieg für Deutschland also im Spiel verharmlosen?
 Finde ich nicht.
 Krieg und Terror ist nunmal grausam.Es sterben viele viele viele unbewaffnete wehrlose.
 Solange man sich darüber im klaren ist auch im Spiel ist das legitim.
 Die USK meint das man sich mit 18 Lebensjahren darüber im klaren sein kann bzw. muß.
 Man sollte generell solche Spiele nicht blind spielen.
 Deshalb gibt es auch bei allen CoD Teilen Zitate von hohen Persönlichkeiten die gerade eben das Nachdenken
 über Krieg anregen sollen.


----------



## Shadow (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

kann das video nicht sehen video removed? wo kann ich es sehen will auch urteilen


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach soll IW den Krieg für Deutschland also im Spiel verharmlosen?
> Finde ich nicht.
> Krieg und Terror ist nunmal grausam.Es sterben viele viele viele unbewaffnete wehrlose.


 In der deutschen Fassung wird nichts verharmlost,der Spieler läuft neben den Terroristen her und schaut zu, wie diese sich einzelne Zivilisten rauspicken. Das der Spieler in anderen Fassungen auch auf die Zivilisten ballern darf, stellt NULL!!! Mehrwert dar. Es ist keine Verharmlosung, kein spielerisch geringeres Vergnügen.
 Ich mag auch keine Zensuren, aber bei diesem Schnitt ist mir das zum ersten mal egal.


----------



## Tarnsocke (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Also, ich mach mir da echt Gedanken. Sollte irgendein Politiker oder von mir aus die Bild das Spiel in die Finger kriegen drehn die den Shootern n Strick draus, egal ob man in der Mission aktiv mitwirkt oder nur mitläuft. Selbst wenn die Mission irgendeine Botschaft hat, die Presse hatte teilweise nie ein Problem damit sachen aus dem Kontext zu ziehen.


----------



## Master451 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

das video gab es mal in guter qualität (siehe Update vom 3.11.), da konnte man die komplette mission anschauen; leider kann ich den Link in meinem Verlauf net aufspüren, sonst hätt ich ihn gepostet.

 google ist allerdings immer ein guter Freund in solchen dingen: modern warfare 2 no russian eingeben und es müsste kommen
 steht ja auch da, man spielt nen geheimagenten, der bei den Terroristen eingeschleust wurde.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deiner Meinung nach soll IW den Krieg für Deutschland also im Spiel verharmlosen?
> ...


 Ok.Da kann ich wohl zustimmen.
 Kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## UthaSnake (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Oh man ... man kann in so vielen Foren lesen "Ich habs storniert!" "ich hohl mir die UK fassung!" "Zum glück hab ich noch nichts bestellt!"  dann könnte man echt KOTZEN !!!!

Die Gamergemeinde regt sich auf wenn die "Killerspiele" in die Mangel genommen werde, aber genau mit diesen Sprüchen zeigen diese Menschen die traurige Realität.. nämlich die das sie sich das Game EXTRA aus dem Ausland importieren lassen nur um 2 fucking Minutes auf wehrlose Menschen zu ballern! Diese "Zensur" wenn man es überhaubt so nennen kann ist doch wirklich scheißegal!

Wer sich das Game extra aus dem Ausland holt nur damit er auf wehrlose Passanten schießen KÖNNTE (denn das ist ja nicht der grund sich das game im ausland zu holen, sondern vielmehr der damit der amer zeigen kann wie Anti er doch ist - SCHWACHSINN!!!) hat meines Erachtens irgednwie ein problem!

Vor einiger Zeit fand ich diese Mission selbst noch zum kotzen, muss aber sagen das IW hier einfach nur ein Thema zeigen möchte! in der heutigen zeit MUSST du leute schocken um ihnen ein brisantes Thema näher zu bringen - liegt einfach daran das sich der Mensch aus den medien, Filmen usw.... einfach an brisante Themen arg gewöhnt hat!

Also an alle die froh sind noch nichts bestellt zu haben oder empärt über diese lächerliche "zensur" sind sei nur eins gesagt... GAME OVER


----------



## slaindevil (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Also wer echt gedacht hat, dass die deutsche Kontrolle das Spiel einfach so durchwinkt, dem kann man echt nicht helfen...

 UK Version ist seit 3 Monaten vorbestellt für 27 Euro...

 Am Dienstag darf es losgehen. Ich freu mich.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Hätte Activision mal früher davon berichtet, das hätte einiges an Diskussion in diesem Forum erspart. Bedanken wir uns also bei der USK, die den Kritikern nun auch bis ins Detail vorkaut, wie man sich in der Mission zu verhalten hat. Die meisten wären anscheinend tatsächlich nicht von selbst darauf gekommen...





muellerbow schrieb:


> Diese dreckigen USK-********* >.&lt


 Wundert mich, dass ihr beiden "Gamer" offenbar nicht wisst, dass die USK noch NIE auch nur irgendein Spiel verändert oder zensiert hat. Das machen die Hersteller und verheimlichen das offenbar auch noch durch Haarspalterei.


----------



## alep (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich finde das gut, hier geht es um Jugendschutz und für Kinder sind die Senen echt ungeeignet, auserdem ist es schon etwas hart, wenn man auf Zivelisten schießt...die die es Uncut wollen bestellen sich die Uk Version, die Usk will nicht den Erwachsenen schaden , sondern die Kinder schützten, ich bauch das nicht und hole mir die Usk 18 Version


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Viele haben hier Recht.Auf beiden Seiten wie ich meine.Es ist auf jeden Fall kontrovers und ich gebe einigen hier Recht die sagen das das ShooterGenre sowas derzeit zumindest in Deutschland (denn andere länder haben damit weniger bis gar keine Probleme) nicht gebrauchen kann.
Kann ich alles nachvollziehen.
Auf der anderen Seite sind nicht alle die uncut spielen wollen und sich das Spiel trotzdem aus dem Ausland holen potenzielle Amokläufer.
Den irgendwie tendiert jetzt der Thread dahin.


----------



## Pit0786 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich finde die Zensur doch recht merkürdig... Mann kann zwar noch auf  "Geiseln"/Passanten schiessen verliert aber ... Ergibt doch mit dem gestellten auftrag garkeinen sinn... Es sei denn man bekommt von seinem Chef (Nicht Terrorist) den Befehl keine Wehrlosen Menschen umzuschiessen, dann is das wieder i.O..

Interessant ist auch das einige sich hier Künstlich aufregen (Gehirnwäsche?) über die Kommentare einiger Spieler...  Man kann doch auch ganz Cool seine Meinung über dieses Verhalten/Äusserungen kunt tuen.
Ebenso die Aufregungen über die USK, die wie schon erwähnt, nix am Spiel umprogrammieren. Sie schaffen lediglich die Rahmen für eine Altersfreigabe.

Mir Persönlich wäre es Lieber gewesen wenn die Entwickler daraus ein Video gemacht hätten, oder wenigstens ein Blackout und die schiesserei im Zeitraffer (Natürlich mit den Hintergrund geräuschen  ).


----------



## megahummel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Na klar Jungendschutz. Ich verstehe das Jugendschutz.  Lustig. Kinder müssen geschützt werden. 

Wer hat denn hier überlesen, dass das Spiel ab 18 ist? Nicht das ich nicht der Meinung wäre, dass manch ein 18 jähriger nicht unbedingt als ein Erwachsener zu behandeln ist, aber  dieser Mensch ist 18 und sollte nach Deutschem Recht auch Spiele ab 18 spielen dürfen. 
Aber was, außer dem Stichwort ZENSUR, würde denn darauf passen, dass wir in good old germany eine geschnittene Version für JEDEN Menschen bekommen?

Zum Glück hab ich die PCGI Version aus den UK. Ich weiß schon warum ich lieber da bestell.


----------



## fak3er (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



alep schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut, hier geht es um Jugendschutz und für Kinder sind die Senen echt ungeeignet, auserdem ist es schon etwas hart, wenn man auf Zivelisten schießt...die die es Uncut wollen bestellen sich die Uk Version, die Usk will nicht den Erwachsenen schaden , sondern die Kinder schützten, ich bauch das nicht und hole mir die Usk 18 Version


 also ich bin für eine abwandlung der mission hätte man besser amchen können z.b
  als Zivilist unbewaffent  vor den terroristen flüchten

 aber  mit dem Argument "kinder schützen"? das spiel ist USK 18 und sollte nicht von Kindern gespielt werden, wenn es trozdem soweit kommt haben die Eltern ihre aufsichtspflicht verletzt .


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



alep schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut, hier geht es um Jugendschutz und für Kinder sind die Senen echt ungeeignet, auserdem ist es schon etwas hart, wenn man auf Zivelisten schießt...die die es Uncut wollen bestellen sich die Uk Version, die Usk will nicht den Erwachsenen schaden , sondern die Kinder schützten, ich bauch das nicht und hole mir die Usk 18 Version


  Ja.Es geht um Jugendschutz.
  Mit 18 Jahren ist man hier in diesem Land Erwachsen.Mann kann in eine eigene Wohnung ziehen,Auto fahren und dann auch  in den Krieg nach Afghanistan geschickt werden.
  Deshalb darf man auch mit 18 dieses Spiel spielen.Warum also CUT für die P18 Version?


----------



## The-Death-99 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Frage: hatte der Autor der Quickpoll etwas, was man eine Grundausbildung im Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache nennen könnte? "Unwahrheit" hört sich doch sehr holprig an, man könnte auch einfach sagen "hat Activision gelogen?" oder frei nach Luther "hat uns Activision verarscht?".


----------



## JayStarr (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

nun ja ich halte nichts von gecutteten versionen, wobei dieser cut nicht wirklich stört... aber mal ehrlich ein paar wochen nach release ist doch sowieso sowas wie ein uncut patch raus also was solls...


----------



## osstriker6 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> alep schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde das gut, hier geht es um Jugendschutz und für Kinder sind die Senen echt ungeeignet, auserdem ist es schon etwas hart, wenn man auf Zivelisten schießt...die die es Uncut wollen bestellen sich die Uk Version, die Usk will nicht den Erwachsenen schaden , sondern die Kinder schützten, ich bauch das nicht und hole mir die Usk 18 Version
> ...


 Ihr macht euch lächerlich! ehrlich, ist doch völlig egal ob soetwas rausgeschnitten wird, oder habt ihr so freude daran zivilisten umzulegen??? ist doch krank sich über soetwas aufzuregen.
 ich würde nichts sagen wenn wieder grafische elemente, ganze szenen od ähnliches fehlen würde!

 mfg


----------



## zombiefresser (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

falsch kollege ultio....


  meine deutsche  ccs version wurde nachträglich von steam mit einem anti violance patch zensiert.........


----------



## Zapman2010 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Deutschland, 

www.youtube.com/watch

 kann man nur wegziehen


----------



## baummonster (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



osstriker6 schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch lächerlich! ehrlich, ist doch völlig egal ob soetwas rausgeschnitten wird, oder habt ihr so freude daran zivilisten umzulegen??? ist doch krank sich über soetwas aufzuregen.
> ich würde nichts sagen wenn wieder grafische elemente, ganze szenen od ähnliches fehlen würde!
> 
> mfg


 
 QFT, mehr brauch man da echt nich zu sagen


----------



## PMP161316 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich werde mir dieses verkorkste Spiel nicht 
kaufen. Jeden Tag kommen weitere 
"Schreckensmeldungen" über CoD6:MW2 ...
Schon alleine die Einschränkungen durch das 
IWNet und das Fehlen von Ded. Server ist eine 
Unverschämtheit.
Als ich nun das Video über die Mission "No 
Russian" zu Gesicht bekam, sah ich mich in 
meinem Vorhaben dieses Spiel zu boykottieren 
bestätigt. In einem Spiel wie Call of Duty will ich 
als Soldat Missionen durchführen und nicht in 
die Rolle der Terroristen schlüpfen um 
unschuldige und unbewaffnete Zivilisten 
abzuschlachten ! Das geht einfach zu weit!
Und um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, 
wird die Fan-Gemeinde noch belogen. Schon 
vor langem wurde immer wieder bekräftigt, 
dass es in der Deutschen Version keine 
Zensur geben wird. Kurz vor Release ist die 
Deutsche Version dann auf einmal doch von 
der Zensur betroffen. Einfach unglaublich !
Ich habe keine Einwände, dass diese Level 
fehlt oder ähnliches, ABER zu behaupten es 
gäbe keine Zensur, und dann gibt es sie doch, 
dass ist schlicht und einfach eine LÜGE 
seitens Activision.
Und daher bin ich der Meinung, dass wir, die 
potentiellen Kuden, auch dementsprechend 
reagieren und dieses Spiel in den 
Verkaufsregalen unbeachtet liegen lassen 
sollten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

PMP161316


----------



## Slartibartfas30 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich freue mich wie sehr viele Menschen auf dieser Welt auf dieses Spiel, u. a. liegt es auch an der Werbung und jeden Schnipsel den wir Fans aufgreifen können. Aber erst uncut und dann sowas. OK. ich finde die aktion auf dem flughafen als terrorist viel zu übertrieben. muss nicht sein. wenn wir wirklich eine zukunft haben wollen in der es ego shooter gibt, sollten solche scenen nicht entwickelt werden. too much. aber kurz vor dem reslease, wo jeder fan schon aufgeregt zittert vor neugierde und kreuze auf dem kalender macht DÜRFEN KEINE FINALEN KÜRZUNGEN AUFTRETEN. total gemein. normalerweise müsste jeder von seinem vor-kauf zurücktreten, weil es nicht dem entspricht was man bestellte. 
(MIr geht es hier allein um das PRINZIP)


----------



## DocMartens (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

iss doch zum kotzen ... warum sollten die amis sowas spielen dürfen nur wir net? rennen wir deutschen schneller amok oder was? so eine gequirlte scheisse schon wieder. es ärgert mich jedesmal und ist die BEVORMUNDUNG noch so klein!


----------



## muertel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich bin gespannt wieviel Spielspass dieser Level den Redakteuren von PcGames bietet    

  DAS möchte ich nicht bewerten müssen, man sieht ja in der Community hier wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen... Und ich wurde heute überrascht, von 4players.de: Der Kommentar hier http://www.4players.de/4player... ist einfach super geschrieben, sowas erwarte ich auch hier gelle


----------



## movieaddict (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

mal ganz abgesehen vom content ist das natürlich mal wieder zensur!

und was den content angeht: das muss jeder selber wissen. ich persönlich mache mir lieber selber ein bild von dem ganzen und ziehe dann mein fazit. bis jetzt hört sich das level sehr fragwürdig an, aber sachen werden andauernd aus dem context gerissen. ich sag net dass dem hier so ist. aber die möglichkeit besteht solange es eh noch keiner durchgespielt hat.

zensur ist zensur. scheissegal was es für n content ist. geschnitten ist geschnitten und das finde ich bei einem artikel ohne jugendfreigabe absolut unverständlich. der gewaltverherrlichungsparagraph kann mir gestohlen bleiben. ist ja wie fast alles immer geschmacks- u. auslegungssache....


----------



## gothicmaster3 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

video ist weg
macht mal n neues rin
anderer hoster oder so


----------



## QU41D (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Uahahahaha! Ich lach mich schlapp. Geht die Verarsche also weiter? Find das echt lustig wie auf Amazon steht "Uncut Version!" (besonders das ! ). Was die da alles abziehen um ihre gierige Geldgeilheit im Maximalen zu befriedigen. Dreckig und verlogen das Ganze bis zum geht nicht mehr. Selbst schuld wer sich diesen Müll kauft!!!


----------



## project74 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Wayne.. Gibt ja 2 "Deutsche" Versionen. 1x die Kastrierte, die keiner kauft und 1x die A Version.
Ich bevorzuge seid langen nur noch Importware aus US/UK und manchmal aus Östereich. Geh auf die 40 zu und kann selbst entscheiden, wieviel Gewalt ich mir zumuten kann. Die Zensur in Deutschland hat nix mit Jugendschutz zu tun, oder steht auf diesem hässlichen roten Schild "bis 18 nicht verkäuflich" ? Meine Auffassund ist, alles was für Erwachsene angeboten wird, sollte grundsätzlich frei von Zensur sein. Denn dies verstösst gegen das GG. Ich lass mir von niemanden vorschreiben, wieviel, was und wo ich meine Informationen, egal ob Nachrichten, Musik/Film oder Bücher/Spiel usw. konsumiere. Warum will Deutschland die Welt in die wir leben - ob nun real oder virtuell - als schöne heile Welt verkaufen ? Woher soll man wissen, welche Konsequenzen mein oder andere ihr Handeln haben kann, wenn die Folgen zensiert sind ? Jugendschutz ja, aber dann bitte richtig. Wenn ein Produkt nur eingeschränkt oder nicht für "Kinder" zumutbar ist, sollte es generell erst ab 18 und somit unzensiert sein. Spart der Wirtschaft hauffen Geld, da man keine Extrawürste für Deutschland braten muss. Wobei noch die Frage im Raum steht: Wie misst man Zumutbarkeit ? Wer definiert dies und entscheidet über andere Befinden ? Die FSK ? Die Politikier ? Die Verwirrten , die lieber der BILD glauben, anstatt mal ihr eigenes Hirn zu aktivieren ? Was gestern einem 16jährigen völlig unzumutbar erschien, ist heute die normalste Sache der Welt. Frag mal ein afrikanisches Kind, wenn es seine Eltern sterben sieht egal ob Hunger oder Gewalt. Ich glaub nicht, dass diese entsprechenden Szenen zensiert sind. Das ist nunmal unsere Welt und unsere Zeit. Wenn man davon ausgeht, das in einem Spiel 20min Gewalt zu sehen ist, und das mit dem TV vergleicht,  kommt man auf 6-8h Gewalt. Was ist wohl schlimmer ? Zuschaun ? oder selbst entscheiden und daraus vielleicht lernen ?


----------



## RoChris (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich  fand es gut das dem deutschen "volljährigen Spieler" nicht die entscheidung genommen wurde etwas zu erleben das er wohl zu verarbeiten in der Lage sein sollte.
Tja... nix da. Wie war das? Mit 40 aus der Pubertät? 

 Es ist mittlerweile schon so schlimm mit der bevormundung das man sich gar ned mehr drüber wundert/aufregt...und genau DAS ist das problem auf dauer. Mit der Zeit werden die Aufschreie immer leiser und danach kommt der nächste "einschnitt" und es beginnt von vorne......

Auch wenns aus nem Film ist: Freeiiiheeiiiit!


----------



## Shadow (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ist den noch mehr geschnitten oder nur das ich nicht aud passanten ballern kann? wenn das nur die zensur ist und alles andere vorhanden ist geht die deutsche version auch ob ich nun 5 min auf leute baller oder nur zuschauer jacke wie Hose.
Weis jemand ob nur das zensiert wurde? 
Gruß 

Shadow


----------



## e30micha (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ohje, bald werden in Deutschland die Männer kastriert ( Phallus wird abgeschnitten ), man könnte ja gewaltbereite Kinder zeugen Oo. Das muss natürlich geschnitten werden 

 Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt...


----------



## nullskill (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

gut so!


----------



## AzraelSEt (6. November 2009)

*AW:*

Modern Warfare 2 wird der Epic Fail des Jahres! 
Infinity Wards ist unten durch, erst die Sache mit dem Multiplayer, jetzt das....
was kommt als nächstes? Starforce Kopierschutz? Nur eine Aktivierung bei Securom? 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## crackajack (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



muertel schrieb:


> Der Kommentar hier http://www.4players.de/4player... ist einfach super geschrieben


absolute Zustimmung  



> Ob so eine Szene überhaupt nötig ist, hat auch nicht die gesellschaftliche Moral oder gar die Politik zu entscheiden, sondern einzig und allein die Regie. Und in diesem Fall hat sie versagt. Ich schüttle als erwachsener Spieler darüber den Kopf, dass man _diese potenziell bedrückende Perspektive auf so  dilettantische und heuchlerische Art und Weise präsentiert_.
> ....
> Unterm Strich hat die Spielwelt hier nichts gewonnen als weitere Gegner und einen _schlagenden Beweis für ihre dramaturgische Rückständigkeit_.


genau meine Meinung


> Ich freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf Heavy Rain!


ich auch


----------



## cryer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ob es da nicht besser gewesen wäre, die Passage einfach zu verkürzen,  man erschießt drei vier Leute und rennt danach zum Wagen...weiß ich nicht. Generell finde ich den Einsatz dieses Abschnitts unnötig. Um Makarov unsympathisch zu machen, hätten auch Kleinigkeiten gereicht, von mir aus ein Zeitungsartikel, der die Flughafen Geschichte erzählt und auf den Verletzten Amerikaner eingeht... Aber da ist bei den Entwicklern wohl irgendeine Schaltstelle im Hirn durchgebrannt... Zig Möglichkeiten eine Geschichte spannend zu erzählen, aber man greift zur primitivsten.
Den "Schnitt" der deutschen Fassung finde ich aber leider auch ziemlich unsinnig. Hoffentlich kann man die Passage überspringen. 5 Minuten rumlaufen muss ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## crackajack (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



cryer schrieb:


> 5 Minuten rumlaufen muss ja auch nicht sein...


5 Minuten "vernünftiges" Nichsttun fände ich allemal besser wie diese Szene.
 Vielleicht die Autofahrt dahin beiwohnen und dabei Multiple Choice Antworten geben müssen. Wenn man es richtig macht, dann erwirbt man das Vertrauen, wenn nicht ist man das erste Opfer und Game Over. Und erst in einer Nachfolgemission des Spielcharakters Flashbackmässig Videoschnippsel zeigen was man angestellt hat um das Vertrauen auf Probe erst zu bekräftigen.


----------



## cryer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Um nicht missverstanden zu werden: ich meinte mit 5 Minuten rumlaufen die Tatsache, dass man die Szene somit ja trotzdem erlebt, die meiner Meinung nach unnötig ist. Irgendwie erinnert mich der Mechanismus an das Sperren von Internetseiten mit gewissen Inhalten. Die Seiten bleiben online, aber ich kann sie halt aus Deutschland nicht aufrufen. Der Gewaltinhalt und das sinnlose Gemetzel, welches lediglich als brutaler Schauwert ins Spiel fand, bleibt bestehen, ich darf zusehen, aber nicht selbst eingreifen... Ob 5 Minuten durch die Szenarie marschieren nun weniger auf die Psyche wirkt, als mitballern, kann ich nicht sagen, soweit kam ich in Psychologie nie....

 Im Grund wäre eine kleine Videosequenz, in welcher der "Gute" blutend am Boden liegt und in einem kurzen Flashback die Geschehenisse in kurzen Szenen nochmals "durchlebt" weit besser gewesen. Gerade IW und die CoD Reihe sind doch immer gerne genommene Beispiele dafür, wie man mit Zwischensequenzen und Skripten eine Geschichte erzählt. Wieso man hier diese Art des Erzählens so plakativ gewählt hat, wissen wohl nur die Entwickler... 

 @crackajack Ich stimme somit mit dir überein. 5 Minuten das Geschehen richtig erzählen wäre besser, als 5 Minuten bei der Schlachtplatte dabei sein zu müssen.


----------



## Olsen84 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Diese Szene ist der absolute Gipfel der Dreistigkeit! Dadurch werden weder Menschen belehrt, noch bekomme ich als Konsument Hass auf eine Spielfigur (wie das hier schon wieder von den ganz Schlauen unter uns analysiert wurde). Das ist Gewaltverherrlichung pur und Ende. Kriechende, schreiende Menschen, die sich in Schutz bringen wollen und einfach niedergemetzelt werden. Da hört der Spaß ganz einfach auf.

   Was aber noch wesentlich schlimmer ist als dieses widerliche Spiel (welches mit Sicherheit keinen Cent von meinem Konto einbringen wird), sind einige Kommentare hier. 
   Ist es wirklich schon so weit, dass ihr sinnloses Gemetzel braucht, um den "Sinn" einer Kampagne zu verstehen? Jede kurze Szene, jeder Kommentar, jeder Text hätte die Sachlage ebenso verdeutlichen können, um dem Spieler zu berichten, worum es sich im weiteren Spielverlauf dreht. Es gibt nicht den Hauch eines Grundes, derartige Bilder einzuspielen. Denn wenn man solche Szenen als Grund dafür nimmt, "wutig werden zu dürfen, um gerechtfertigt am Rechner zu ballern" (wie es hier bereits sinngemäß geschrieben wurde - immerhin muss man nachfühlen dürfen, warum man in den folgenden Szenarien auf "Menschen" schießt), wird das Prinzip eines Computerspiels bereist völlig fehlinterpretiert. Und genau an diesem Punkt - wozu es aber den meisten Zockern ganz einfach an Bildung und kritischer Distanz zu einem Medium fehlt - gibt es Killerspieldebatten. 

   Zum Kommentar der 40jährigen Person gibts zudem nichts weiter als ein Kopfschütteln zu sagen. Wer mit 40 noch nicht fähig ist, von dem völlig unreflektierten Totschlagargument "ich bin aber alt genug" abzuweichen bzw. dermaßen an einem solchen Thema vorbei zu argumentieren, dem würde ich dringendst empfehlen, diese Freizeitbeschäftigung aufzugeben und sich endlich mal ein Buch zu kaufen.


----------



## Wamboland (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Die Szene ist wirklich gerenzwertig, aber wenn ich sowas schon einbaue, dann ist das ändern der Grundbedingungen doch klar Selbstzensur. 

 Meiner Meinung nach ist so eine Szene sogar vertretbar wenn es in den Kontext der Mission passt und entsprechend konfliktbehaftet umgesetzt wird. 

 Es gibt ja auch Kinofilme wo der Held oder ein eigentlich guter Charakter zu so ähnlichen Taten gezwungen ist um seine Identität zu waren o.ä., daher sprich mMn nicht soviel gegen so eine Szene.


----------



## HanFred (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Diese Szene ist der absolute Gipfel der Dreistigkeit! Dadurch werden weder Menschen belehrt, noch bekomme ich als Konsument Hass auf eine Spielfigur (wie das hier schon wieder von den ganz Schlauen unter uns analysiert wurde). Das ist Gewaltverherrlichung pur und Ende. Kriechende, schreiende Menschen, die sich in Schutz bringen wollen und einfach niedergemetzelt werden. Da hört der Spaß ganz einfach auf.


   es sollte vermutlich etwas wie ein antikriegsfilm sein, also sehr direkt und schockierend. dafür ist die szene allerdings einfach nicht gut genug gemacht worden. man sieht ziemlich passiv einem haufen pixelmenschen beim virtuellen sterben zu und das berührt mich ehrlich gesagt wenig bis gar nicht in dieser form.


----------



## Olsen84 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



HanFred schrieb:


> es sollte vermutlich etwas wie ein antikriegsfilm sein, also sehr direkt und schockierend. dafür ist die szene allerdings einfach nicht gut genug gemacht worden.


 Das ist meiner Ansicht nach sogar eine logische Begründung. Bleibt die Frage, inwiefern diese Szene als Antikrieg vom Spiel selbst reflektiert wird. Und ich wage ganz stark zu bezweifeln, dass IW den pädagogischen Aufwand betreibt, den diese Szene benötigt. Ein "Jetzt haben sie gesehen, wie böse ihre Gegner sind" ist dafür definitiv nicht ausreichend. Das hätte, wie bereits geschrieben, weit weniger Gewalt ebenso erreichen können.
 Und eben genau aus diesem Grund - weil ein COD ein Actionshooter sein soll, welcher, um den Spielspaß am Leben zu erhalten, eben kaum ausführlich über das Gesehene sprechen wird - hat dieser Grad an Gewalt nichts auf einem Medium verloren, welches von jeder x-beliebigen Person bezogen werden kann.


----------



## Olsen84 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



HanFred schrieb:


> man sieht ziemlich passiv einem haufen pixelmenschen beim virtuellen sterben zu und das berührt mich ehrlich gesagt wenig bis gar nicht in dieser form.


 Was sicherlich vielen Personen so geht. Das glaube ich Dir durchaus. Es sollte nur eben immer bedacht werden, dass es eben Menschen gibt, die sich da sehr wohl hinenversetzen bzw. dies als Anspurn nehmen, sich die nächsten Minuten/Stunden die Finger an der Maus wundzuhauen.


----------



## cryer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

@Wamboland

 Kinofilme= passive Rezeption
 Spiel=aktive Interaktion

 Während man im Film dem Helden /Anti-Helden bei der Arbeit zusieht, wird man in einem Spiel (wenn es funktioniert, was die CoD Spiele meist tun) zum Helden.
 Aus dem reinen Zusehen wird damit ein Akt des Eintauchens. Damit bleiben die beiden Medien voneinander getrennt und sind schwer miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## wackel134 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Und ich kanns nich spielen , habs zwar schon dank Gamesonly.at aber der Key lässt sich nicht aktivieren ^^ -.-


----------



## cryer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

offizieller Termin: 10.11.09 ^^


----------



## chieftec999 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ist diese Mission in der deutschen uncut vorhanden?


----------



## HanFred (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > man sieht ziemlich passiv einem haufen pixelmenschen beim virtuellen sterben zu und das berührt mich ehrlich gesagt wenig bis gar nicht in dieser form.
> ...


   hätte ich sicherlich auch gemacht, wenn ich noch 16 jahre alt und irgendwie an das spiel gekommen wäre.
 aber abgesehen davon, dass mich "Call Of Duty" sowieso nicht interessiert, finde ich virtuelles meucheln von "zivilisten" nicht mehr interessant. ausser es ist lustig inszeniert wie in Postal 2.


----------



## HanFred (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



chieftec999 schrieb:


> Ist diese Mission in der deutschen uncut vorhanden?


   du darfst nur auf gegner mit waffen schiessen, ansonsten wohl ja.
 sehr glaubwürdig, dass die anderen terroristen nicht bemerken, dass man kaum schiesst.


----------



## Olsen84 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



HanFred schrieb:


> Olsen84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > HanFred schrieb:
> ...


 Glaub mir, das hat mit 16 relativ wenig zu tun. Und nur weil man mit 18 Auto fahren darf und als Volljährig bezeichnet wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sowohl geistig als auch psychisch gefestigt ist. Das kann man selbst an 25jährigen Studenten sehen


----------



## HanFred (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das hat mit 16 relativ wenig zu tun. Und nur weil man mit 18 Auto fahren darf und als Volljährig bezeichnet wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sowohl geistig als auch psychisch gefestigt ist. Das kann man selbst an 25jährigen Studenten sehen


   ich habe von mir selbst gesprochen. wir wollen jetzt hier keine diskussion über das alter lostreten.


----------



## DestinysHand (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Infinity Fail die zweite!!
Uncut angekündigt und jetzt doch cut !
Für mich ein weiterer Grund mein Geld woanders zu investieren!LOL
Kommt mir vor wie ne Geheimdiestmasche diese Propaganda xD! Ein augenscheinlich "perfektes" Konstrukt aus Information und Desinformation! 
FAIL - WOOOOOOT ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



HanFred schrieb:


> chieftec999 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist diese Mission in der deutschen uncut vorhanden?
> ...


 
  Da wird dann sicher ein Patch durch das Netz gehen der das "Game Over" wenn man auf unbewaffnete schießt rückgängig macht.
  Eine deutschsprachige Österreichversion gibt es meineserachtens nicht oder?
  Also komplett uncut is wirklich nur die englsiche oder hab ich da was überlesen?Weiß es jemand ganz genau?

  Naja, ich werde mir die deutsche holen.In der Gesamtheit betrachtet lege ich mehr Wert auf ein komplett deutsche Spiel als auf die eine geschnittene Szene obwohl ich 100 % Uncutfan bin.
  Oder man holt sich die englische und patch die dann auf Deutsch.Soll ja bei CoD4 auch möglich gewesen sein. 

*Edit:*
 Sehe grad auf gameware ist das recht übersichtlich angeboten.
 Hat sich somit erledigt meine Frage oben.


----------



## DestinysHand (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Irgendwie kommt mir dabei ne Frage aus Departed - Unter Feinden in den Sinn.
Vorher sagt er man müsse sich entscheiden was man will Polizist oder Verbrecher.
"Was macht es für einen Unterschied wenn man in den Lauf einer geladenen Waffe blickt?"
So oder so sterben am Ende Menschen und ob es nun Zivielisten oder Terroristen oder Marines sind ist dabei doch völlig egal !
Das kommt geradezu wie eine Rechtfertigung rüber die es legitimisiert gleiches mit gleichem zu vergelten ! Mittelalter wir kommen ! Auf zum Duell! LOL
Die Tatsache das so en Szenario eher abschreckend ist als animierend finde ich in dem Sinne sehr viel schlüssiger!
Es ist mal wieder Erziehungssache und wie die Betroffenen(also die Spieler) die Situation bewertenn und damit umgehen! Wiedermal Stichwort : !!!MEDIENKOMPETENZ!!!
Jeder Mensch ist das Produkt seiner Umgebung und umgekehrt.
Wobei Ausgrenzung nicht selten zu Resignation führt ,die alles nur schlimmer Macht! Also Stock aus dem Ars..! Und Mund auf!


----------



## trippleyyy (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

der einzige grund für solche lv sind, dass sich die leute aufregen und das spiel besprochen wird. = $$$
natürlich ist dieser lv an sich vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## XIII13 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



DestinisHand schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir dabei ne Frage aus Departed - Unter Feinden in den Sinn.
> Vorher sagt er man müsse sich entscheiden was man will Polizist oder Verbrecher.
> "Was macht es für einen Unterschied wenn man in den Lauf einer geladenen Waffe blickt?"
> So oder so sterben am Ende Menschen und ob es nun Zivielisten oder Terroristen oder Marines sind ist dabei doch völlig egal !
> ...


 
 Jep, und das beste ist ja, das man sich am Anfang von MW2 allerhand nationalistischen Scheiß anhören muss. In dem Zusammenhang finde ich das ganze sogar noch schlimmer. Hat sicher eine tolle Wirkung auf die Jugendlichen da drüben.


----------



## kennydiez (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Dann wird auf jeden Fall der Uncut Patch fürs Spiel runtergeladen. Ist mir zwar eigentlich egal, aber ich lass keine Zensur zu!


----------



## Goldbaersche (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich find, wenn uncut draufsteht,dann sollte auch uncut drin sein! 
Bei Amazon und diversen anderen Online-Händlern steht nämlich überall in der Beschreibung "dt. Uncut-Version". Dürfen die das dann überhaupt so verkaufen? Weicht die dt. Version dann nicht von der Produktbeschreibung ab? Ich finde den Level zwar auch überflüssig, aber hier gehts mir ums Prinzip.


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



zombiefresser schrieb:


> falsch kollege ultio....
> 
> 
> meine deutsche  ccs version wurde nachträglich von steam mit einem anti violance patch zensiert.........


   Ach komm, das ist doch unser so supergut informierter Experte. Außer ihm hat doch keiner den Durchblick.
 Da kannst Du doch nicht einfach sagen, daß er falsch liegt. 
 Ich meine, wenn ER sich schon irrt, was soll denn dann als nächstes kommen? Sodom und Gomorrha!


----------



## STF (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass es doch Cut wird.
 Naja, ich schaue mal ob es eine andere deutschprachige Uncut geben wird.
 Denn irgendwie trau ich der Sache nicht, dass das die einzige Änderung sein soll...


----------



## Bangheader (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

ich finde cod6 irgendwie immer schlechter...
ich weiß das es ein super Spiel ist aber Activision ist einfach unverschähmt!
Diese Mission finde ich auch doof weil es keine Motivation gibt (man kan warscheinlich nicht sterben, es gibt keine Rache gefühle...)


----------



## NH2 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich glaube man kann sterben.


----------



## Gomorra10 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

lol! Sogar andere Download-Portale boykottieren CoD6 > http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/egoshooter/2310339/modern_warfare_2.html

Wegen Steampflicht^^ hehe


----------



## chrisssi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Oh mein Gott.... Is zwar an sich nicht unbedingt schlimm aber es regt mich auf ...
Wenn jetzt noch so n paar Sc****s Ungereimtheiten auftauchen dann bestell ich das spiel ab!!


----------



## STF (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Gomorra10 schrieb:


> lol! Sogar andere Download-Portale boykottieren CoD6 > http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc...
> 
> Wegen Steampflicht^^ hehe


  Aber auch nur um ihrerseits PR zu machen. Konkurrenz halt.    
  "Schau, dort fährt der PR-Zug. Da springen wir mal schnell mit auf!"


----------



## clayman88 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Find ich bekloppt, dass es trotzdem mit uncut beworben wird.

Grenzt fast schon an einem Sachmangel der gekauften Ware nach § 434 BGB..


----------



## lenymo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



clayman88 schrieb:


> Find ich bekloppt, dass es trotzdem mit uncut beworben wird.
> 
> Grenzt fast schon an einem Sachmangel der gekauften Ware nach § 434 BGB..


   Ist doch praktisch schnell durchspielen und dann Geld zurück verlangen.


----------



## Waterfox (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Gut so 
Warum sollte auch ein Agent Zivilisten erschießen dürfen? Nachher vorm Kriegsgericht würde er nie damit durchkommen das er Zivilisten erschossen hat nur damit seine Tarnung nicht auffliegt!!! Ich bitte ich euch! In dem Sinne ist diese Änderung nur Realismus fördernd, und das ist es ja, womit die "Pro Killer Mission Leute" immer im PC games Forum argumentiert haben.


----------



## Pietiman (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Das wäre ja krank wenn man in der Deutschen fassung zivis killen könnte.

Gott sei dank ist das geschnitten (uffffff).


----------



## Xorydol (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Trotzdem ist es nun geschnitten, wer UNCUT draufschreibt lügt,
 ach ja, bei GTA4 stört es ja auch keinen, dass man Zivis töten KANN(ja kann, wie auch in der restlichen Welt in Call of Duty MW2.

 ach ja, zum Thema Kriegsgericht........... Wenn jemand mit ner Bombe 2000(oder mehr) Zivilisten tötet, weil er einen Befehl ausgeführt hat........dann ist das im Grunde dasselbe, der Agent führt nur einen Befehl aus........


----------



## project74 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



> Olsen84
> ......
> Zum Kommentar der 40jährigen Person gibts zudem nichts weiter als ein Kopfschütteln zu sagen. Wer mit 40 noch nicht fähig ist, von dem völlig unreflektierten Totschlagargument "ich bin aber alt genug" abzuweichen bzw. dermaßen an einem solchen Thema vorbei zu argumentieren, dem würde ich dringendst empfehlen, diese Freizeitbeschäftigung aufzugeben und sich endlich mal ein Buch zu kaufen...



Geht mir nicht im den Inhalt des Spiels, sondern um Zensur allgemein. Aber muss du nicht verstehen. 
PS. : Ich hab mehr Bücher als du dir vorstellen kannst und alle gelesen.
Das diese besagte Szene so dargestellt wird, ist nicht mein Fehler. Beschwer dich beim Papst oder bei der Ulla oder bei Activision.


----------



## Pietiman (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Hier gehts um den direkten auftrag Zivilisten zu töten und das ist nicht akzeptabel (aus meiner sicht jeder hatt ja seine eigene und die respektiere ich) Ich bin grundsätzlich nicht gegen ego Shooter da ich ja selber ego shooter fan bin.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Nein, du hast lediglich den Auftrag dem "Bösen" zu folgen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Die Konkurrenz hat sich in einer Kolumne auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt: www.gamestar.de/kolumnen/2310352/modern_warfare_2_killt_die_spielekultur_.html


----------



## Tarnsocke (6. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz hat sich in einer Kolumne auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt: www.gamestar.de/kolumnen/2310352/modern_warfare_2_killt_die_spielekultur_.html


 "Hätte man tatsächlich ein Empfinden für das Leid der Opfern solcher
 Verbrechen schaffen, also Empathie erzeugen wollen, wäre die
 Perspektive eines der Opfer die richtige gewesen, nicht die
 reaktionslose Beobachter- oder sogar Mittäterrolle."

 Is doch das was ich sage...


----------



## Birdy84 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Tarnsocke schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Konkurrenz hat sich in einer Kolumne auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt: www.gamestar.de/kolumnen/2310352/modern_warfare_2_killt_die_spielekultur_.html
> ...


   Genau! Wo ist plötzlich GR0BI75, der den unglaublichen Tiefsinn dieses Levels und die tolle Darstellung gelobt hat? Die Kommentare von der Gamestar und 4Players.de spiegeln genau das wieder, was der Großteil der Kritiker von uns bereits gesagt hat.


----------



## Gehle (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

schonmal jemand nachgedacht über was sich hier eigentlich aufgeregt wird? es geht um einen level aus dem sp!!! ich schätze mal das sich doch 99% der käufer das spiel wegen dem mp holen. die verkaufsstrategie ist schon genial. kurz vor erscheinen bringt man es durch sowas nochmal richtig in die schlagzeilen und kaum noch einer regt sich auf das der mp über steam laufen wird, was der nächste geniale schachzug ist!
 machen wir uns nichts vor... das spiel wird zu einer goldenen kuh, und die wird man richtig melken!!! schätze mal das es in zukunft jede menge kostenpflichtige downloads geben wird! und das geht nunmal am besten über steam!


----------



## GR0BI75 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Is doch das was ich sage... Genau! Wo ist plötzlich GR0BI75 , der den unglaublichen Tiefsinn dieses Levels und die tolle Darstellung gelobt hat? Die Kommentare von der Gamestar und 4Players.de spiegeln genau das wieder, was der Großteil der Kritiker von uns bereits gesagt hat.


 
 Was willst Du denn noch hören? Dass 1000x Sattbekanntes in irgendwelchen Kolumnen wiedergekäut wird, macht meine Ansicht nichtig? Obwohl ich auch nicht weiss, was ich über "tolle Darstellung" geschrieben haben soll. 4players hat sich in der Kritik dazu geäussert, dass diese Mission einen erzählerischen Sinn aufweitst - auf den ich nach wie vor gespannt bin und auch weiterhin nicht im Vorfeld ohne Grundlage verteufeln werde. So einfach mache *ich* mir das nicht...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Juhu! Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten WW2 - Schooter wo wir dann in die Rolle von SS- Soldaten schlüpfen und ein paar juden vergasen dürfen! Das wird ein Spass! So isses halt gewesen, da müssen die Heuchler die die Augen vor der Wirklichkeit verschließen halt mit klarkommen.


 Denkbar wäre auch im Multiplayer ein Modus wo die Ammis ein KZ zu stürmen versuchen das die Nazis verteidigen, in der Zeit aber noch so viele Juden umlegen wie möglich! Klasse! Endlich frischen Wind in dieses verstaubte Genre.

 Oder vielleicht gibbet auch Mods für den Afganistan Einsatz! Erst Geiseln die Rübe abschneiden und danach steinigen wir ein 15 Jahre altes Mädchen weil es vergewalltigt worden ist- direkt mal an Activision wenden


----------



## DestinysHand (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Na Ja mir ist schon klar auf was du anspielen willst!
 Sicherlich ist es irgendwo schon eine Art Tabubruch !
 And auch wenn man sich über Geschmäcker nicht streiten kann gibt es eben gute und schlechte.
 Diese sind natürlich grundsätzlich subjektiver Natur.
 So wie ich das sehe ist das Game über das hier gesprochen wird aber für Erwachsene .
 Und nicht für Kinder die das nicht richtig einschätzen können!
 Warum sollte also in die Handlung nicht etwas ,welcher Natur auch immer ,solch prikäres mit eingebunden werden . Solange das ganze wirklich vernünftig behandelt ,von allen Seiten beleuchtet und nicht versucht wird direkt auf dogmatische Art und Weise eine Wertung hervorzurufen ,kann ich dem nichts negattives abgewinnen, ausser vielleicht in einigen Fällen die Sensationsgeilheit einzelner ! Genau solche Themen sind es nuneinmal die die Welt bewegen .Desweiteren sind es Themen die jeden irgendwo interessieren sollten .
 Also ist es durchaus möglich sogar eine gewisse Emphatie durch ein Spiel zu erzeugen .
 Die kritische Auseinandersetzung ist und bleibt dabei für mich das wichtigste!
 Streitet aber bleibt kompromissbereit .
 Ist es moralisch verwerflich die Realität beim Namen zu nennen?Für mich nicht ,ich finde es im gegenteil wichtig soetwas nicht totzuschweigen und die Augen zu öffnen!Letztenendes zählt die Motivation!


----------



## Boesor (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



DestinisHand schrieb:


> Ist es moralisch verwerflich die Realität beim Namen zu nennen?Für mich nicht ,ich finde es im gegenteil wichtig soetwas nicht totzuschweigen und die Augen zu öffnen!


 natürlich ist das nicht verwerflich, aber genau das scheint ja hier überhaupt nicht der Fall zus ein und kann damit auch nicht als begründung taugen.


----------



## DestinysHand (7. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> DestinisHand schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist es moralisch verwerflich die Realität beim Namen zu nennen?Für mich nicht ,ich finde es im gegenteil wichtig soetwas nicht totzuschweigen und die Augen zu öffnen!
> ...


 Na ja hast schon recht aber irgendwo geht es mir mehr um die Diskussion im allgemeinen als direkt um MW2!
 Ich werde das Game eh nicht kaufen bis es mal höchstens 30 Euro mit DLCs kostet .Und das kann noch sehr lange dauern !
 Na ja Infinity Fail ! Aber in diesem Sinne vielleicht ein guter Ansatz um Spielen in Zukunft etwas mehr Inhalt zu verpassen .Für mich macht das ne Menge aus.
 Ist aber auch Geschmachssache! Ich lese zum Beispiel auch sehr viel. Am liebsten Belletristik oder Fantasyromane ,eben weil meistens realitätsnahe Themen in packende Storys verpackt werden.


----------



## tDeece (8. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich find's nach wie vor total bescheuert bei einem Computerspiel "geschnitten" zu sagen. "Entschärft", "zensiert", "gekürzt" oder "geändert" - alles okay. SCHNEIDEN tut man Filme!!


----------



## cougar2010 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Man geht doch beim Kauf des Spiels davon aus, dass man gegen Terroristen ins Feld zieht, also zu den Guten gehört. Wenn man dann plötzlich Unschuldige töten soll, finde ich das nicht ok. Ich finde die Änderung in der deutschen Version gut. (Nur für's Protokoll: Generell bin ich gegen Zensur, aber Unschuldige zu töten finde ich moralisch verwerflich - würde auch nicht die Nationals-Seite bei Battlefield Heroes spielen, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden)


----------



## RiodaSilva (8. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Was glaubt ihr, wenn das wieder diese deutsch CDU- politiker in die hand bekommen.....

 Bye-bye, "killerspiele" 

 Ich finde es teils zwecklos, über solche szenen zu diskutieren, am ende werden eh die politiker entscheiden und zack... hehe

 Also ich habe das video runter- neu hoch geladen und werde es jetzt an alle möglichen politiker schicken, dann kriegt IW für solche frechheiten von den deutschen politikern ordentlich sauf die schnauze ...hehe

 Also, Rufe ich dazu auf, schickt es deutschen politikern, in einer höflichen E-Mail, in der ihr eurer entsetzten schildert !!!

 PS.: hier das Vid. nochmal: 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzxznKsL7ow


----------



## Birdy84 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Was genau soll so eine Aktion bewirken?


----------



## Mothman (8. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was genau soll so eine Aktion bewirken?


 Na dann hat RiodaSilva endlich mal was zu tun.


----------



## nUk3 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

jedem dem sowas spaß macht, hat doch einen an der waffel!! das hat doch nichts mehr mit atmosphäre zu tun! wie krank muss man denn sein? 
ich bin wirklich nicht zimperlich, aber sowas geht zu weit.... wehrlose menschen abzuschlachten...nein danke!


----------



## Quatermen (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Also ein Spiel wie COD 6 MW2 das vor 
Atmosphäre und packender Story nur so 
sprotzt, braucht solche Missionen und
 " nahe bringenden " Erfahrungen nicht. 
Mich ärgert das Infinity Ward grad mit so 
klassen spielen, wie die COD Reihe, in unserer 
Zeit, so Kabolz schlagen tut. Es ist doch 
Weltweit bekannt das 3D Shooter hier in 
Deutschland schon genug angeprangert sind. 
Da waren doch alle froh das wir hier 
wenigstens "normale" shooter zocken
konnten   Jetzt hat Fr. Merkel wieder was zum 
Zensieren und rum Argumentieren....
Greeetz


----------



## Tember (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ja klar, immer wieder die bösen Russen und die amerikanischen Retter. Das Volk wird wie früher unbewusst polarisiert!


----------



## crackajack (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



tDeece schrieb:


> Ich find's nach wie vor total bescheuert bei einem Computerspiel "geschnitten" zu sagen. "Entschärft", "zensiert", "gekürzt" oder "geändert" - alles okay. SCHNEIDEN tut man Filme!!


   In Zeiten von HD-Digitalkameras kann man bei Filmen eig. auch nicht mehr wortwörtlich vom Schneiden sprechen.


----------



## ausswaehrtsspiel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mir das Video der Missionen anschauen soll. Jedoch aus dem Grund heraus, dass ich Angst vor einem Spoiler hatte (der im übrigen auch im Podcast war...). Ich habe mir das Video dann jedoch trotzdem angeschaut und hatte danach einen Klos im Hals. 

Ich hätte es auch besser gefunden die Mission aus der Sicht eines Zivilisten zu gestalten. Dies hätte mich aber kein Unterschied an der moralischen Zumutbarkeit gehabt. Die Mission wäre und ist in jedem Fall krass. 

Wenn PC Games und andere jetzt aber behaupten, dass Sie davon abgeschreckt sind und die Mission ablehnen. Dann ist dies Doppelmoral! 

Bei anderen Spielen, wie z.B. GTA 4 besteht ebenfalls die Möglichkeit Zivilisten in massen zu töten. Allerdings wurde dies bei GTA nie von euch bemängelt. Insofern sehe ich hier absolut keinen Unterschied. 

Klar ist das IW damit schocken will und die Verkaufzahlen erhöhen möchte. Klar ist auch, dass der Singleplayer von MW2 auch ohne diese Mission funktioniert hätte. 

Aber die Mission jetzt zu verteufeln, weil man auf Zivilisten schiesen kann und danach GTA zu starten um am Times Square zig Leute über den Haufen zu fahren oder bei Prototype Zivilisten zu "konsumieren"  ist Doppelmoral. 

Da hätte ich mich über souveränität von PCGames gefreut.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



ausswaehrtsspiel schrieb:


> Wenn PC Games und andere jetzt aber behaupten, dass Sie davon abgeschreckt sind und die Mission ablehnen. Dann ist dies Doppelmoral!
> 
> Bei anderen Spielen, wie z.B. GTA 4 besteht ebenfalls die Möglichkeit Zivilisten in massen zu töten. Allerdings wurde dies bei GTA nie von euch bemängelt. Insofern sehe ich hier absolut keinen Unterschied.
> 
> ...


 
 Das wurde schon Seiten zuvor ausgiebig diskutiert. 
 Wo der Unterschied zwischen einem Fantasy- und comichaften Funspiel wie Prototype und dieser Flughafenszene liegt, sollte nicht schwer zu begreifen sein.


----------



## ausswaehrtsspiel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ausswaehrtsspiel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn PC Games und andere jetzt aber behaupten, dass Sie davon abgeschreckt sind und die Mission ablehnen. Dann ist dies Doppelmoral!
> ...


 Ich hatte nicht alle Posts gelesen, daher habe ich die Diskussion wohl verpasst. Bei Prototype lass ich mir den Unterschied noch erklären. Obwohl ich der Meinung bin ob Fantasy oder nicht. Eine ralistische Darstellung ist bei Beiden Spielen gegeben. 

 Bei GTA 4 oder Kane & Lynch und vielen anderen Spielen ist diese Argumentation aber nicht möglich.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



ausswaehrtsspiel schrieb:


> Bei GTA 4 oder Kane & Lynch und vielen anderen Spielen ist diese Argumentation aber nicht möglich.


 Bei mW2 ist es Teil der Story, also von den Entwicklern gewollt, bei GTA 4 ist es kein Teil der Story.


----------



## Kandinata (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> ausswaehrtsspiel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei GTA 4 oder Kane & Lynch und vielen anderen Spielen ist diese Argumentation aber nicht möglich.
> ...


 Dazu sind Zivilisten bei GTA nie wirklich als Zivilisten dargestellt bzw, man wird nie darauf aufmerksam gemacht das es Unschuldige Leute sind, weshalb es auch weniger "schlimm" ist wenn man in einer Verfolgungsjagd und im Schusswechsel ein paar mit ins Spiel einbindet...
 Natürlich ist das im Detail gesehen moralisch fragwürdig, aber dadurch das es trocken gesagt eben nur ein "Feature" im Spiel ist das einfach "passiert" ohne das man darauf aufmerksam macht, ist das Ganze einfach nicht aufregend.
 MW2 hingegen WIRD darauf aufmerksam gemacht das es Zivilisten sind, hier wird ganz genau darauf geachtet das man diesen Personen Status auch dem Spieler klarmacht... man schießt nicht auf die rumstehenden Pixelmännchen die auf schnelle Art mein Fahndungslevel hochtreiben können (Feature), sondern man schießt auf wehrlose Zivilisten als Missionsziel (Darstellung).

 Und DAS ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied daran...


----------



## ausswaehrtsspiel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



Boesor schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ausswaehrtsspiel schrieb:
> ...





Kandinata schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ausswaehrtsspiel schrieb:
> ...


 1. Deshalb habe ich mehrere Beispiele genannt. Sich jetzt GTA4 heraus zu picken und zu sagen, dass es dort nicht Bestandteil der Story ist, ändert nichts daran, dass es auch schon in der Vergangenheit bei anderen Spielen Bestandteil war und ist Zivilisten anzugreifen. 

 Mal davon abgesehen, dass auch die bei GTA4 ein wichtiger Teil ist, dass man Zivlisten trifft (wenn auch ohne absicht). Ich denke noch keiner hat gta gespielt ohne Zivilisten bei einer Verfolgungsjagd überfahren oder bei einem schusswechsel getroffen zu haben. und ich wette die entwickler sehen dies auch als festen bestandteil an. nicht ohne grund werden in den stats die getöteten zivilisten aufgeführt (was makaber genug ist). 

 2. GTA4 lebt von seiner großartigen Atmosphäre. Am Strassenrand kehren Menschen den gehweg oder kaufen sich etwas an der Hot-Dog Bude usw. Da muss dir doch keiner mehr expliziet sagen, dass es sich hierbei um Zivilisten handelt. Diese Unterteilung finde ich pervers. 

 Um das klar zu stellen. Ich hätte das Spiel auch lieber ohne die Flughafen Mission oder aber die Mission aus Sicht der Opfer um die Ohnmacht von Terroranschlägen zu verdeutlichen. Aber ich finde es falsch COD zu verteufeln. Hier wird mit zweierlei maß gemessen. Vielleicht weil IW wegen der Steam Pflich in den letzten Tagen die Leute verärgert hat (mit Absicht provokativ gefragt)?


----------



## GR0BI75 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Richtig!
 Und da ist mir der Realismus der Airport-Szene lieber, als der parodistische Kollateral-Schaden eines GTA. Den nimmt man hin, man amüsiert sich darüber oder provoziert ihn ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen oder sonstigen Ballast. 
 MW2 bietet dem Spieler ohne jegliche entschärfenden Maßnahmen die gleiche Möglichkeit, nimmt aber sich und das Tun des Spielers ernst. Und ich bevorzuge da eher den Magenschwinger, an den ich mich zeitlebens erinnern werde. Bei GTA gedenke ich hingegen keiner einzigen besondere Situation, an der ein Zivilist dran glauben musste. Verroht also GTA - sensibilisiert MW2? Was wäre mir lieber...?...


----------



## crackajack (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Und da ist mir der Realismus der Airport-Szene lieber, als der parodistische Kollateral-Schaden eines GTA. Den nimmt man hin, man amüsiert sich darüber oder provoziert ihn ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen oder sonstigen Ballast.


   Hat man beim Kommentar des einen Spielers ja gehört:
 "right in the ass.... hahaha..."
 CoD mag ein sensibles Thema angegangen sein, und die Diskussion über Grenzen des guten Geschmacks oder was ein Spiel darf, ist nie verkehrt, aber das Ziel war imho nicht nur aber zu großen Teilen einfach nur der Tabubruch und den Entertainmentfaktor hochzukitzeln. Ein echtes Sinnieren über den Inhalt mag beim intelligenten Menschen stattfinden, aber wirklich "helfen" tut IW dem Vorgang nicht so richtig.


----------



## GR0BI75 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Auch wenn man die Perspektive eines Zivilisten gewählt hätte, würde man nach wie vor idiotische Kommentare vorfinden. Es gibt halt leider Nichts, das zu einem gemeinsamen Konsens führt - Profilierungsneurotiker wird es immer geben, dafür kann aber - wie gesagt - das Spiel nichts. Würde man da auf jeden IQ Rücksicht nehmen, dann spielen wir heute noch Pong. Und eben nichts anderes...


----------



## crackajack (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man die Perspektive eines Zivilisten gewählt hätte, würde man nach wie vor idiotische Kommentare vorfinden.


   Das bezweifle ich gar nicht. Ich wollte bloß entgegnen das es genauso stupide betrachtet werden kann wie GTA.

  Die Zivi-roll wäre mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dem viel näher gekommen was viele der Szene an geistigem Wert geben versuchen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Die Opferrolle wäre natürlich wesentlich eingängiger gewesen, das stimmt. Als Undercover-Agent hat es hingegen diese Ambivalenz, die vielen aufstösst. Das muss man hinnehmen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass MW2 trotzdem noch einige "Opferrollen" bietet, das tat ja bereits MW1, wenn wir uns an das Intro und die A-Bombe erinnern. Dieser Ansatz ist IW also überhaupt nicht fremd, aber für tiefergreifende Analysen möchte ich dann doch das Spiel abwarten - meine Version ist ja nun unterwegs.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Bei GTA gedenke ich hingegen keiner einzigen besondere Situation, an der ein Zivilist dran glauben musste.


 Doch, die kann es geben. Wenn du beispielsweise mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in den Gegenverkehr gerätst, dabei ein Frontalzusammenstoss mit einem anderem Auto passiert, fliegen Insassen der Fahrzeuge meterweit durch die Gegend, natürlich durch die Frontscheibe herausgeschleudert.  
 Dank Rag-Doll sah das natürlich auch dementsprechend realistisch aus. 
 Als ich das zum ersten Mal sah, hatte ich auch nen Klos im Hals. 

 Aber MW2 treibt es mit dieser zielgerichteten Aufgabe, einen Flughafen zu "säubern" irgendwie auf die Spitze ...


----------



## GR0BI75 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Doch, die kann es geben. Wenn du beispielsweise mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in den Gegenverkehr gerätst, dabei ein Frontalzusammenstoss mit einem anderem Auto passiert, fliegen Insassen der Fahrzeuge meterweit durch die Gegend, natürlich durch die Frontscheibe herausgeschleudert.
> Dank Rag-Doll sah das natürlich auch dementsprechend realistisch aus.
> Als ich das zum ersten Mal sah, hatte ich auch nen Klos im Hals.


 
 Tatsächlich? Und den Rest des Spiels hast Du unter Tränen auf Dich genommen, oder wie?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch, die kann es geben. Wenn du beispielsweise mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in den Gegenverkehr gerätst, dabei ein Frontalzusammenstoss mit einem anderem Auto passiert, fliegen Insassen der Fahrzeuge meterweit durch die Gegend, natürlich durch die Frontscheibe herausgeschleudert.
> ...


 Was soll dieser selten dämliche Kommentar? :o

 Du schreibst:



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Bei GTA gedenke ich hingegen keiner einzigen besondere Situation, an der ein Zivilist dran glauben musste.


 Und ich habe darauf geantwortet, dass es solche Situationen, wie du sie beschreibst, eben -meines Erachtens- doch gibt. 

 Was das mit meiner Gefühlswelt zu tun hat, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.
 Und wenn du an einer vernünftigen Diskussion interessiert bist, solltest du nicht die Polemik-Keule zücken.


----------



## TBrain (11. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

Das sieht für mich nach einer völlig sinnlosen Szene aus in der man mit einem gezielten Tabubruch einen großen PR-Erfolg erzielen will. Ob man sich damit einen Gefallen tut ist die andere Frage. Finanziell sicherlich, künstlerisch sicher nicht.

 Ich kann in der Szene nichts weiter erkennen als eine anspruchslose Provokation. Ich ärgere mich jetzt schon über die "Game of the Year"-Awards die das Spiel vermutlich bekommen wird. Tolles Aushängeschild


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*

tja es ist halt wasser auf die mühlen der "killerspiel" kritiker ! es wäre einfach nicht nötig gewesen...mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen...


----------



## STF (11. November 2009)

*AW: Video - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Fragwürdiges Video zeigt Terroristen-Mission*



MurPhYsSHeeP schrieb:


> tja es ist halt wasser auf die mühlen der "killerspiel" kritiker ! es wäre einfach nicht nötig gewesen...mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen...


 Das ist wohl wahr.
    Ich hab die Mission in der dt. Version  gespielt. Mich hat sie zwar nicht sehr tangiert, aber sie hätte in dieser Form wirklich nicht sein müssen. Das hätte man dramaturgisch viel besser in Szene setzen können, ohne dass man selbst als Undercover-Agent mitmacht. Eben als (wie schon oft hier vorgeschlagen u. angesprochen) als Zivilist auf der Flucht und dabei vielleicht noch nach Frau/Freundin/Bekannte suchend. 

   Bei SPON gabs auch schon ein Video über den Release in England/London: 
http://www.spiegel.de/video/vi...  

   Ich bin echt mal auf den Bericht von Spiegel zum Spiel selbst gespannt...


----------

